# Поддержка  in-ku.com > Поддержка форумов >  Помогите решить проблему (вопросы к администрации)

## wanda

Марина,подскажи пожалуста где раздел обмена минусовками? :flower:

----------


## Mazaykina

*wanda*,
Сергей! раздела обмена уже нет больше полугода. Зато есть сайт, где регистрируются все минусовочные сайты, там можно найти все, что пожелаешь.  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=117318

----------


## solist64

*Mazaykina*,
 Марина! У меня перестали приходить уведомления о новых сообщениях на почту. В настройках, кажется, все нормально!

----------


## Mazaykina

*solist64*,
Сергей, по всем техническим вопросам - к админу Володе V.Kostrov

----------


## V.Kostrov

> У меня перестали приходить уведомления о новых сообщениях на почту. В настройках, кажется, все нормально!


Сергей, я проверил настройки профиля. Все включено. Вам необходимо проверить правильность написания почтового адреса в профиле. Так же можно проверить настройки безопасности в своей почтовой программе. Возможно, уведомления с форума сразу отфильтровываются в спам.

----------


## о-ля-ля

*V.Kostrov*
,Владимир, у меня вот какая проблема: как только я нажимаю кнопку спасибо, появляется вот что

 о-ля-ля, вы не имеете прав для доступа к этой странице. Это может быть вызвано несколькими причинами:

Ваш аккаунт имеет недостаточно прав для доступа к этой странице. Вы пытаетесь редактировать чьё-то сообщение, использовать административные полномочия или прочие опции ограниченного доступа? 
Вы пытаетесь написать сообщение, но ваш аккаунт отключён администрацией или ожидает активации. 
всё это сопровождается паузами, вначале, чтобы выбросить меня со страницы, потом чтобы загрузилось это сообщение и третья пауза, чтобы вернуться обратно. Очень много теряю времени и естественно это очень раздражает и мешает. Помогите, пожалуйста.

----------


## V.Kostrov

*о-ля-ля*,
Проблема понятна. Я проверил настройки. Скорей всего, это проблема в вашей настройке системы и браузера. Попробуйте очистить кеши и куки. Это делается в настройках браузера.

----------


## о-ля-ля

*V.Kostrov*,
Владимир, спасибо за ответ. Я, конечно , ни в кешах, ни, тем более, в куках не разбираюсь. Но завтра приедет сын-покажу ему сообщение-думаю он поймёт. Ну если будет проблема, тогда ещё раз спрошу ихде это. Спасибо.

----------


## Lizaele

> *Mazaykina*,
>   У меня перестали приходить уведомления о новых сообщениях на почту. В настройках, кажется, все нормально!


У меня аналогичная проблема. Сначала перестал отражаться адрес отправителя, а затем уже третий день не приходят не рассылки не уведомления форума. Проверила настройки безопасности, сделала сайт - "доверенным"  - ничего не помогло.

----------


## V.Kostrov

*о-ля-ля*,
*Lizaele*,
 Изменил некоторые настройки, проверте прохождение уведомлений.

----------


## Lizaele

> *о-ля-ля*,
> *Lizaele*,
>  Изменил некоторые настройки, проверте прохождение уведомлений.


 Пока ничего не изменилось. Подожду.

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Пока ничего не изменилось.


Проверте еще раз. Если все без изменений, то еще раз проверте свои настройки.

----------


## Lizaele

> Проверте еще раз. Если все без изменений, то еще раз проверте свои настройки.


Проверила настройки и в кабинете (опции) и в Експлойрере, к сожалению ничего не меняется. Видимо, нужно просто принять такое положение вещей.:frown:

----------


## V.Kostrov

> в Експлойрере, к сожалению ничего не меняется


Еще надо проверить настройки безопасности в почтовой программе.
P.S. Уведомления форума работают, проверенно.

----------


## Lizaele

> Еще надо проверить настройки безопасности в почтовой программе.
> P.S. Уведомления форума работают, проверенно.


 уведомление об этом сообщении получила. Буду ждать завтрашней почты.

----------


## о-ля-ля

*V.Kostrov*,



> Скорей всего, это проблема в вашей настройке системы и браузера. Попробуйте очистить кеши и куки. Это делается в настройках браузера.
> __________________


Всё выполнено, но результата нет. По прежнему выбрасывает на сообщение форума, -пост 6

----------


## Lizaele

> *Lizaele*,
>  Изменил некоторые настройки, проверте прохождение уведомлений.


Спасибо! Все заработало!

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Спасибо! Все заработало!


Отлично. Одну проблему решили.



> но результата нет. По прежнему выбрасывает на сообщение форума


Изменил одну настройку, проверьте. Если не поможет, то все таки надо искать решение проблемы в вашей системе.

----------


## Annon

Володь, привет!
А куда из "Обо всем" делась моя тема Сиамский вояж Михалыча? По поиску не нашел...

----------


## V.Kostrov

> А куда из "Обо всем" делась моя тема Сиамский вояж Михалыча? По поиску не нашел...


Саш, твою тему переместили в подраздел "В здоровом теле-здоровый дух" в этом же разделе "Щбо всем". Вот *ссылка*
P.S. А вот почему поиск не сработал, буду разбираться.

----------


## Annon

Спасибо, дружище )))
Усе понял;-)

----------


## о-ля-ля

*V.Kostrov*,



> Изменил одну настройку, проверьте.


Владимир, к сожалению, всё осталось по-прежнему.

----------


## Самсон

Марина, а почему бы не вернуться к обмену минусовками, но только в качестве ссылок на сторонние обменники? Пусть не заливают на форум, а только выставляют ссылки. Я думаю, это значительно бы повысило посещаемость форума и численность его участников.

----------


## V.Kostrov

> а почему бы не вернуться к обмену минусовками, но только в качестве ссылок на сторонние обменники?


Поверте, этот вопрос мы уже достаточно давно обсуждаем. Пока однозначного решения нет. Не все так просто, особенно в правовом плане. Терпение.

----------


## Alenajazz

Поздравляю всех системных администраторов с профессиональным праздником! Желаю здоровья, любви!

----------


## Mazaykina

> а почему бы не вернуться к обмену минусовками, но только в качестве ссылок на сторонние обменники?


Ну зачем делать то, что уже давно сделано другими? Вот сайт Николая, там ОГРОМНАЯ база минусов. 
Вот ссылки на авторские сайты, которые с каждым днем разрастаются. Ведь многие певцы не знают чем привлечь людей к себе на сайты, вот и выкладывают авторские материалы в свободный доступ.
У нас идея в другом- привлечение ТВОРЧЕСКИХ людей РАЗНЫХ направлений из разных стран. :wink: :Aga: 


*Elvis-nsk*
Каждый делает СВОЙ сайт в соответствии со СВОИМ  видением. Открывайте свой- и творите.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Поздравляю всех системных администраторов с профессиональным праздником!


СПАСИБО!!!!! Вот нам тут уже картинку подарили

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Поздравляю всех системных администраторов с профессиональным праздником! Желаю здоровья, любви!


УРААААААААААА!!!! С праздником!!!!!! :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Gemchug773

Здравствуйте! Я полчаса назад создала тему в музыкальном разделе "Далида (минусовки и плюсы). Она исчезла. Почему???

----------


## Mazaykina

> Я полчаса назад создала тему в музыкальном разделе "Далида (минусовки и плюсы). Она исчезла. Почему???


Потому что минусовки у нас не раздаются


> Вот сайт Николая, там ОГРОМНАЯ база минусов. 
> Вот ссылки на авторские сайты, которые с каждым днем разрастаются.

----------


## Gemchug773

Спасибо за ответ! А ведь раньше было(( Почему произошли такие изменения?

----------


## swinging

> Спасибо за ответ! А ведь раньше было(( Почему произошли такие изменения?


Я хоть и не админ, но отвечу, поскольку это я удалил твою тему.
Раньше, в 1980 году, доллар стоил 0,61 руб, а сейчас больше 31 руб. И что?
Это было во-первых. Во-вторых: на ЭТОМ форуме НЕ БЫЛО разделов по обмену минусовками, да и на старом их (разделы) давно закрыли (не в 80 году, но давно). В-третьих, можно поднять глаза и покрутить колёсико мышки вверх и почитать пост, который находится четвёртым от твоего, там всё разъяснено. В-четвёртых, можно просто почитать пояснения администрации к разделу, в котором ты создаёшь сообщение.
Видишь, как всё легко и просто.

Удачи!

----------


## о-ля-ля

*V.Kostrov*,
 Владимир, по поводу кнопки "Спасибо"-у меня всё получилось и теперь это спасибо-Вам. Как получилось-сама не знаю, но , в принципе по Вашему совету. Я, скачивая файл, нечаянно удалила интернет эксплауэр. Сутки был чистый экран, испереживалась вся, но потом также случайно установила мазилу файревокс, правда не до конца-пишет, что-то прервано. Но заходить на форум удаётся и все спасибки из-за которых был сыр-бор теперь работают как часы. Т.е Вы так и говорили-всё переустановить заново. Так что было бы счастье , да несчастье помогло. Спасибо!!

*Добавлено через 14 минут*
Чтоб компьютор не грузился
Не работал Интернет,
За день пользователь может
Натворить сто разных бед:
Опрокинуть чашку кофе,
Базу данных отключить,
В офисе пожар устроить,
Ручкой монитор разбить...
И только ОН сумеет ловко
Всё в порядок привести:
Виндоус опять настроить,
Подключить модем к сети.
Всех систем администратор,
Всех ПК он господин,
Маг высоких технологий,
Или просто - СИСАДМИН.
С праздником всех системных администраторов, всех кто помогает советом, отвечает на наши глупые подчас вопросы и помогает карабкаться в гору, осваивая  широкие просторы Интернета. Спасибо за ВАШ труд!

----------


## Benya

Ребят! Имхо, зря вынесли поздравления в отдельный подфорум. Их никто не замечает, да и не сильно они напрягали в Свободном общении, ибо новые темы там все равно нечасто создаются, да и тусовочней как-то...

----------


## Annon

Володь, Марин... тут такая идея проскочила... не хотелось бы вас нагружать, но мысль, ИМХО, недурна: http://forum.in-ku.com/showpost.php?...&postcount=647
Может, и правда сделать раздельчик типа "Наши путешествия"?

----------


## muzanna

*Mazaykina*,
 Мариша, извини за беспокойство. не прикрепляется аватар почему-то.(( Пытаюсь прикрепить 110 на 170 вес 7 кб-пишут некорректный файл.Помоги пожалуйста.)

----------


## Mazaykina

*muzanna*,
 Анюта, я уже вижу аватар.  :Aga:

----------


## bulya

V.Kostrov,
Владимир,не могу перейти в теме песчаная Тамадея 2009 со 113 страницы.До нее доходит и все, открывается впереди только она.Что делать?

----------


## V.Kostrov

> V.Kostrov,
> Владимир,не могу перейти в теме песчаная Тамадея 2009 со 113 страницы.До нее доходит и все, открывается впереди только она.Что делать?


Я это уже обьяснял, только в другой теме.
Это временные технические особенности работы форума и вашего браузера. Постепенно все придет в норму.

----------


## Викторинка

Доброго времени суток!
Подскажите, пожалуйста, почему я не могу в некоторых темах видеть новые сообщения. Так, в "Притчах" вижу, что были новые посты, а у меня открывается последним только 22.08.2009? Может я что-то пропустила, какие-то ограничения?
Спасибо!

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

Здравствуйте! Подскажите,  почему  я  не  могу  прикреплять  вложения?

----------


## V.Kostrov

> что-то пропустила, какие-то ограничения?


Ни каких ограничений в этом плане на форуме нет. В вашем случае, давай те разберемся индивидуально. Пишите мне в личку.



> Подскажите, почему я не могу прикреплять вложения?


Вложения на форуме не предусмотрены. Тут можно прикрепить только ссылки на вложения. Фото и видео окна, выставлены только как окна при помощи специальных модулей. Сами же вложения находятся на сторонних ресурсах. Инструкции их размещения описаны в теме "В помощь пользователям".

----------


## solist64

Володя! Опять та же история с уведомлениями о сообщениях! Не приходят! В настройках все правильно! Посмотрите, пожалуйста!

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Посмотрите, пожалуйста!


Проверю обязательно.

----------


## Lizaele

> Володя! Опять та же история с уведомлениями о сообщениях! Не приходят! В настройках все правильно! Посмотрите, пожалуйста!


 Володя! Аналогично - опять как в прошлый раз

----------


## solist64

Я так понимаю, что уведомлений я больше получать не буду!

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Володя! Аналогично - опять как в прошлый раз





> Я так понимаю, что уведомлений я больше получать не буду!


Поправил настройки, проверте!!! Должно все заработать.

----------


## solist64

*V.Kostrov*,
 Начали приходить сообщения. Спасибо Володя! Правда непонятно почему не приходили я в своих настройках ничего не менял.

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Правда непонятно почему не приходили я в своих настройках ничего не менял.


Есть маленькая особенность, чисто программная. Пытаемся с ней бороться! Постепенно отладим!

----------


## ЖасМи

Уважаемые администраторы. Прошу проверить IP- адрес Китикарь Владимира Владимировича и его инденфикацию на другие Ники. Эта просьба не на пустом месте. Он неоднократно  уже регистрировался под другими никами ( тамадаПРО, например) и эти, так сказать "новые люди" выходят только для того, чтобы высказать свои недалёкие мысли, провоцируя форумчан, не переживая, что забанят.

----------


## maknata

*Жасмин*,
 Жанн, тамадаПро - это Геныч Гениальный, он мне сам в аське признался:wink:

----------


## ЖасМи

> Жанн, тамадаПро - это Геныч Гениальный, он мне сам в аське признался


Значит, как-то по-другому назывался этот Ник... Приношу свои извинения. Но то, что он флудит и нагло себя ведёт под разными Никами - это точно! Вчерашняя забаненная сельская журналисточка - ТОЧНО!

----------


## Mazaykina

> ! Вчерашняя забаненная сельская журналисточка - ТОЧНО!


Нет, Жан, она никакого отношения к Володе не имеет, мало того,  ни один адрес не совпадает. Это означает, что или у него нет клонов, или Вова у нас продвинутый хакер и сидит на прокси. :biggrin:

----------


## Black Lord

*Mazaykina*,аватарка класс!!!
Обратил внимание, что в некоторых темах показывает номер новой страницы, хотя продолжается старая. Но новая не открывается.

----------


## кикимаджа

У меня перестала срабатывать функция "СПАСИБО", может это времено но хочется все же высказывать свою благодарность. Как быть?

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Я регистрировалась на одном компе, сейчас пытаюсь войти с другого, ввожу имя, пароль, на несколько секунд возникает приветствие, а затем надпись "Вы не авторизованы". Что сделать, чтобы войти?

----------


## Лев

> Что сделать, чтобы войти?


Авторизоваться...

----------


## Вадимыч

Любопытно,тока у меня вдруг форум становится черным и ни в одну тему ,без перезагрузки,войти не могу,иль у кого ещё такое бывает?

----------


## Kliakca

*Вадимыч*,кака -вирусяка...:biggrin:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Лев*,
 Спасибо за совет, но я думаю, если Вы авторизуетесь 5 раз подряд, и каждый раз будете получать сообщение "Вы не авторизованы" Вы поймёте,что Ваш совет не панацея

----------


## V.Kostrov

*Вишенка-Владимир*,
 Буквально, пару тем ниже, в этом разделе, есть тема отвечающая на ваш вопрос. Часто требуется авторизация (ввод пароля), что делать?

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*V.Kostrov*,
 Спасибо.

----------


## о-ля-ля

Владимир, подскажите, пожалуйста, что-то я не то нажала и у меня теперь когда открываю свой почтовый ящик , то все *ответы в темах форума* у меня отражаются как сомнительные. Как удалить эту функцию?

----------


## V.Kostrov

> что-то я не то нажала и у меня теперь когда открываю свой почтовый ящик , то все ответы в темах форума у меня отражаются как сомнительные. Как удалить эту функцию?


Скорей всего, это связано с тем, что уведомления идут от автомата форума, который рассылает эти уведомления. Почтовая служба принимает их как спам, генерируемый автоматически. Я думаю, что это не очень большая проблема и с этим вполне можно мириться. Более того, это даже в какой то степени удобно, идет разделение полезной корреспонденции и уведомлений с форума (нет путаницы и затерявшихся писем). Но это только мое мнение.

----------


## Совмари

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128639

поменяйте в названии мою опечатку
образовОНИИ
НА ОБРАЗОВАНИИ!
ПАСИБ

----------


## V.Kostrov

> поменяйте в названии мою опечатку


Сделано!!!

----------


## Техподдержка

> то все ответы в темах форума у меня отражаются как сомнительные


Кое-что подправил. Уточните пожалуйста, изменилось ли что-нибудь?

----------


## Mazaykina

> Кое-что подправил. Уточните пожалуйста, изменилось ли что-нибудь?


 :Ok:  Коля, спасибо!!!! :Oj:

----------


## лорена

Доброго времени суток. Я создала тему Музыкальный театр, почему-то пропала первая страничка темы, на которой был интересный материал. Подскажите куда она пропала?

----------


## Mazaykina

*лорена*,
Лариса, добрый день! Я проверила- в вашу тему были добавдены посты  со сценариями из Беседок, но  т.к. они были написаны раньше открытия вами темы, получились- на первом месте. Я знаю, что процесс рассортировки Беседок еще не завершен, а там находится немало интерсного материала, написанного форумчанами за эти 2.5 года. Модераторы стараются собрать все это вместе по темам.

----------


## SOSED

> Доброго времени суток. Я создала тему Музыкальный театр, почему-то пропала первая страничка темы, на которой был интересный материал. Подскажите куда она пропала?


Никуда она не пропала! Просто добавилось еще 7 сообщений и Ваше первое сообщение, соответственно стало восьмым в списке. Вот и всё!

----------


## о-ля-ля

> Кое-что подправил. Уточните пожалуйста, изменилось ли что-нибудь?


Нет, каждый раз почтовый ящик под завязку полон всеми ответами из раздела для ведущих

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Нет, каждый раз почтовый ящик под завязку полон всеми ответами из раздела для ведущих


Еще кое что поправил в настройках. Сообщите результат.

----------


## о-ля-ля

> Еще кое что поправил в настройках. Сообщите результат.
> __________________


Пока всё по-прежнему.

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Пока всё по-прежнему.


Ясно. Чуть позже буду дальше искать возможность отключить это.

----------


## лорена

> Никуда она не пропала! Просто добавилось еще 7 сообщений и Ваше первое сообщение, соответственно стало восьмым в списке. Вот и всё!


Понятно. Извините за беспокойство.

----------


## о-ля-ля

> Чуть позже буду дальше искать возможность отключить это.


Владимир, я удалила все подписки на темы и перестали поступать сообщения на почту. Так, что во всём, что было, я виновата сама. Прошу прощения за беспокойство.

----------


## V.Kostrov

> перестали поступать сообщения на почту


Вот и славненько!!! :Ok:

----------


## Мелодия69

*Mazaykina*,
Здравствуйте! А вы не подскажете, как сменить здесь имя? Ответьте пожалуйста, на почту morozova_lenok@mail.ru

----------


## Марина Дудник

Прошу прощения! Я вроде писала просьбу о закрытии темы?... Повторяюсь. Прошу закрыть тему "Уральская тамадея"  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128378  В связи с невостребованностью. Открывала я , так что думаю и закрыть должна я... Или нет?

----------


## орбит

ответьте мне пожалуйста! я уже в геологах-ах-ах-ах-ах-ах! целый год  под разными именами пыталась себя выставить в  о-о-о-о-очень красивом цвете!!! но, в силу возраста или памяти (хотя это одно и тоже) забываю пароль, чтобы мои детки не лазили по форуму. в итоге я не могу зайти в обсуждение свадебных и тому подобное,  проектов. что мне делать?????

----------


## Mazaykina

> целый год  под разными именами пыталась себя выставить в  о-о-о-о-очень красивом цвете!!


Я думаю, что НЕ надо себя стараться ВЫСТАЛЯТЬ в чем-бы-то нибыло, надо быть просто самим собой. Это первое. Второе, если вы забываете пароль- вы просто его заменяете или самостоятельно, или через администрацию. И третье- все разделы обсуждения и сценариев и свадеб, и корпоративов, и праздников для всех открыты.

----------


## Самсон

*Mazaykina*,
 У меня такой опрос: могу ли я сменить свой ник на форуме? Дело в том, что к нашему форуму собирается присоединиться превосходный клавишник, сопровождающий у нас в Сочи концерты наших звезд, а у него больше прав на имя "Самсон"... это мой друг и я хочу уступить ему эту возможность. Какие у меня варианты?

----------


## Mazaykina

> У меня такой опрос: могу ли я сменить свой ник на форуме?


Конечно можешь. Даже причину не обязательно указывать. Напиши в личку, какой ник ты хочешь, я сразу заменю.

----------


## svetlana-tyulina

Вроде фото  соответствует параметрам, а не загружается. Подскажите, что делать? Второй вопрос у меня возник, как у новичка сайта. Нужно ли прислать или выставить через файлообменник  методические материалы в разделе "Методическая копилка" "Учителей музыки" для того, чтобы пользоваться уже выставленными?

----------


## Примадонна

Доброе время суток! Сегодня не смогла зайти в "Методический кабинет" (совсем исчез со страницы). Что делать,подскажите? Спасибо.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Что делать,подскажите?


Почитайте беседку, там все сказано.

----------


## Ладушка

*Самсон*,
 А как  нам отличать тебя от твоего друга. что ни говори, а мы уже привыкли к твоему нику и образу.  Ещё один Самсон вызовет недоумение. Может пусть лучше он  назовётся " Самсон - Хороший друг Самсона"?:smile:

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> но, в силу возраста или памяти (хотя это одно и тоже) забываю пароль....


Мдя.....  :Tu: kuku

[IMG]http://*********org/40807.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## SOSED

> Извините не могу найти там ваши посты..


Вопрос
*Как найти чьи-то посты?*:eek:
Ответ:
Зайдите в профиль интересующего вас участника и там выберите Показать все сообщения от......
Как зайти в чей-то профиль написано в моей теме для новичков. :Aga:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Вопрос
> Как найти чьи-то посты


Или заходишь в раздел и возле каждой темы стоит цифра- сколько постов в этой теме. Кликаешь на нее и показываются все пользователи, кто отписался в конкретной теме и сколько постом им написано. Нажимаешь и выходят ВСЕ посты, написанные пользователем в этой конкретной теме.

----------


## Ольга 83

Здравствуйте! Я начала актвно общаться и очень хочу поделиться фотографиями, но не могу. Я так поняла это из за того, что мне нельзя приклеплять вложения. Может разрешите мне? Я бы фото нашего украшенного к новому году зала показала, и еще многое.

----------


## Mazaykina

*Ольга 83*,
Странно, почему не получается фотографии вставлять? :eek:

----------


## orlova

> Здравствуйте! Я начала актвно общаться и очень хочу поделиться фотографиями, но не могу. Я так поняла это из за того, что мне нельзя приклеплять вложения. Может разрешите мне? Я бы фото нашего украшенного к новому году зала показала, и еще многое.


я тоже не смогла выложить ни фото, ни музыку.:frown: Может я что-то не так делаю? Подскажите пожалуста.

----------


## SOSED

*Ольга 83*,
*orlova*,
 Зайдите в мою тему для новичков, там все напмсано!

----------


## mikhmuz

У  меня  нет  доступа  к  разделу: "календарные  праздники" 

ПОЧЕМУ??:frown:

----------


## SOSED

> ПОЧЕМУ??


ПОТОМУ!!:mad:

----------


## Mazaykina

> ПОТОМУ!!


Споооокойно, Ипполит, спокойно! :biggrin: Мы выдержим!

----------


## Александринка

Пожалуйста, подскажите той, что на броневике! Почему у меня не читаются все названия тем на главной странице? Нет ни свадеб, ни новых годов и проч.? И по поисковику ищу ссылки, а меня туда не пускают....(((( Пожалуйста, сориентируйте!:frown:

----------


## Mazaykina

Зайдите в беседку, в тему- куда пропали разделы и почитайте.

----------


## uljbka

уважемыи админ, я сама  понимаю,что всякую чушь писать как вот это письмо безмыслено так пошлите туда куда именно нужно выставлять,или ответьте конкретно вот одно как я считаю может кому пригодтся поставила в документы,другое в ряженных,может и получу от вас за это письмо, но как одна сказала что нас взять с геологов.извените если что не то.если не стоит то уиду но попращавшись(не по англиски).а не так написала и игнорируют потом.еще раз извените,я без обид на всех вас.

----------


## Mazaykina

*uljbka*,
 Света, самое главное- нет никакого обязаловки чтобы что-то выставлять или выкладывать. Тут на форуме материала очень много. Задача, чтобы вы вышли из подполья, открылись форумчанам, представились, общались в открытых разделах и ВСЁ! Вы и сами не заметите, как вам откроются все двери!

----------


## uljbka

так я вышла уже и вроде стараюсь общаться,написала как меня зовут не скрывая свое имя,но в аваторке имя не выходит,это из-за тупости наверно.по тому что не знаю как это делать,а все двери мне не надо открывать,я хожу в те темы которые мне интересны,а в другие не лезу выше себя все равно не смогу прыгнуть.спасибо за ответ.вот видете я даже смаилы здесь не могу поставить.(улыбочку от себя)

----------


## Оазис в пустыне

Доброго времени суток! У меня пропал доступ к разделу "свадьбы", подскажите, пожалуйста, что я сделала не так?

----------


## Mazaykina

*Оазис в пустыне*,
Ну поднимите же глаза на 3 поста наверх!!!



> т,это из-за тупости наверно.


Ничего страшного, я же нашла ваше имя.  :Aga:  Мы все постигали азы интренета. Придет все, и смайлы найдутся, и опыт  придет. Можно темы помощи почитать. Они есть почти в каждом разделе. например, у Саши SOSED даже в автоподписи соит ссылка.

----------


## Оксаньчик

> ПОТОМУ!!:mad:


Фи!kuku Как грубо та милейшие ну ссылочку выложите, вы ж проффи! Привет от чайника!

----------


## АЛЕСЯ Волкова

Подскажите пожалуйста, когда захожу на сайт выплывает сообщение, что у меня ограниченный допуск к сайту, хотя я совсем недавно зарегистрировалась и без проблем выходила на все разделы сайта. Помогите

----------


## natascha-sam

ПОМОГОИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!!! На сайте я полгода. Захожу в раздел ЮБИЛЕЙ и вот, что мне пишут:
natascha-sam, вы не имеете прав для доступа к этой странице. Это может быть вызвано несколькими причинами:
Ваш аккаунт имеет недостаточно прав для доступа к этой странице. Вы пытаетесь редактировать чьё-то сообщение, использовать административные полномочия или прочие опции ограниченного доступа?
Вы пытаетесь написать сообщение, но ваш аккаунт отключён администрацией или ожидает активации.
СПАСИБО ЗАРАНЕЕ БОЛЬШОЕ!
НАДЕЮСЬ НА ВАШУ ПОМОЩЬ!!!!!!!

----------


## maknata

*АЛЕСЯ Волкова*,
*natascha-sam*,
 А сюда заходить не пробовали? http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129484
Просто кликните по ссылочке...

----------


## natascha-sam

*maknata*
Спасибо большое, если я правильно поняла, нужно побольше общаться и свой материал выкладывать-вот тогда для нас откроют двери!!!!
Извиняюсь сразу, если не правильно поняла!!!!

----------


## ira echo

[QUOTE=natascha-sam;2513364]ПОМОГОИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!!! На сайте я полгода. Захожу в раздел ЮБИЛЕЙ и вот, что мне пишут:
natascha-sam, вы не имеете прав для доступа к этой странице. Это может быть вызвано несколькими причинами:
Ваш аккаунт имеет недостаточно прав для доступа к этой странице. Вы пытаетесь редактировать чьё-то сообщение, использовать административные полномочия или прочие опции ограниченного доступа?
Вы пытаетесь написать сообщение, но ваш аккаунт отключён администрацией или ожидает активации.
СПАСИБО ЗАРАНЕЕ БОЛЬШОЕ!
НАДЕЮСЬ НА ВАШУ ПОМОЩЬ!!!!!!![/QUOT

Такая же проблемма!!!Помогите!!!Готовы общатся, делится материалом, но как?

----------


## ira echo

у меня шок!!!

----------


## Марина Дудник

> но как?


В других темах!!! Пока... в других темах! Их оооооочень много! И самое главное все они интересны!

----------


## Planeta

Здравствуйте, помогите,  пожалуйста.
Хотелось выложить свои  дипломы свадебные в раздел - организация работы - документы.
Но в разделе прав не имею прикреплять вложения. Или я  не  понимаю  как  выложить  рисунок,  подсважите,  пожалуйста.
И ещё раздел  Свадьбы для меня закрыт, но сегодня  где  можно  выложить  свой  сценарий?  СПАСИБО.:smile:

----------


## Курица

*Planeta*,
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129507 ВОТ ТУТ СМЕЛО МОЖЕШЬ ВЫКЛАДЫВАТЬ! :Aga:

----------


## natascha-sam

ТАТЬЯНА, СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ!
Я правильно поняла, что нужно выкладывать материалы?
БУДЕМ СТАРАТЬСЯ!!!!!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Я правильно поняла, что нужно выкладывать материалы?


Нет, неправильно. Главное- общение, а материалы- это вторично!

----------


## valeriada

Марина, я сегодня завела новую тему "Музыкальная копилка для новичков" куда она делась и почему у меня нет доступа?
С уважением, Лера  :Tu:

----------


## SOSED

> Марина, я сегодня завела новую тему "Музыкальная копилка для новичков" куда она делась и почему у меня нет доступа?
> С уважением, Лера


Такая тема уже есть, соответственно сообщения были перемещены туда. :Aga:

----------


## valeriada

А можно ещё вопросик, куда конкретно перенесли. Я на сайте новичок ещё плохо ориентируюсь.
Спасибо!

----------


## Александринка

Конечно, делиться надо обязательно. Но когда знаешь, что тебя воспримут адекватно. А я тут почитала такие язвительные "резенции" на некоторые материалы, которые люди выкладывали от души, стра-а-шно стало что-то писать. Уж очень много резкого и порой оскорбительного.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Но когда знаешь, что тебя воспримут адекватно.


А если то, что выкладываете  с такооой бородой, тоже хвалить?  Так может лучше тут получить сполна за тупые и старые стишки и конкурсы,  чем потом вас рублем наказывать будут? И хочу заметить, просто так тут ни на кого не наезжают.

----------


## Курица

> я тут почитала такие язвительные "резенции" на некоторые материалы, которые люди выкладывали от души, стра-а-шно стало что-то писать. Уж очень много резкого и порой оскорбительного.


"правду говорить всегда легко и приятно..." (с) Булгаков

----------


## Александринка

Да и не всегда старенький материал коллеги выкладывали, но им та-а-ак доставалось! Поэтому и молчу, чтобы не быть осмеянной. Хотя работаю в этой ипостаси 8-ой год и тьфу-тьфу- пока успешно. Есть и спрос и предложение.

----------


## Курица

> *молчу, чтобы не быть осмеянной.* Хотя работаю в этой ипостаси 8-ой год и тьфу-тьфу- пока успешно. *Есть и спрос и предложение*.


А чего тогда боишься? 
И зашифровалась:smile: полностью в профиле, не имени, ни фамилии:
*Местоположение*
_где-то на белом свете_
*Чем занимаетесь*
_тамада_

Давай лучше познакомимся... :Aga:

----------


## Александринка

Меня зовут Лидия, живу в 100 км от Москвы - город Александров Владимирской области. Работаю в индустрии развлечений 7 лет, с августа 8-ой пошел - этим и горжусь.:smile: :Aga:  Работаем в паре с мужем - он видео и фотооператор. Кроме этого, украшаем залы и автокортежи для свадеб. 2 года назад начала вести детские праздники, сшила стилизованные костюмчики - Клоун, Бабка-Ежка, Фея. И получилось!
У вас учусь, но немножко боюсь. Есть такие зубастые мадам!:smile: :Aga: 
дело в том, что многие конкурсы у меня в голове, на бумаге мало чего есть. Раньше было много, но в августе этого года у меня на компе полетел Виндоуз и я лишилась всего. Теперь вновь помаленьку набиваю.
Что получится - выложу!

----------


## Mazaykina

*Александринская*,
Очень хорошо, только это все надо написать в соответствующей теме в разделе ведущих. И не надо бояться!  :Ok:

----------


## Гвиола

*Александринская*, привет,землячка!!! Вот уж не думала, что земляки мои чего-то могут бояться!



> Есть такие зубастые мадам!


А сама,беззубая что ли?:biggrin:
И ещё.. Лида,здесь оскорблять нельзя. За такое банят. То,что иногда кажется оскорбительным,потом оказывается волшебным пенделем!

----------


## Елена 73

Админу, растолкуйте, каким образом часть разделов пропала с форума, я не вижу и своего сообщения  по Новому году. И если запрет- то сообщите и объяснитесь.

----------


## Юль4а

Не могу найти разделы.... Может я что-то неправильно делаю?

----------


## Mazaykina

*Юль4а*,
*Елена 73*,
Почитайте тему в беседке "Куда пропали разделы" и вам все станет ясно.

----------


## синтепон

добрый день , не могу открыть раздел "Как завершить свадьбу...Последний блок."- не поиму в чём причина :Oj:

----------


## Ульяночка

В разделе кто мы,я написала,что я не ведущая,но мне очень надо попасть в тему нового года,а меня закрыли,к кому обращаться? ПОМОГИТЕ, Я ВИДЕЛА- ВЫ ДОБРЫЕ!!!!

----------


## МУЗОК

ДОБРОГО ЗДОРОВЬЯ! Марина, не могу отправить сообщение на конкурс: "Знаки музыки". Выводится: "Ошибка баз данных" или пишет, что я уже отправляла такое сообщение менее пяти минут назад.

*Добавлено через 25 минут*
Спасибо, всё само появилось.

----------


## Mazaykina

> В разделе кто мы,я написала,что я не ведущая,но мне очень надо попасть в тему нового года,


Мне даже нечео на это ответить1*Ульяночка*,
Вы читали, что вам ответили в той теме?? Почему я не иду работать поваром в ресторан? Я дома очень вкусно готовлю. Потому что я на это НЕ УЧИЛАСЬ! Почему ваш директор считает, что вы, работник ОБЩЕПИТА можете ХОРОШО провести юбилей его жены? Может у вас талант? Тогда зачем нужны вам наработки форумчан? Если нет- так и скажите ему: профессионал проведет праздник гораздо лучше любителя. Больше я вам ничем помочь не могу, к сожалению...

*Добавлено через 58 секунд*



> "Ошибка баз данных"


В тот момент были как раз проблемы с сервером. :smile:

----------


## офрин

скажите, пожалуйста, почему не могу попасть на страничку календарные праздники?

----------


## Навь

Здравствуйте, у меня проблема: не загружается аватарка. Нажимая "изменить аватар" выпадает окно Download Master, который жизнерадостно сообщает, что уже все закачки давно есть. Может есть другой путь загрузки? С надеждой Виктория (Навь)

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Может есть другой путь загрузки?


Перешлите свою аваторку мне, любым доступным способом (емайл есть в подписи). Я вставлю.
============================================================
Сделано!!! Если что то не так, сообщите!

----------


## MarinaPotkina

Подскажите , как вставить новое фото?

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Подскажите , как вставить новое фото?


Смена фото и аваторов делается в своем профиле (Мой кабинет). Если какие трудности с этим, то можно мне прислать фото и аватор, я вставлю их.

----------


## Навь

Спасибо, мне все очень нравиться  :flower: !

----------


## Сюрприз

Друзья! Помогите пожалуйста сменить имя! Я зарегистрирована как Светлана Полянская КУ-КУ! Но многие по Школе мастеров хорошего настроения и международному форуму, где я выступала с детскими программами, знают меня как Сюрприз. Поменяйте , пожалуйста! Большое спасибо!

----------


## Mazaykina

*Сюрприз*,
Все сделано.

----------


## Сюрприз

Большое спасибо!!!!!!!!!! Ура!

----------


## piyavoshka

Доброй ночи, давно не заходила не могу найти раздел ЮБИЛЕИ или у меня недостаточно прав смотреть его, ответьте пожалуйста

----------


## Mazaykina

> Доброй ночи, давно не заходила не могу найти раздел ЮБИЛЕИ


Почитайте тему в беседке, там все сказано.

----------


## piyavoshka

спасибо

----------


## tfeofilova

Марина! Здравствуйте! Огромное спасибо за то, что ко мне вернулось то добро, которое творят форумчане.  :flower:  Если бы не Ваша борьба с геологами, то так и простояла бы в сторонке со своими идеями. Теперь меня за уши не оттащишь от НАШЕГО форума. А за открытие дверей в мир ЮБИЛЕЕВ и ПРАЗДНИКОВ отдельное СПАСИБО.  :flower:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Если бы не Ваша борьба с геологами, то так и простояла бы в сторонке со своими идеями. Теперь меня за уши не оттащишь от НАШЕГО форума.


Таня, и вам спасибо ОГРОМНОЕ за такие слова! С хорошим настроением иду спать!  :Ok:

----------


## Подмосковочка

*Ульяночка*,



> ПОМОГИТЕ, Я ВИДЕЛА- ВЫ ДОБРЫЕ!!!!


Ну что тебе сказать? Правила одни для всех. А материал по новому году можно посмотреть в инете- его там оооооооогромное количество. И еще... мне кажется лесть тут ни к чему...Простите..

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> То,что иногда кажется оскорбительным,потом оказывается волшебным пенделем!


Прям в точку!! Я тоже всегда говорю что все, что здесь происходит- рабочие моменты, и надо их воспринимать нормально.

----------


## klen

*Mazaykina*,
Марина - вот уже второе личное сообщение с рекламой от одного "форумчанина" с рекламой (Lissaman ) теста на определение уровня логического мышления ...Этот персонаж зачем на форум пришёл?... Пишу к сведению..В личку не стал сообщать - может кому то ещё приходило?

----------


## Mazaykina

*klen*,
Юра, спасибо тебе большое! Уже удален.   Эти спамеры находят все новые и новые лазейки. Достали...

----------


## klen

> Эти спамеры находят все новые и новые лазейки. Достали...


Марина и тебе спасибо... А достали - это точно!

----------


## AlSe

> вот уже второе личное сообщение с рекламой от одного "форумчанина" с рекламой (Lissaman ) теста на определение уровня логического мышления ...


Юр, та же хрень, двойная! :redface:

----------


## Ludik

Почему я не могу вставить свой аватор, копирую адрес ссылки, вставляю, а меня на пропускают. Может я что не так делааю?

----------


## SOSED

> Почему я не могу вставить свой аватор, копирую адрес ссылки, вставляю, а меня на пропускают. Может я что не так делааю?


Скинь мне в личку эту ссылку.

----------


## SOSED

*Ludik*,
 Рад, что все получилось!

----------


## Kliakca

В *расширенном ответе* есть вставка с *rutube*, вставляю код плеера, а в сообщении только белое место от плеера отображается. С Ютуба нормально отображается.
Можно поправить эту опцию?:rolleyes:

----------


## lutiklara

Здравствуйте! У моей  коллеги проблемы с регистрацией: после успешной регистрации, на форум под своим ником (ROMашка) она зайти не может. В чём тут может быть ошибка?

----------


## PAN

> В чём тут может быть ошибка?


В первую очередь - при вводе пароля...
Если она не помнит, какую использовала раскладку клавиатуры при регистрационном введении пароля - помогите своей коллеге, напишите админам в личку просьбу выслать на её эл. почту пароль...

------------------------------
Проверил... регистрация действительно прошла успешно...

Пользователь *ROMашка* в списках есть...



> Последняя активность: 03.01.2010 14:26

----------


## lutiklara

Обращались к Марине Мазайкиной, ответа пока не получили. Может не туда обратились?

*Добавлено через 12 минут*
Пробовали перерегистрироваться,опять загвоздка,почтовый ящик - то уже используется!!! Ну что делать - то?!

----------


## Mazaykina

*lutiklara*,
Все сделано.  :Aga:

----------


## Kliakca

> Можно поправить эту опцию?


 :Tu:

----------


## ambra

Здравствуйте! Всех с Новым годом и рождеством..Спасибо за замечательный форум!Помогите пожалуйста сменить ник на   ambra

----------


## Mazaykina

> вставка с rutube, вставляю код плеера


Настя, надо вставлять не код плеера. а код видеоролика, так же как с ютуба.

----------


## Kliakca

> Настя, надо вставлять не код плеера. а код видеоролика, так же как с ютуба.


Т.Марина, а я и вставляю код *для* плеера, но сам плеер не отображается в постах.
Проверьте пожалуйста, вот пример поста, где вставленно правильно, а не показывает. :Tu: 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showpost.php?...&postcount=549

----------


## po4emy4ka

не уверена, что в тему... но... есть все - ведущие, тамады, муз.работники ... а воспитатели??? хочу открыть новую тему "ВОСПИТАТЕЛИ ВСЕХ СТРАН - ОБЪЕДИНЯЙТЕСЬ"!!! МОЖЕТ Я НЕ ПРАВА? МОЖЕТ НЕ ВСЕ ПРОСМОТРЕЛА? ПОМОГИТЕ РАЗОБРАТЬСЯ.:wink:

----------


## ambra

> Помогите пожалуйста сменить ник на ambra


Спасибо огромное!

----------


## IriSка

Здравствуйте, с Наступившим Новым годом и Рождеством!
Помогите сменить ник на IriSка. Спасибо.

----------


## бантики

здравствуйте, у меня не загружается фото из компа. При нажатие на дискетку выскакивает Укажите URL вашего изображения и всё. Подскажите пожалуйста почему?

----------


## Nali

Здравствуйте администраторы! Подскажите мне, как теперь быть? когда форум был на  plus-msk.ru, у меня был ник Nali.я когда получалось и общалась с вами и выкладывала свои сценарии. когда вы оттуда ушли. что то случилось и я зашла к вам под самымы первым ником Annetka. И получается что теперь для меня закрыт доступ в ваши многие разделы. Если у вас есть возможность посмотрите если у Nali возможность получить доступ. Не хочется просто писать не о чем и набирать 50 сообщений, я всегда писала только по существу. зараннее спасибовам и за ваше творчество, и за ваше внимание.

----------


## Волшебники

Добрый день Марина, можно ли удалить пост 2138 на стр.143 - Волшебники - в фото с праздников?

----------


## PAN

> посмотрите если у Nali возможность получить доступ.



Речь идет о этом профиле???...

http://forum.in-ku.com/member.php?u=17934

----------


## Mazaykina

*Nali*,
Я бъединила ваши оба ника.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> можно ли удалить пост 2138 на стр.143


Удалено.  :Aga:

----------


## ненька

> "ВОСПИТАТЕЛИ ВСЕХ СТРАН - ОБЪЕДИНЯЙТЕСЬ"!!!


Марин, подумайте над этим предложением, а то музыканты есть, логопеды тоже, а воспитатели???  Хотелось бы тоже увидеть эту темку здесь, ведь у воспитателей полно моментов в течение рабочего дня, где просто необходима музыка, 
давайте воспитатели дружить и общаться!

----------


## uljbka

девчонки,а вы все темы просмотрели?тема воспитателеи уже есть,она стоит после форума ведущих,и там тоже куча материала.Я конечно не админ,может я и не должна на это отвечать,но эти темы стоят на видном месте

----------


## ненька

> девчонки,а вы все темы просмотрели?


Истина где-то рядом! спасибо!!!

----------


## Nali

СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ! ОБОЖАЮ ЭТОТ ФОРУМ, И ВСЕХ ЕГО СОЗДАТЕЛЕЙ!kiss  :flower:

----------


## Сергиевская

Марина, Здравствуйте!!! Прошу Вашей помощи. Прошла регистрацию на сайте. Только вот разделы форума отражаются не все (нет подразделов Свадьбы, Профессиональные и календарные праздники). Что можно мне сделать?
Заранее благодарю

----------


## princese

Здравствуйте, уважаемые Администраторы! Скажите, пожалуйста, я могу попасть в методический раздел музыкального руководителя? :wink:

----------


## марандра

Добрый вечер! Помогите мне, пожалуйста, поменять имя, указанное при регистрации на марандра!
Заранее спасибо!

*Добавлено через 41 минуту*
Добрый вечер! Помогите мне, пожалуйста, поменять ник, указаный при регистрации на марандра!
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## hpilka

Привет Марина!! у меня вопрос по теме творчества как можно загрузить свои композиции соответсвенно известные в нашем исполнение  в раздел наше творчество на сайте у меня не получается незнаю куда заходить подскажи или объясни пожайлуста заранее благодарю.

----------


## Annon

Композиции на сам сайт невозможно загрузить. 
Заливайте на файлообменник, а сюда - ссылочку))).
Удачи!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Скажите, пожалуйста, я могу попасть в методический раздел музыкального руководителя?


Конечно, можете. Но не сразу.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Прошла регистрацию на сайте. Только вот разделы форума отражаются не все (нет подразделов Свадьбы, Профессиональные и календарные праздники). Что можно мне сделать?


Общаться и знакомиться. А еще почитать соответствующую тему- куда пропали разделы.

----------


## po4emy4ka

Марина, повторяюсь. извините за отнятое время. очень хочется, что бы вы мне ответили, даже если ... я еще раз пересмотрела темы. согласна, что о воспитателях не забыли. но ВСКОЛЬЗЬ. поверьте, нам есть что обсуждать. работка не из легких. делиться опытом хочется, узнавать новое, *слышать мнение*. может я много прошу? тогда угомонюсь. пыталась найти форум воспитательский. есть, но там глухо, как в танке. на этом форуме собрались самые активные, умные, доброжелательные люди. мне кажется, что за отдельный раздел "СПАСИБО" многие скажут. я уже в личке общаюсь с коллегами. пожалуйста, ответте!

----------


## Mazaykina

*inna-mihajlovna*,
Инночка, вы хотите отдельный раздел для воспитателей? Я правильно поняла? А то до этого мне показалось, что вы про муз. работников говорите. Если да- то давайте в личке мне опишите, как вы это видите и примерно сколько вас. Чтобы я поняла, какой размер раздела делать.

----------


## Сергиевская

Здравствуйте, Марина! Я зарегистрирован на сайте с 2007 года. А моя мама (ее ник - Сергиевская) не знала, что я уже здесь есть и зарегистрировалась сама. Прошу Вас объединить наши ники на Сергиевскую (если возможно, конечно), поскольку я сейчас поступил в институт, да еще и на работу и теперь только она будет общаться на форуме. Просьба об объединении от ее имени сейчас тоже будет.

Заранее Вам благодарны. Спасибо Вам за Вашу нелегкую работу с такими, как мы.

----------


## Сергиевская

Здравстуйте, Марина!
Я в свою очередь также Вас очень прошу объединить ники Данила и мой на Сергиевская.

Спасибо!!!

----------


## Mazaykina

*Сергиевская*,
Все сделано! :wink:

----------


## Смешинка

Здравствуйте, Марина. Можно мне поменять ник.Дело в том, что мне регистрироваться помогал мой сын, и зарегистрировал меня как Лара86, а зовут меня Ольга (просто Ларой звали на тот момент его подружку, ну он и решил что всех должны звать Ларами), но Ларами мы переболели, а на  форуме ко мне обращаются Лара.....

----------


## ненька

Марина, я тоже целиком и полностью поддерживаю идею Инны,
 ведь в основном материал здесь для музработников, а у воспитателей тоже масса моментов в работе, когда просто необходима музыка, и соотвественно общение на эту тему, поэтому я думаю, если на форуме появится такой раздел, посетителей там тоже будет достаточно.

----------


## Mazaykina

*лара86*,
Поменять можно, только напишите ваш желаемый ник, но сначала проверьте, чтоб  его не было в списке пользователей.

*Добавлено через 24 секунды*
*ненька*,
Уже есть. Общайтесь :wink: :Aga:

----------


## Смешинка

> *лара86*,
> Поменять можно, только напишите ваш желаемый ник, но сначала проверьте, чтоб  его не было в списке пользователей.
> 
> *Добавлено через 24 секунды*
> *ненька*,
> Уже есть. Общайтесь :wink:


Можно мне поменять на  ник  "смешинка", как только это сделать?

----------


## Mazaykina

*Cмешинка*,
Без проблем. :smile:

----------


## Смешинка

Здравствуйте, Марина. Ну и задачку вы мне задали, я долго не могла зайти под новым ником, оказалось что первая буква иностранная, а остальные русские. Извините за назойливость, но можно мне переделать чтобы все буквы были русские, Пожалуйста.
С уважением Ольга

----------


## Piston

У меня небольшие предложения
1) если бы можно было создовать темы с возможностью голосования на заранее предложенные несколько вариантов. пример - тема про какие знаки зодиака тут собрались.. 12 листов сообщений а ни чего не понятно. кого же больше и вообще как.
2) так же пока не понял как следить за той или иной темой.

----------


## V.Kostrov

> я и вставляю код для плеера, но сам плеер не отображается в постах.


Настя, ты вставляешь полный код с плеером и роликом. В нашем случае, надо вставлять только код ролика, т.е. то, что после знака =. Пример: http://rutube.ru/tracks/2783593.html?v=*21c7471c96000e64b9998acd4f3b13df* - вставляется часть, выделенная красным (пример твоего ролика).
P.S. В темах твои вставки роликов, я поправил.

*Добавлено через 10 минут*



> У меня небольшие предложения
> 1) когда читаешь сообщения, то я в упор не вижу (может я ошибся и они есть?) дату и время отправки сообщения. Таким образом невозможно следить за релевантностью и степенью реакции в той или иной теме. это плохо..
> 2) если бы можно было создовать темы с возможностью голосования на заранее предложенные несколько вариантов. пример - тема про какие знаки зодиака тут собрались.. 12 листов сообщений а ни чего не понятно. кого же больше и вообще как.
> 3) так же пока не понял как следить за той или иной темой.


Ответы по пунктам:
1) Дата и время отправки поста, находится выше ника пользователя.
2) Возможность создания темы с голосованием есть (внимательней посмотрите при создонии темы).
3) Что бы следить за определенной темой, можно либо отметить тему в "Мой кабинет", затем с левой стороны в опциях "Темы с подпиской", и вам будут приходить уведомления о новых постах, либо просматривая закладку в шапке форума "Новые сообщения", находя свою тему. Или еще проще: В верху каждой темы, есть закладка: "Опции темы", в ней пункт "Подписаться на данную тему".

----------


## Piston

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=130249

Я попробовал... но видимо какая то проблема
Вы не могли бы отредактировать голосование, так что бы оно заработало

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Я попробовал... но видимо какая то проблема


Проверил, все работает.

----------


## Mazaykina

> но можно мне переделать чтобы все буквы были русские, Пожалуйста.
> С уважением Ольга


Ой, прошу прощения... видимо автоматически переключился язык. Все исправлено.

----------


## tanya1033

Марина, добрый день! я на сайте новичок и не могу со многим разобраться. Например, что это за ящик такой, где он находится и как в него отправлять различный материал? буду признательна за ответ:) мой e-mail: tanya_vlasova-86@mail.ru

----------


## Mazaykina

*tanya1033*,
Таня, ящика на форуме нет, весь материал, которым вы хотите делиться- выкладывается в различных темах раздела, а главное- общайтесь, всякого материала уже достаточно.

----------


## Kliakca

> Настя, ты вставляешь полный код с плеером и роликом. В нашем случае, надо вставлять только код ролика, т.е. то, что после знака =


Спасибочки,д.Володя. А я долго понять не могла, уже все ссылки по очереди пыталась вставлять, но только белый квадрат отражался.

----------


## uljbka

марина ,как сделать чтоб моя електронка появлялась в сообщениях,сеичас пробовала изменить не получается,и еще у меня стоит что я не могу приклеплять вложения,может вы посмотрите в моих настроиках и сами сделаете мне их,у меня другои адрес не тот  на котором я первыи раз регестрировалась.

мои новый адрес    kren.svet@mail.ru 

заранее спасибо

----------


## Mazaykina

*uljbka*,
Света, вставить ваш электронный адрес несложно: надо зайти в МОЙ (ваш) кабинет и найти в Настройках и параметрах найти *Редактировать подпись*-  открывается окошко- вы вставляете адрес. 


> я не могу приклеплять вложения


НИКТО на форуме не может прикреплять вложения.  :Aga:

----------


## uljbka

марина спасибо,сеичас попробую.

да теперь вижу появилась

----------


## Каверина

Здравствуйте, подскажите, пожалуйста, как можно попасть в архив тем. интересуют свадебные сценарии старые. заранее спасибо. Ольга

----------


## Mazaykina

> Здравствуйте, подскажите, пожалуйста, как можно попасть в архив тем. интересуют свадебные сценарии старые. заранее спасибо. Ольга


Архива у нас на форуме нет. Есть разделы, которые открываются не сразу, а по мере активности, т.к. главной целью нашего портала является ОБЩЕНИЕ, а не скачивание какого-либо материала. Осматривайтесь, знакомьтесь, включайтесь в обсуждения и не заметите, как увидите все разделы.  :Aga:

----------


## Piston

Есть/была тема "Масленица " на форуме. я на неё был подписан... я как бы слежу за тем что там происходит, и вдруг тема перенесена и я больше не имею к ней доступа... можно её перенести обратно? или дать мне доступ или хоть что нибудь?
и в целом если можно ссылку на то место где описаны механизмы получения доступа и т.д. а то все об этом говорят но очень туманно и совсем непонятно

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Уважаемые администраторы!  У меня последнюю неделю совсем не приходят уведомления на подписанные страницы, что делать?  И второе, одна чудная женщина, художник, русская, но живет в Германии, очень нуждается в общении, зарегистрировалась на форуме, ей ответили-ждите письмо. Вот уже два дня ждет! 
Стоит ли ждать?  Или молчание-это отказ?

----------


## Mazaykina

> Стоит ли ждать?  Или молчание-это отказ?


Эти 2 дня были некоторые срывы с регистрацией из-за усиления спамконтроля. Достают... :biggrin:
 Напишите какой у нее ник? Я проверю, прошла ли спамконтроль.

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Марина, сообщение о нике в личке, а уведомления пошли с опозданмем на два дня. сегодня 11, а уведомления за 9!!! Будем знать, что  и такое бывает...

----------


## Галкатк

Привет всем!Подскажите пожалуйста,куда делась тема 23 февраля?Закрыли или куда-то присоединили?

----------


## МаЛена

Доброго времени суток! Подскажите - у меня подруга сегодня регестрировалась на форуме (Ира-Праздник), регистрация прошла как написали "Успешно"...но она до сих пор не может ни писать сообщения, ни видить ссылки...в общем ей нужна авторизация...а письма на почту для этой цели не приходит...Помогите нам с этим? :flower:  пожаааааалуйста...

----------


## SOSED

> Привет всем!Подскажите пожалуйста,куда делась тема 23 февраля?Закрыли или куда-то присоединили?


Нашел ее здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=122895
Как она попала к аранжировщикам спрашивайте у модераторов раздела.

----------


## Галкатк

Спасибо-Спасибо!

----------


## ЯАлекс

> Привет всем!Подскажите пожалуйста,куда делась тема 23 февраля?Закрыли или куда-то присоединили?


Почему то они теперь раскиданы
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129825
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=122895

----------


## Галкатк

И снова,здравствуйте!
Я какая-то вдруг стала проблемной.Исчезли из темы "корпоративы" мои последние сообщения.Когда входила не авторизированной (через Недетские сказки ( архив)),то сообщения есть,а когда через сохраненный пароль ,то их нет.Я спрашиваю не от уязвленного самолюбия  :rolleyes: ,а от того ,что знакомой собираюсь рекомендовать использовать.А вдруг и она не увидит.Вроде нецензурной брани и национальной вражды не было.Шучу конечно.Но может быть какие-то санкции,а я и не знаю,что нарушила.Чтобы не допускать впредь

----------


## Галкатк

Извините за беспокойство!Все вроде появилось.Привет всем!

----------


## Muzira

*Mazaykina*,
 Поменяйте мне,пожалуйста,ник на МУЗЫКАЛЬНИЦА(дети меня  так называют)

*Добавлено через 46 минут*
*Mazaykina*,
 Марина,поменяйте мне,пожалуйста,ник на МУЗЫКАЛЬНИЦА

----------


## Mazaykina

*Ирина Хомякова*,
Ира, пользователь с таким ником уже есть, зарегистрирован 1 февраля, это не вы? Если да- то могу объединить, если нет, то я не могу  вам поменять, придумайте другой.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Уважаемая Марина!
В основном я обитаю в разделе культработников. Нашла том много друзей и единомышленников. Но в последнее время грустно нам становится. Посмотрите пожалуста http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...20#post2631320 , и следующие посты. Думаю, Вы нам поможете, или хотя бы покажете нам "скрытых в сумраке"

----------


## МаЛена

Доброго времени суток! Я с нова с той же проблемой, что и ранее...только теперь подружка регестрируется другая :)  подруга сегодня зарегестрировалась на форуме ( ник Хорошая Погода), регистрация прошла "Успешно"...в общем ей нужна авторизация...а письма на почту для этой цели не приходит...Помогайте ещё разок! Заранее благодарю!!!

----------


## Mazaykina

> подруга сегодня зарегестрировалась на форуме (


Леночка, у нас не автоматическая регистрация. Раз в сутки все зарегистрированные, кроме спамеров будут авторизованы. Пусть потерпит. :wink:

----------


## tamada NATALYA

Мариночка , здравствуйте ! Перед  тем  как  начать засидать  на  вашем  форуме, скажите пожалуйста можно ли на вашем  форуме  создать  тему   башкирские, татарские, казахские, узбекские, киргизские минуса и плюса и  загружать  эти  минуса и песни  на  ваш форум ?  Если нет то я буду  искать форум  где  можно  объединить эти  восточные культуры !

----------


## МаЛена

*Mazaykina*, спасибо за информаци! Что ж поделать - терпит :smile: хотя честно говоря, ей уже на терпится :biggrin:

----------


## марандра

Марина, добрый день" У меня такая просьба: т.к. я чайник в компьютерах, у меня такая проблема (вернее две)
1. никак не могу поставить подпись под ником вместо "пользователь" Просто... Мария
не могу прицепить адрес своей почты после всех сообщений

Мой адрес
marandra2010@mail.ru

----------


## Mazaykina

*tamada NATALYA*,
Наташа, у нас нет раздела обмена минусовками. В интернете уверена, вы найдете их немало. А вот познакомиться с обычаями проведения национальных свадеб- эта тема, думаю, интересна. И в рамках той темы, какие-то песни предложить форумчанам никто не запрещает, только на форуме у нас вложения не делаются,только на сторонних серверах и ссылка в теме.



> никак не могу поставить подпись под ником вместо "пользователь" Просто


Это редактируется в вашем кабинете, --- редактировать данные--- особый статус и пишете все, что хотите.

----------


## Галкатк

*Mazaykina*Дорогой Админ!Подскажите ,как свое сообщение из отной тему удалить,а в другую поместить?

----------


## Mazaykina

*Галкатк*,
Попросите модераторов. :smile:

----------


## skomorox

Можно узнать - почему сегодня. уже много раз я не могу попасть на форум, когда мне нужно? Пишет, что сервер перегружен?  :Vah:  Что значит - перегружен? народом или информацией? Это отчего так происходит? Сегодня у меня такое впервые случилось.

----------


## Карина П

Я тоже поддерживаю предыдущее сообщение - постоянно сервер перегружен, попробуйте зайти позже.
Не возможно ни проверить сообщения, ни ответить (люди в личку пишут просьбы, а ответить не могу - так сервер перегружен), ни загрузить свой материал.
Вот сейчас зашла на эту страничку, а выйти еще долго не смогу....
Админы, пожалуйста, принимайте меры!

----------


## uljbka

У меня тоже такая проблема,думала у меня однои компьютер глючит,но у меня уже как неделю такое происходит

----------


## Angelino4ka

У меня такая же проблема((( Вот уже 3 дня сервер перегружен:frown:что случилось с моим любимым форумом???

----------


## V.Kostrov

Уважаемые пользователи!!!
Как вы уже заметили, в последнее время, достаточно часто вы могли наблюдать сообщение: "Ошибка базы данных". Да, происходят сбои сервера из-за высокой нагрузки. Тут нельзя сказать однозначно, что это из-за большого количества пользователей или большого количества информации. Нагрузка на сервер комплексная. Так вот, что бы предотвратить ошибки базы данных и зависание сервера, пришлось прибегнуть к ограничению нагрузки сервера. Именно поэтому, вы и наблюдаете такую надпись. Мы работаем над решением этой проблемы и надеемся, что решим ее. Пока придеться потерпеть.

----------


## Mazaykina

Дорогие пользователи, объясню ситуацию: когда покупалось место на  сервере, форум был ГОРАЗДО меньше по информативной базе, на сегодня элементарно не хватает ресорсов. Чтобы восстановить работу- нужен переход на новый тариф, более широкого спектра услуг, но и более дорогой. Я связываюсь с провайдерами, стараюсь решить вопрос. Так что потерпите...

----------


## SeverynkaIrina

*Mazaykina*,
Марина!
Спасибо большое :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Aga:

----------


## Апкина Ира

Марина,подскажите пожалуйста,куда деваются сообщения.Вчера было 80,сегодня 78.И это не первый раз.Сообщение спасибо,пожалуйста не пишу.

----------


## ЯАлекс

Не знаю, в правильной ли теме пишу, если, что "сори"

Сегодня разместил в "Беседке №8" сообщение:
"коллеги, сейчас просмотрел несколько разделов по свадьбам, юбилеям, календарным праздникам и т.д. и ужаснулся ВЕЗДЕ ОДНИ СТИХИ (причем частенько по 25 разу) Жутко режет глаз"

За 5 часов согласились : KAlinchik (Сегодня), maknata (Сегодня), mar16 (Сегодня), skomorox (Сегодня), ulius (Сегодня), viki (Сегодня), Сильва (Сегодня), юрик71 (Сегодня), Ясмин (Сегодня)

Может быть попробовать как то решить этот вопрос, по моим наблюдениям это происходит для увеличения кол-ва сообщений и рейтинга, и если тенденция продолжиться, то объем будет увеличиваться в геометрической прогрессии:smile:

Еще раз прошу прощения если поднял вопрос не в нужной теме

----------


## uljbka

Лично я не за реитинг,да и я стихи выкладывала,но если в тех темах спрашивают-почему бы не ответить,а что повторы так  для чего модераторы?Я тоже заметила что открывают темы дубликаты.Я вобще думаю темы открывать должны только они,а если повтор тут же убирать.

----------


## Батарейкин

Дорогой админ - поясните мне пожалуйста - что мне нужно сделать, что бы входить в папки, в которые раньше входил без труда, а сейчас узнал о том, что на них стоит гриф ЛИЧНОЕ. Что мне сделать, чтобы войти например и обсудить вопрос о свадьбе??? ЖДУ ВАШЕГО ОТВЕТА, желательно в личное сообщение

С уважением, Сашка Батарейкин

----------


## Mazaykina

> ЖДУ ВАШЕГО ОТВЕТА, желательно в личное сообщение


Ответила. Могу здесь добавить для всех интересующихся-  о закрытых разделах есть специальные темы в детском разделе и у ведущих.

----------


## Анна85

Здравствуйте. Скажите пожалуйста, почему удалили моё сообщение из темы "Поющий ведущий". Я что-то не так сделала? Или я не могу оставлять сообщения.

----------


## SOSED

> Здравствуйте. Скажите пожалуйста, почему удалили моё сообщение из темы "Поющий ведущий". Я что-то не так сделала? Или я не могу оставлять сообщения.


Если Вы про это: http://forum.in-ku.com/showpost.php?...4&postcount=40 , то оно на месте :Aga:

----------


## ЯАлекс

*Mazaykina*,
  Добрый день, сегодня не нашел тему "Кричу" т.е по ссылке написано, что не хватает прав и т.д. Хочу понять -тему просто удалили для установления мира, или я что то нарушил? Тогда хотелось бы понять в чем дело?

----------


## Mazaykina

*ЯАлекс*,
Саш, тема удалена. Ты тут совершенно не при чем. Пока споры идут на профессиональные темы- никто не имеет права темы удалять, но как только разговоры переходят в разборки и личные оскорбления- удаляются без СОЖАЛЕНИЯ.  А тема авторства- очень важна, ее надо обсуждать, только конструктивно.

----------


## ЯАлекс

Ок, понял и полностью согласен разговор становился неприличным :smile:
А есть ли ( в настоящий момент) где то обсуждение от авторстве, или пока нужно лучше, чтобы эмоции и страсти улеглись:smile:

----------


## солнышко 777

Марина,смените мой Ник  на солнышко ,если уже есть ,то солнышко 777,пожалуйста.

----------


## Mazaykina

*солнышко 777*,
 Без проблем! :wink:

*Добавлено через 48 секунд*



> А есть ли ( в настоящий момент) где то обсуждение от авторстве


ейчас наш юрист готовит специальный пост и там мжно будет обсуждать этот насущный вопрос.

----------


## солнышко 777

[IMG]http://*********ru/1094483.gif[/IMG]

----------


## 1948

Здравсвуйте!Подскажите пожалуйсто!!!!!! Я уже несколько месяцев,ежедневно посищаю раздел "Организация работы" (Документы для мероприятий).Не была 4 дня и теперь не могу зайти :(    Вылазит сообщение следующего содержания:вы не имеете прав для доступа к этой странице. Это может быть вызвано несколькими причинами:
Ваш аккаунт имеет недостаточно прав для доступа к этой странице. Вы пытаетесь редактировать чьё-то сообщение, использовать административные полномочия или прочие опции ограниченного доступа? 
Вы пытаетесь написать сообщение, но ваш аккаунт отключён администрацией или ожидает активации. 
Я теперь никогда не смогу туда попасть? :Tu:

----------


## mamairinapapa

Здравсвуйте!  меня такая же проблема Подскажите пожалуйста!!!!!! Я  не могу попасть в раздел "Организация работы" (Документы для мероприятий). Не могу зайти :(  сообщение следующего содержания:вы не имеете прав для доступа к этой странице. Это может быть вызвано несколькими причинами:
Ваш аккаунт имеет недостаточно прав для доступа к этой странице. Вы пытаетесь редактировать чьё-то сообщение, использовать административные полномочия или прочие опции ограниченного достпа.  Я что-то не так сделала  и больше не смог попасть на форум?  Прошу вас ответить.

----------


## Касатик

*Mazaykina*,
 Марина, а в разделе для ведущих "Беседка", в теме "Творческие знаки зодиака" народ опять не может принять участие в голосовании :Tu: 
А к *ВКострову* обращаться уже как-то неловко....
Можно ли помочь страждущим?  :Oj:

----------


## Mazaykina

*1948*,
*mamairinapapa*,
 Да, по просьбе пользователей, которые выкладывают там материал , этот раздел и был закрыт. Условия одинаковы для всех разделов следующей ступени- 30 сообщений и 30 дней. 



> А к ВКострову обращаться уже как-то неловко....


очень даже и ловко! :biggrin: :Aga:

----------


## mamairinapapa

Марина, скажите пожалуйста, сообщений у меня больше 30 и на сайте  я больше 30 дней , а войти я так и не могу. Почему?

----------


## Mazaykina

*mamairinapapa*,
 Ириша, надо почистить куки, выйти из своего аккаунта и зайти снова. Просто в один день сразу столько сообщений- твой браузер просто не успел переварить информацию. :smile:

----------


## vishulaev

Mazaykina
Марина, скажите пожалуйста, почему удалили сообщение по поводу книги Вербицкого "Конструирование из поролона"? Что, авторские права?
А книга и правда классная, и найти я её нигде не могу!
Светлана.

----------


## Mazaykina

*vishulaev*,
 Удалена ссылка, в которой нет  возможности скачать книгу. Ищите дальше. :smile:

----------


## 1948

Да, по просьбе пользователей, которые выкладывают там материал , этот раздел и был закрыт. Условия одинаковы для всех разделов следующей ступени- 30 сообщений и 30 дней. 

Здравствуте!Я не совсем поняла 30 сообщений в этом разделе или в общем по всему форуму?Зарание спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Fedotova

Подскажите, почему в разделе ведущих многие подразделы стали - "личное"? Нет возможности зайти и просмтреть информацию, хотя неделю назад этого не было. Помогите!!! Заранее благодарна.

----------


## SOSED

> Подскажите, почему в разделе ведущих многие подразделы стали - "личное"? Нет возможности зайти и просмтреть информацию, хотя неделю назад этого не было. Помогите!!! Заранее благодарна.


И что??????
Отвечаю вопросом на вопрос: А почему Вы за полгода присутствия на форуме не сподобились хотя бы представиться или хоть чем-нибудь поделиться?

----------


## Fedotova

По моему, условия форума - коректное отношение к друг другу, не так ли? Спасибо за коректность Вашу и такт! Изменения на форуме обычно прописываются в правилах или с помощью объявлений.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Изменения на форуме обычно прописываются в правилах или с помощью объявлений.


Под названием раздела все написано более чем понятно. Вход - 30 сообщений и 30 дней. И хочу заметить, пустые сообщения отслеживаются. Эти разделы давно закрыты и обсуждение уже давно закончено. Прогуляйтесь по форуму, почитайте. А вообще-то хочу напомнить - мы не сайт, куда приходишь за информацией, мы форум, а это подразумевает- ОБЩЕНИЕ. Как раз то, о чем вам попытался сказать Александр.

----------


## SOSED

> По моему, условия форума - коректное отношение к друг другу, не так ли? Спасибо за коректность Вашу и такт!


 :Vah:  И что такого некорректного я сказал??????

Если готовы ответить, на это есть личка. Раздувать спор в теме не имеет смысла.

----------


## toniki

здравствуйте. меня зовут Татьяна.я лишь вчера зарегистрировалась, впервые попала в этот форум.и у меня есть вопросы. 
правильно ли я поняла: чтобы получить доступ к закрытым темам, мне нужно в течении 30 дней вести активную переписку на этом форуме, выкладывать свои материалы в любой теме??? 
а кто будет вести статистику посещений и сообщений? 
и что с сайтом? он вообще существовал, но сейчас в разработке???

----------


## Нотя

*toniki*,
 правильно, если у вас есть, что выложить авторского мы будем только рады.
Сходите в беседку, там есть темы для новичков, познакомьтесь с обитателями форума, пообщайтесь, почувствуйте атмосферу которая здесь царит.Статистика сообщений, видна под вашей аватаркой. За сообщениями следят модераторы разделов.
Добро пожаловать в нашу дружную компанию.

----------


## Fedotova

Хочу заметить, не во всех названиях прописано. И если темы закрыты, это значит, что вход на темы ограничен и на форуме будет меньше народу, и как будет набрать 30 сообщений если интересующие темы закрыты (а это почти все)?

----------


## Нотя

*Fedotova*,
 Мы не гонимся за количеством пользователей, чем меньше геологов, тем больше полноценных форумчан

----------


## Mazaykina

> и на форуме будет меньше народу,


А кто сказал, что мы гонимся за количеством? Чтобы пообщаться форум очень большой. И не стоит вам искать какие-то зацепки для подтверждения своей правоты. Никто никого не держит, каждый вправе найти для себя в интернете место, где ему будет комфортно. Если только в одной теме "Срочная помощь" вы поможете нескольким пользователям, значит вы поняли внутреннюю сущность форума, а если бегаете по разделам и ищите, где бы что еще читануть и скачать и возмущаетесь, сидя перед монитором о том, что кормушка закрыта- значит вам лучше поискать свадебный сайт.

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
И вопрос в догонку: НЕУЖЕЛИ *ЗА 6 МЕСЯЦЕВ* ВЫ НЕ НАШЛИ НИ ЕДИНОГО СООБЩЕНИЯ НА ФОРУМЕ, ЗА КОТОРОЕ МОЖНО СКАЗАТЬ *СПАСИБО* ЛЮДЯМ, ПРИДУМАВШИМ И ПОЛОЖИВШИМ ВАМ НА БЛЮДЕЧКО НУЖНУЮ ИНФОРМАЦИЮ???

----------


## 1948

Да, по просьбе пользователей, которые выкладывают там материал , этот раздел и был закрыт. Условия одинаковы для всех разделов следующей ступени- 30 сообщений и 30 дней. 
Здравствуйте!Я не совсем поняла.30 сообщений в этом разделе или в общем по всему форуму в общем?Извените за возможно глупые вопросы и за рание спасибо за ответ!!!!

----------


## Нотя

*1948*,
 всего, во всех разделах

----------


## Mazaykina

> и что с сайтом? он вообще существовал, но сейчас в разработке???


Сайта ЕЩЁ пока нет, он в стадии создания. Надеюсь, скоро будем отмечать его рождение.

----------


## PAN

> скоро будем отмечать его рождение.


Напьюсь вдребезги...

----------


## 1948

Отвечаю вопросом на вопрос: А почему Вы за полгода присутствия на форуме не сподобились хотя бы представиться или хоть чем-нибудь поделиться?
Здравствуйте!Возможно это не мне, но руки тянутся написать, оправдаться (почему то)!Во-первых, это можно сказать первый мой форум,на котором я зарегистрировалась, поэтому я новичок в полном смысле этого слова!А во-вторых возможно у меня нет такого таланта, как у форумчан!А их работами я искрене восхищаюсь, и если использую, то не в каках-то карыстных целях, а лишь для того чтобы сделать приятный и оригинальный подарок близким людям!Извените если не по теме!

у меня даже почему то не получается цитату выделить :(

----------


## Mazaykina

*1948*,
 Леночка, этот вопрос НИ В КОЕМ случае не адрсовался вам. Хотя бы потому, что я прекрасно вижу, что дата регистрации у вас февральская, что за это время вы ВСЕ ТАКИ нашли кнопку Спасибо и последнее- судя по этому вопросу, сразу становится ясно, что вы, человек новый в форумском общении. 


> Я не совсем поняла.30 сообщений в этом разделе или в общем по всему форуму в общем?


Мы все когда-то были новичками, делали первые шаги в понимании интернет-общения, поэтому, смело шагайте, не бойтесь задавать глупые вопросы, вам обязательно помогут. Проблема ведь не в том, что кто-то что-то не умеет, это дело наживное, дело в том, что МОЛЧА пасется годами. Вот таких копателей или геологов, не удосужившись нажать ХОТЯ БЫ кнопку Спасибо, зато как-только что-то от них закрывают - сразу вспоминают, что тут можно еще и писать, таких, пользователи- старички не любят.

----------


## SOSED

> у меня даже почему то не получается цитату выделить


В мою тему для новичков, пожалуйста :Aga: 
Там много чего интересного.
Если не найдете ответ на какой-либо вопрос, не стесняйтесь и спрашивайте.
Отвечу.

----------


## 1948

[QUOTE=Mazaykina;2694035]*1948*,
Спасибо ВАМ большое!!!!!Сразу как - то спокойно на душе стало!!!!! И вообще я бесконечно рада, что нечайно наткнулась на этот форум! :Ok:

----------


## mariSh_a

Спасибо Вам всем за  форум! Я совершенно случайно наткнулась на него, когда захотела сделать приятное коллегам на работе в честь 8 марта. Так как мы живем в бешеном ритме (школа). После того как я увидела замечательные работы на форуме, то очень захотела научиться создавать такие же шедевры. Но неожиданно свалился конкурс и пришлось в экстренном порядке к нему готовиться! А как только освободилась, то выяснила, что не могу попасть на страничку! После вашего объяснения, мне стало понятно почему!

----------


## KAlinchik

*Mazaykina*,
 Марина, я не знаю, или у меня комп глючит или ты что-то сделала с форумом, но новый дизайн мне нДравится очень!

----------


## Benya

*KAlinchik*,
А мине непривычно...

----------


## KAlinchik

*Benya*,
 Жень, привыкнешь...
Значит, так у всех, а не у меня глюк:rolleyes:...
необычно, а значит, интересно:):wink:

----------


## skomorox

А мне не нравится, совершенно не удобно искать и читать. Верните, пжлст, как и было раньше. Всё было прекрасно, пусть так и будет.

----------


## Benya

*KAlinchik*,
Да я тоже думал, что глюк в Опере...
Просто ощущение, что я в Ворде включил, чтобы все было по центру "красиво"...
Честно-дискомфортно, может не надо ... А?

----------


## Mazaykina

Было временное оцентрование, но уже все встало на свои места. Если у вас таблицы не вернулись в прежнее состояние, может почистить Куки? У меня все показывает как всегда, во всех разделах.

----------


## Kliakca

> все встало на свои места


В темах вернулось на место, а в разделах отцентрованно и в предварительном просмотре осталось. :Aga:

----------


## skomorox

> может почистить Куки?


У меня ничего на место не вернулось! А что такое куки и как их чистят? Я смогу сама, если я чайник? :Oj: :biggrin:

----------


## Mazaykina

Надеюсь, что проблема решена у всех.  :Aga:

----------


## skomorox

Марина, ура!!!! У меня теперь всё, как и было раньше. Спасибо! :flower:

----------


## Порубовы

у нас горе. маленький монитор. вся реклама, что есть в шапке форума не влазит

----------


## Mazaykina

> у нас горе. маленький монитор.


Чтоб это было САМЫМ большим горем. :biggrin:

----------


## Порубовы

думали, что ещё одно самое крупное горе случилось - пропало поле быстрого ответа под темой......
ан нет, не пропало)))))))))) просто не влезло в экран.
оно хоть того стоит?

----------


## Mazaykina

> пропало поле быстрого ответа под темой......


Можно скрин вашего экрана, ребята? Не совсем понятно, почему такое происходит.

----------


## Порубовы

да, конечно:
[IMG]http://*********org/505762m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Mazaykina

*Порубовы*,
А я решила, что в ширину раздвинулся экран.  Да, мест на форуме не так много, куда можно вставить рекламные блоки. Если бы нашелся один рекламодатель, который заменит все эти мелкие, я бы с огромным удовольствием убрала.

----------


## Порубовы

> Да, мест на форуме не так много, куда можно вставить рекламные блоки.


ещё можно плавающие блоки поставить - справа, слева.

----------


## Mazaykina

> ещё можно плавающие блоки поставить - справа, слева.


Всплывающие окна?? НИКОГДА!
Кстати, в поисках нормальной адекватной рекламы, кое-что менятся.
P.S. Хотя, если это ирония. я оценила.

----------


## Порубовы

отчасти ирония, конечно.
но если серьёзно - можно справа или слева 10% ширины сделать - и все рекламные блоки в эту сторону сместить. вверху и внизу - по одному оставить. 
и юзобильность не пострадает и просматриваться будут все блоки при просмотре сообщений в теме.
если конечно позволяет шаблон форума.
типа как на нашем бывшем:
http://moya-svadba.dp.ua/forum/55-465-1

----------


## vasilisapremudraja

Доброго времени суток. 
Хочу выразить, невероятно сильно испытываемое, чувство благодарности, техническому администратору V.Kostrov, за столь мгновенное реагирование на просьбу о смене никнейма, посланное ему личным сообщением двое с лишним суток назад. Единственное, что омрачает сильно испытываемое чувство, вопрос: "Неужели так непосильно трудно хотя бы просто ответить на сообщение человека, который не полностью владеет информацией, ввиду своего недавнего пребывания в рядах форумчан?"  Возможно просьба была отправлена не по адресу, возможно существуют какие то ограничения по смене никнеймов, возможно у меня на это не достаточно веская причина, как могло показаться, возможно дело в блокировке Л.С. от лиц не достигших какого-нибудь рейтинга, возможно нужна просто перерегистрация? Ответов на эти вопросы в правилах, которые рекомендуются к прочтению при регистрации, мне найти не удалось, кроме одного, что повторная регистрация одного юзера запрещена. 
Пы.Сы. Да, в правилах написано, что осуждать действия админов и модеров так же запрещено, по этому мне пришлось воспользоваться единственной предоставленной возможностью поблагодарить админа - "Отправить быстрый ответ" в этой теме.
Пы.Пы.Сы. Прошу это сообщение не засчитывать, как "сообщение идущее в зачёт" и по прочтении его адресатом удалить.
С уважением, Василиса.

----------


## Mazaykina

*chrisrea*,
Лариса, а вы не думаете, что админы тоже люди и имеют права на выходные? Кстати, работают тут и модераторы и админы на общественных началах. И понимая это, надо было посмотреть- КТО есть из админов на форуме и обратиться лично. Т.к. я не только админ, но еще и владелец портала, мне приходится забывать про выходные и сутками сидеть на форуме и в интернете. Так что ваша просьба о смене ника, который делается кликом одной руки и в течение 2-х минут была бы исполнена быстрее, чем вы писали этот пост. Надеюсь, у вас найдется время извиниться перед человеком, которого вы так легко и незаслуженно обидели. А теперь давайте ваш новый ник, я поменяю.

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> можно справа или слева 10% ширины сделать


Я долго думала, какой выбрать вариант- вертикальный или горизонтальный. Остановилась на данном, т.к. размеры мониторов у всех разные, при небольшом размере - место для постов будет оставаться совсем мало, фотографии будут смещать таблицы, а это гораздо неудобнее, чем горизонтальный вариант, его проскролил и все, а вертикальные НИКУДА не денешь. Юзабилити точно пострадает.

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Хочу выразить, невероятно сильно испытываемое, чувство благодарности, техническому администратору V.Kostrov, за столь мгновенное реагирование на просьбу о смене никнейма, посланное ему личным сообщением двое с лишним суток назад.


Уважаю людей со здоровым чувством юмора и критического сарказма.:smile:
Бросив все свои "бирюльки", забив на работу и личную жизнь, спешу сообщить, свой косяк исправил!!! Никнейм изменен!!! (Я же понимаю, как тяжело жить три дня с никнеймом, который, по какой то невероятной случайности, прописался при регистрации.):smile:
P.S. Надеюсь новый никнейм оправдает свое название!!!
(на всякий случай извиняюсь за свой грубоватый сарказм) :Aga: :wink:

----------


## vasilisapremudraja

Не хотелось бы плодить неинформативных постов, но нет сил сдерживать порыв чувств благодарности (теперь уже безо всякого сарказма) к V.Kostrov



> Уважаю людей со здоровым чувством юмора


Это мне известно и является взаимным, иначе мой предыдущий пост просто не был бы написан. Прошу прощения, если тон моего сообщения показался более саркастичным, чем того требовали обстоятельства. Это была попытка (как оказалось неудачная) обратить претензию в шутливую форму.  



> который, по какой то невероятной случайности, прописался при регистрации


Вы не поверите, но это действительно именно так и было. Конечно, не прописался он случайно, а введён в поле для регистрации (если это две разницы).
*Mazaykina*,
Марина, зовут меня Василиса (этого Вы, конечно знать не могли, поскольку в моём профиле это имя было прописано недавно (я только осваиваю возможности форума и личного кабинета).  



> И понимая это, надо было посмотреть- КТО есть из админов на форуме и обратиться лично.


В своё оправдание (хотя оправдываться не люблю), могу сказать, что именно это и было сделано (слово в слово). Зайдя в шоугрупп и посмотрев, кто из админов на месте, было отправлено Л.С. Возможно пока оно писалось, Владимир покинул форум (это понятно), но вчера увидев от него сообщение в одной из тем и был опубликован предыдущий мой пост.



> Надеюсь, у вас найдется время извиниться перед человеком, которого вы так легко и незаслуженно обидели.


Это всенепременно. Всегда стараюсь извиняться за обиды нанесённые мною вольно или не вольно (даже если нет подсказок).
Владимир, прошу простить меня ещё раз, если мною была нанесена обида, поторяю это была попытка пошутить (чувство юмора у всех очень разное и не все Е.В. Петросяны), а смайлики нарушили бы стиль письма . Обещаю вину смыть... позором :biggrin:
С уважением, Василиса (Премудрая)

----------


## Mazaykina

> поторяю это была попытка пошутить (чувство юмора у всех очень разное и не все Е.В. Петросяны), а смайлики нарушили бы стиль письма .


Василиса, понимаете, интернет общение имеет свои как положительные стороны, так и отрицательные. Одна их них- это мы не видим собеседника, его улыбку и смеющиеся глаза, не слышим интонации его голоса.  Только написанный текст. Единственное, что помогает нам понять, с юмором человек пишет или на полном серьезе (а ваш пост выглядел именно так) - это СМАЙЛЫ! Не бойтесь использовать их. Поверьте,  общение с форумчанами будет гораздо проще. 
Удачного вам постижения интернет истин и форумского общения! :wink: :Aga:

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Владимир, прошу простить меня ещё раз, если мною была нанесена обида, поторяю это была попытка пошутить


:biggrin: Вы пошутили, я тоже посмеялся!!!:wink: Жить без улыбки-нельзя!!!:biggrin:



> Обещаю вину смыть... позором


А вот этого лучше не делать..... (не доверяю, я современным моющим средствам):biggrin:

----------


## uljbka

А,я уже сколько пишу тоже без смаиликов лично я их в упор не вижу,хотя Таня-курочка,мне в личку писала где их взять-я даже распечатала ,лежит рядом с копмпом-но я не вижу этого маленького треугольника.Может у меня в настроиках в кабинете что-то не так сделала,а то мои сообщения тоже какие -то суховатые.оказывается по ним тоже судят человека.

----------


## Нотя

окошко для сообщения видишь, жми на рожицу, будут тебе смайлики

[IMG]http://*********org/462669m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## uljbka

Нотя,спасибо -но именно их у меня и нету,только внизу стоят иконки.видно все таки в настроиках что-то у меня не то.

----------


## Kescha

> внизу стоят иконки.




Светлана,я как понимаю, иконки -если отправляешь личное сообщение.
Значит ты как-то по-другому отправляешь послания?:frown:
а со смайликами -легче понять написанный текст,его позитивную или
отрицательную сторону. :Aga: 




> помогает нам понять, с юмором человек пишет или на полном серьезе

----------


## uljbka

Лена даваи в личку чтоб здесь не засорять

----------


## swinging

*uljbka*,
1. Заходи в "Мой кабинет" (в свой заходи, а не в мой).
2. Ищи в левой колонке "Опции" - Нажимай (не стесняйся).
3. В опциях спускаешься к низу и ищешь вот такую (примерно картинку).
4. Стоять должно (для смайлов, ну и вообще для удобства) вот так "Стандартный редактор с контролем форматирования".



Жмёшь "сохранить изменения" и радуешься смайликам.  :Ok: 

Удачи!

----------


## uljbka

Александр-наконец-то разжевали мне где надо галочку поставить :Ok: ,я уже несколько раз ставила-но ать видно не там:wink:.Это вам :Pivo:

----------


## swinging

> Александр-наконец-то разжевали мне где надо галочку поставить,я уже несколько раз ставила-но ать видно не там:wink:.Это вам


Не там галок ставить не нужно! Они (галки) этого страсть, как не любят!  Только стОит начать их ставить где ни попадя, они (галки) враз начинают прятать смайлы!  :Vah:  
:biggrin:

 :flower: 
Удачи!

----------


## muson521

Здравствуйте, Марина. Беда. Перезагрузили комп, потеряла методический кабинет. Горюю. Зарегистрировалась снова под своим именем. Чем я провинилась? Объясните чайнику.
muson521@yandex.ru

----------


## Mazaykina

> Зарегистрировалась снова под своим именем. Чем я провинилась? Объясните чайнику.


Вы не могли снова зарегистрироваться под старым ником. Программа бы вам не дала этого сделать. Напишите свой старый ник, я объединю с новым и сохранятся все прежние посты.

----------


## Kescha

*Марина,*
 у нас в " Беседке" появилась новая темка:
" Примите подарок к 9 Мая ".И в выложенной ссылке
срабатывает антивирус,обнаруживает вредный объект.
Ну не люблю я его, сразу в панику бросаюсь!:biggrin:

----------


## Mazaykina

> .И в выложенной ссылке
> срабатывает антивирус


Все ссылки удалила. Спасибо большое.

----------


## Benya

Мариш, Володь! Проблема со входом в темы через Оперу мини на трубе. Причем уже давно, проблема только с нашим и в-основном только вечерами. На остальные захожу без проблем, а на ин-ке, дальше главной войти не могу. Переустановка не помогла. Может народу много сидит или еще чего... Но все время выбрасывает на главную... Ни в одну тему войти не могу. Повторюсь-это только здесь. На других-все работает.

----------


## shhegl-igor

*Mazaykina*,
 Марина как залить минуса сделанные в Кубэсе ? Спасибо.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Марина как залить минуса сделанные в Кубэсе ? Спасибо.


Игорь, у нас не заливают файлы. Увы...

----------


## steve.dog

> Мариш, Володь! Проблема со входом в темы через Оперу мини на трубе.


Жека, ты всё так и сидишь на трубе?.. :biggrin:

----------


## каролеся

Я новичок, хочу в разделе музыкальные руководители разместить музыку и документацию, но у меня ничего не получается, подскажите пожалуйста с чего начать.Заранее спасибо!

----------


## steve.dog

*каролеся*,
 Музыкальные файлы и архивы с документацией размещайте на любом сервисе для хранения и передачи файлов. В разделе для музыкальных руководителей создавайте новую тему и в ней публикуйте ссылки на свои файлы с описанием.
Сервисы для хранения и передачи файлов:
http:/*************.com/ http://ifolder.ru/ http://rapidshare.com/

----------


## Наталия Торопова

Мариночка, очень неудобно задавать этот вопрос, но я думаю, что лучше задать, чем ходить с "камнем" на душе. На форуме уже достаточно давно, почему-то сколько бы не писала, у меня год назад все сообщения остановились на 14-ти. Конечно я их и не пишу десятками и не так часто, как хотелось бы, но по крайней мере от души, а не для галочки...:frown: :Tu:  Просто, когда-нибудь всё-таки хотелось бы стать достойной и перерасти из статуса новичка чуть повыше, пусть не сразу, а со временем... :rolleyes:Заранее благодарна за ответ... :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## ЯАлекс

Марина, а это сбой или что то новое. Пишу сообщение, через минуту еще одно в этой же теме, раньше они сливались, а теперь получается 2 шт. По моему это более засоряет темы :frown:

----------


## Lusi75

Хотелось бы выразить огромнейшую благодарность адмиристрации форума и лично Мариночке, за понимание поддержку и я в шоке от того что я могу теперь везде заходить?! Во все темы!? Что я разве заслужила это уже?!!!

----------


## SVETLANA M.

Здравствуйте, Марина! Очень хочется сменить ник. (Уже давно, только сегодня чисто случайно узнала, что это возможно). Пожалуйста, поменяйте на SVETLANA, а если такой уже есть, то можно добавить : SVETLANA M. Заранее БЛАГОДАРЮ!!!

----------


## кикимаджа

Не могу понять что происходит. Пока я набирала сообщение в разделе "организация свадеб" система меня выкидывает и когда я хочу его отправить мне говорят что у меня нет прва доступа и мне нужно авторизироваться. Приходится копировать и вставлять сообщение что бы его отправить. Как быть?

----------


## Mazaykina

*SVETLANA M.*,
 Без проблем :wink:

----------


## Валерьевна

Марина, здравствуйте! :flower: 
Многие разделы готовят подарки на юбилей форума. Вы не подскажите, будет ли открываться отдельная тема, где можно будет поздравить всех-всех-всех?:rolleyes:

----------


## Mazaykina

*Валерьевна*,
 Я думаю, что это замечательная идея! Если честно, я не заглядываю сейчас в разделы и не знаю, что там делается. Если есть такая инициатива- значит открывайте тему!

----------


## Валерьевна

Спасибо, за доверие! :Oj: 
Мне просто мысль пришла: куда народ будет приносить подарки имениннику. Ведь многие не смогут лично поздравить Ин-кушку.  :Tu: 
Мне кажется, что это должны обсудить и решить администрация и модераторы тех разделов, где «созрело» поздравление. 
И на главной аллее, в большой нарядной корзине :biggrin: выставить поздравительный урожай в самый первый юбилейный день! :smile:

----------


## PAN

> в большой нарядной *корзине*


Раздел *Корзина* будет рад такому вниманию... :Aga: ...:biggrin:

*Валерьевна*,
 Мысль хорошая...
В разделе *ВИВАТ ИН-КУ.КОМ* открывай тему, формулируй, разъясняй...... А если что - мы поможем, подправим... :Aga:

----------


## Валерьевна

> открывай тему


Неаа, не потяну. Ответственность большая, а я ещё маленькая. :Connie 32: 
Моих мозгов пока тока на генерирование идей хватает.
Аууу!  :Laie 46: 
Товарищи модераторы заинтересованных разделов!!! 
Отзовитесь!!!!  :Viannen 55: 
Воплотите идейку!!!
Вам ведь не трудно. Не за себя прошу, за народ творческий…. :WhiteVoid 1:

----------


## Валерьевна

А давайте ещё конкурс кричалок!!!!   :Vah: 
Не все поэты, музыканты, певцы, прозаики, художники и т.д.
А покричать каждый сможет. :Aga: 
Я уже две придумала….:biggrin:
- In-ku.com – не блаж.
Это форум наш!!!

- In-ku.com наш дом
Дружно в нём живём!!!

----------


## Ладушка

*Валерьевна*,
 В свободном общении я открыла тему "Ко дню рождения форума" Думаю будет логично  писать туда ваши  пожелания, задумки поздравления.  Хотя я не модератор. ... рядовой флудер.

----------


## dviv

Уважаемая Admin Подскажите как мне поменять Ник? Окажите помощь в этом.

----------


## PAN

*dviv*,
Просто напишите - какой ник вам предпочтительней... Прямо здесь и напишите... :Aga:

----------


## T.BOROVIK

Поясните, что происходит? Почему в постах и в названиях тем вместо слов одни вопросы?

----------


## Галина Клиновская

как вставить свои файлы и сценарии, если браузер не открывает тему, например "Юбилеи"? где эти 30 сообщений писать, я не великий "спец", подскажите?

----------


## T.BOROVIK

И все равно в последних постах каждой темы те же самые вопросы вместо букв.
Их, правда, стало меньше чем когда я увидела и сразу написала Вам, но эти навсегда останутся или как?

----------


## Mazaykina

*T.BOROVIK*,
 К сожалению, те, кто успел что-то написать в момент решения проблемы, так знаки и останутся. Надо переписать эти посты.

----------


## nanewich

*Mazaykina*,
 Успокоили, а то я решил что это новый способ шифровки личных сообщений:biggrin:.

----------


## кип

очень тормозит форум..началось месяца полтора назад..
даже не знаю что такое..передвижение страницы вверх вниз как залипает..
больше ни на одном сайте такого не замечано..
проблема не исчезает.

----------


## maknata

*кип*,
 У меня тоже такое было - поменяла браузер, всё наладилось :Aga:

----------


## PAN

> У меня тоже такое было - поменяла браузер, всё наладилось


У меня  - при одновременном пользовании форума и скайпа... И побоку - на каком браузере...

----------


## V.Kostrov

> очень тормозит форум..


Вот сейчас у меня форум открыт на макбуке (браузер Сафари) и на нетбуке (винда и браузер Мазила). На обоих открыты еще и скайпы. Подключены к одному модему (роутер). На макбуке все летает, на нетбуке с виндой все тормозит. 
P.S. Ни каких выводов, просто информация.

----------


## PAN

> На макбуке все летает, на нетбуке с виндой все тормозит.


Ты ещё аватарку с яблочком сделай...:biggrin:

----------


## fender74

> на макбуке (браузер Сафари)


Кто из них дороже стоит? Мак или Нет?

----------


## кип

а что это? у меня хр и ехсплорер..ну невозможно пользоваться...
на других сайтах все отлично..ни на одном больше нет такой шняги..
может что то с движком форума?
ЧЕ!!ЭТО!!ТАКОЕ!!

----------


## Лев

> у меня хр и ехсплорер


У меня тоже ХР и ЕР8 - летает без тормозов. Почисть комп от кукисов и прочего мусора...

----------


## кип

я понимаю когда вообще тормозит..но тормозит именно на ин ку.больше нигде..
пробовал на 2 ноутбуках-то же самое

----------


## Наталия Торопова

Ребята, у меня такая же ерунда. И началось тоже месяца полтора назад, и тоже только на ин ку Пробовала заходить и с разных браузеров и с разных компов - одно и тоже...:frown:

----------


## V.Kostrov

Хммммм..... Интересно.... Будем разбираться, в чем причина....

----------


## tinapt

У меня тоже ХР и ЕР8,и т ак тормозит! А вчера прочитала ваши сообщения(спасибо огромное) и зашла через "оперу".Действительно,*не тормозит!*

----------


## maestro116

Странно! У меня ничего не тормозит.На работе ХРюша/файрфокс, дома Виста/файрфокс, бук МакБук/ макФайрфокс. Никогда.Никаких.Тормозов.:wink: :Ok:

----------


## КП

> Ребята, у меня такая же ерунда. И началось тоже месяца полтора назад, и тоже только на ин ку Пробовала заходить и с разных браузеров и с разных компов - одно и тоже...


То же самое.На опере чуть-чуть получше.Иногда вообще невозможно пользоваться.На других ресурсах все нормально.

----------


## KAlinchik

> Ребята, у меня такая же ерунда. И началось тоже месяца полтора назад, и тоже только на ин ку Пробовала заходить и с разных браузеров и с разных компов - одно и тоже...


и у меня все слово в слово...

----------


## skomorox

А у меня и в Экспловере, и в Опере всё нормально (тьфу 3 раза):rolleyes:

----------


## maestro116

Куда делись темы (разделы) Для лабухов, Курилка за закрвтыми дверями???

----------


## Mazaykina

> Куда делись темы (разделы) Для лабухов, Курилка за закрвтыми дверями???


Олег, посмотри внимательно!  :Aga: :biggrin: http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=152

----------


## кип

седня тормозит значительно меньше..ура..

----------


## gaidamaka

Да вроде нормально работает. Хотя движок слегка глючит.

----------


## Benya

В шапке есть тема "Бесплатное образование для вокалистов во Владимирском университете". Нажимаю, а меня выбрасывает абсолютно в другую, причем 3 летней давности...

----------


## Лань

> Бесплатное образование для вокалистов во Владимирском университете


и меня выбросило, пришлось воспользоваться поиском, прочитала-таки про это самое бесплатное образование...

----------


## Mazaykina

*Benya*,
Ошибка исправлена :smile: Спасибо!

----------


## Valenta

*V.Kostrov*, как изменить свой ник, и возможно ли это?

----------


## Valenta

Прошу Вас поменять ник Лариса Некрасова на lora :Aga:

----------


## steve.dog

> Прошу Вас поменять ник Лариса Некрасова на lora


Ник занят *другим пользователем*.

----------


## benedictina

жутко расстроилась, не могу понять в чем дело, мне везде закрыт доступ, в чем причина, я на форуме не первый год.....

----------


## Mazaykina

Видимо, вы давно не были на форуме. Теперь чтобы попасть в некоторые разделы- нужно выполнить определенные требования. Для начала- 30 сообщений. Я думаю, что это не так много... :wink: :Aga:

----------


## jpligunova

А какие условия нужны, чтобы попасть в чат тамадеев?

----------


## Рыжая Скво

Вчера небыло доступа. Сегодня не обновляются страницы - то-есть сообщеняя пришли, их видно в перечне, 
а открываешь тему - все как пять часов назад...

Висит в личке сообщение о полученном письме - оно прочиталось и удалилось - 
в шапке все равно висит как новое (целый день... раз десять уже прочитала!:biggrin:)

Попыталась написать сообщение в тему, на законный расширенный режим выдало:
*Ваш запрос не может быть обработан, так как маркер безопасности неверный. ит.д...*

ХАЧУ КАК РАНЬШЕ!!! :Ha: :biggrin:

----------


## Рыжая Скво

СПАСИБО РАЗОБРАЛИСЬ!  ВОПРОС СНЯТ!  :Aga:

----------


## Зарянка

Здравствуйте! Почитала вопросы администраторам и поняла, что сама ник поменять не смогу))) Можно поменять мой ник на следующий - Зарянка. Спасибо))):smile:

----------


## Mazaykina

*Зарянка*,
 Уже сделано. :wink: надеюсь, смена ника подстегнет к активному общению.

----------


## alesha_lexus

Марина, извините пожалуйста, но почему я не могу зайти в раздел "Юбилеи"???

----------


## Зарянка

Большое спасибо! :smile:

----------


## Mazaykina

*alesha_lexus*,
 Потому что там стоит: вход - 30 дней на форуме и 30 сообщений, т.е. для тех, кто общается. Вы - не являетесь активным пользователем, поэтому входа и нет.

----------


## luchiklk

Мариночка,спасибо огромное за нужный сайт.В форуме столько полезной информации.И я тоже считаю,что прежде,чем что то получить-нужно чем то поделиться,но к сожалению не все странички для меня открыты.(к тому же я недавно освоила компьютер.)

----------


## ненька

Марина, классное оформление!!! Молодцы!

----------


## mim3009

Марина! Увидела, как дружно живут на вашем форуме воспитатели детских садов, делятся друг с другом неоценимыи опытом. Нельзя ли открыть тему "Педагоги позашкільної освіти" (Украина)? Хочется узнать, как работают коллеги.  Ведь среди нас тоже много творческих личностей.

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Нельзя ли открыть тему "Педагоги позашкільної освіти" (Украина)?


Каждый участник форума имеет право открыть тему, которую он считает нужной. Но так же и администрация форума оставляет за собой право на закрытие любой темы или наоборот, поддержку и даже выделение в отдельный подраздел, если тема будет интересной, активной и востребованной. Поэтому, УДАЧИ!!! :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## mim3009

> Каждый участник форума имеет право открыть тему, которую он считает нужной. Но так же и администрация форума оставляет за собой право на закрытие любой темы или наоборот, поддержку и даже выделение в отдельный подраздел, если тема будет интересной, активной и востребованной. Поэтому, УДАЧИ!!!


Спасибо, попробую!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Почему-то со вчерашнего дня как на форум захожу, Касперский срабатывает и пишет -вредоносная программа.

----------


## Порубовы

красота то какая!!!!! молодцы, аж глаз радуется

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Касперский срабатывает и пишет -вредоносная программа


Сейчас проверил форум тремя разными антивирусными системати, ВИРУСОВ НА ФОРУМЕ НЕТ!!!
Рекомендую проверить ваш компьютер и желательно разными антивирусными системами.

----------


## Mazaykina

Спасибо, ребята, за оценку нового дизайна. Я старалась. :wink:

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

Почему не ставится видео с Ютуба, Рутуба???!! :redface:

----------


## overload

*ПИГМАЛИОН*,
 Всё работает, только что проверил.
При создании сообщения со ссылками на Ютуб надо переключиться *в расширенный режим*. Тогда в панели управления сообщениями становятся активными два значка: Ютуб и Рутуб.
Если нажать на значок Ютуба, то в сообщении появляется тэги Ютуба, меж которыми надо вставить *номер файла на Ютубе* (а не всю ссылку). 
Например, если ссылка имеет такой вид - *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QcHgwHUts*, то вставлять надо лишь последнюю его часть (после знака "равно") - в данном случае вот эту: *6QcHgwHUts*.

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

Игорь, огромное спасибо за столь скорую помощь  :Pivo: ... Чего и куда переключать с этим вопросов не было, просто раньше я копировал и вставлял *HTML-код* и всё работало  :Aga: ... а вчера сколько не пытался, так и не получилось... :rolleyes: а вот про вставку *номера файла*  как-то не подумал :smile:... Еще раз благодарю за подсказку  :Ok: 

..привет Бабруйску! :biggrin:
[IMG]http://*********ru/1566261.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Добрый вечер!
Не совсем уверена, что именно сюда нужно обратиться... Подскажите , пожалуйста, почему-то не могу сейчас  ( примерно неделю уже, после последних изменений ) открыть некоторые темы , такие , как "доска объявлений", поздравлялки, Новый год... Но ведь другие-то общаются в этих темах, то есть они рабочие.

----------


## Lotos Kay

Извините меня, пожалуйста, не знаю, к кому более  правильно обратиться - к Админу или Модераторам.

Я открыла тему в интернациональном разделе, она English, но я влезла туда, где Deutsch, т.к. не знала, как создать раздел для англоязычных стран. 
На ваше усмотрение - или ее перенести в отдельный раздел для "английских стран" или оставить с немецким. Как будет более корректно? 
Спасибо за помощь!

----------


## EVI

Сегодня часы на форуме отстают минут на 20.  Конечно, общаться не мешает, но все же ...

----------


## Lotos Kay

Помогите,пожалуйста:
не могу прикрепить никакую картинку в свое сообщение, нет этой функции, чтобы прикреплять. В своих последних сообщениях крепила ссылки на Радикал. Когда нажимаю кнопку "Предварительный просмотр сообщения", то тоже вижу только ту ссылку, картинку по ссылке не открывает. Может, у меня что-то с настройками не то? 
Буду очень благодарна за помощь, а то не могу выкладывать в темах то, что хочу.

----------


## Танюша Алексеевна

*Lotos Kay*,

1. Нажмите на иконку [IMG]http://*********ru/35951.gif[/IMG] в форме создания сообщения 

2. В отдельном окне откроется страница хостинга хранения картинок

3. Нажмите кнопку "Обзор" и выберите файл на своем компьютере, который Вы хотите загрузить.

4. Нажмите кнопку "Отправить"

5. После того, как картинка загрузится и в правой колонке появятся ссылки на нее, делаем следующее:

[IMG]http://*********ru/1655738m.png[/IMG]

5.1. Если картинка изначально была небольшого размера, и не займет много места в Вашем сообщении, *скопируйте ссылку № 1 (на рисунке показанную синим)*, нажмите в форме создания сообщения на иконку , и в открывшееся окошко вставьте скопированную ссылку.

5.2. Если картинка большого размера, нужно, чтобы в Вашем сообщении появилась ее уменьшенная копия (превью или картинка для предварительного просмотра), нажав на которую можно будет посмотреть картинку в ее полном размере на новой странице. Для этого *скопируйте ссылку № 2 (на рисунке показана красным)* и просто вставьте ее в свое сообщение в то место, где Вы хотели бы видеть свою картинку. *На иконку*  *в этом случае нажимать не надо!*

----------


## Lotos Kay

*Танюша Алексеевна*,спасибо большое  за быстрый и подробный ответ. Теоретически я все поняла. Но самое странное, что значка _дискеты_ в верхней строке, когда создаю свое сообщение,у меня нет. Значок желтый, с горой, есть. Туда пока нажимаю, получилось вставить несколько картинок.:smile:
И сегодня-вчера,когда захожу на форум, постоянно пишет , что сервер перегружен, зайдите позже.

----------


## Balleri

Доброго времени суток !
Многоуважаемый Админ с не давних пор мне закрыли доступ к  	Форум сайта in-ku.com/Хореография (Метод. кабинет и библиотека хореографа , Танцевальный зал ) вроде на форуме зарегина уже давно !
за что ????

----------


## badenelena

Уважаемый Админ. Большая просьба срочно удалить сообщение № 594 в разделе Музыкальная школа, Фортепианные методики, репертуар по просьбе автора Л.Жульевой, т.к. нарушаются ее авторские права( сборник в России еще не издан)

----------


## Dimona

Помогите разобраться пожалуйста, вот уже второй день я вхожу в муз.раздел, а в тему "для шляпы, репортажи", войти не могу, открываетьсябелый экран и все, так же ведет себя и тема в беседке "Доска объявлений(новая). Ищу- прошу-помогите "

*Добавлено через 42 минуты*
Ой, я пока жаловалась все заработало. :Drag 01:

----------


## po4emy4ka

> вроде на форуме зарегина уже давно !
> за что ????


да за дело... конечно год на форуме жили, не тужили. 18 сообщений написали. так может и не нужен этот форум вам? ведь просматривая статистику я заметила, материалами совершенно не пользуетесь. ну если только чуть-чуть...
# cказал Cпасибо другим: 2
# Поблагодарили: 40 
проанализируйте ситуацию и все станет на свои места.

----------


## надюшка311

Скажите пожалуйста, как мне попасть на страницы с надписью "личное"? 30 информативных сообщений я написала, а дальше что?

----------


## Mazaykina

> Скажите пожалуйста, как мне попасть на страницы с надписью "личное"


Обновить страничку, если не поможет, почистить куки.

----------


## надюшка311

Спасибо большое за быстроту ответа, я обновила страничку и смогла-таки войти. Радости нет предела! УРА!!!

----------


## Tanysshka

Добрый вечер!
Я, как новичок, сразу же напортачила. Как теперь все исправить?
В разделе "Музыкальный руководитель д/с" создала новую тему дважды, абсолютно одинаковые. Как мне удалить одну из тем? Подскажите, пожалуйста

----------


## steve.dog

*Tanysshka*,
 Напишите личное сообщение администратору или модератору раздела. Удалить тему самостоятельно возможно только в течении получаса.

----------


## Tanysshka

> *Tanysshka*,
>  Напишите личное сообщение администратору или модератору раздела. Удалить тему самостоятельно возможно только в течении получаса.


Спасибо! Написала в личку модератору, буду ждать ответа.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Я, как новичок, сразу же напортачила.


Таня, мы все когда-то были новичками и делали ошибки. Главное, не переживай, все можно исправить. :wink:

----------


## miLENAka

> Обновить страничку, если не поможет, почистить куки.


Добрый день, я страничку обновила но к сожалению страницы с надписью личное открыть не могу! :frown:

----------


## steve.dog

> я страничку обновила


Обновляем страницу кнопкой F5, либо Ctrl+R, только так. Если и после этого не открывается нужная страница, передайте привет своему провайдеру и смените его по возможности.
P.S. Какой у Вас браузер (обозреватель интернет)?

----------


## miLENAka

> P.S. Какой у Вас браузер (обозреватель интернет)?


 у меня Internet Explorer и Opera! 



> Обновляем страницу кнопкой F5, либо Ctrl+R, только так.


Обновила но к сожалению не получилось открыть страницы с надписью ЛИЧНО!!!

----------


## Маргоshа

Привет, уже писала, может вы поможете.
У меня не совпадает время реальное со временем, указанном в сообщениях.
Например,
сейчас у меня на часах 10-43
смотрю а в сообщении 10-07

----------


## Гульназ Тагировна

*Mazaykina*,
Слышала , что выкладка информации на форуме для педагогов считается всеросийским выходом! Как я могу подтвердить это аттестационной коммисии?Можете ли вы мне отправить какое либо уведомление что ли, или справку?

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Например,
> сейчас у меня на часах 10-43
> смотрю а в сообщении 10-07


Да, на сегодня есть расхождение времени на форуме с реальным, и мы об этом знаем. По мере возможности устраним.

----------


## Гульназ Тагировна

*po4emy4ka*,
 Что нужно сделать, чтоб из раздела личные сообщения, попасть сразу на последнюю страницу темы, если я там была до прочтения сообщения.Приходится заходить все по новому- а это так долго!!!!

----------


## steve.dog

> у меня Internet Explorer и Opera!


Настоятельно рекомендую пользоваться *Mozilla Firefox*.

----------


## журавлик

Марина, помогите! Только ваш сайт был моим спасением: сколько всего интересного и полезного для работы! Сама пока не могу предложить ничего интересного, потому что основная работа съедает все свободное время, а тут такой случай попросили провести свадебный вечер, а я не могу попасть в раздел "Организация свадеб" Как быть?

----------


## steve.dog

*Гульназ Тагировна*,
 На клавиатуре есть клавиша *<- Bk Sp*, с помощью которой можно вернуться на предыдущую страницу. На верхней панели браузера тоже есть кнопка *<-*.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Добрый день, я страничку обновила но к сожалению страницы с надписью личное открыть не могу!


Так причина в том, что у вас еще не закончился испытательный срок! 30 дней на форуме и 30 сообщений! Многие жалуются. что за месяц написать 30 ИНФОРМАТИВНЫХ постов- это нереально. Вы опровергли  это заявление уже в первую неделю. Как я и говорила, в каждом правиле есть исключения. Поэтому,  мы не будем ждать 30 дней. теперь все разделы вам открыты. :wink:

----------


## miLENAka

> Так причина в том, что у вас еще не закончился испытательный срок! 30 дней на форуме и 30 сообщений! Многие жалуются. что за месяц написать 30 ИНФОРМАТИВНЫХ постов- это нереально. Вы опровергли это заявление уже в первую неделю. Как я и говорила, в каждом правиле есть исключения. Поэтому, мы не будем ждать 30 дней. теперь все разделы вам открыты.


УРА!!!! :rolleyes: Спасибо большое!!!! :flower:  Постараюсь оправдать оказаное доверие!!:smile:

----------


## Zажигалка

Марина , здравствуйте! У меня та же проблема: не открываются разделы. Что-то  у меня не так? 30 сообщений у меня есть, но я еще не нахожусь в форуме 30 дней ( зарегистрировалась 4.09.2010)

----------


## Светославна

Здравствуйте,подскажите в какой промежуток нужно писать.потому что я в обед отправила одно и вечером одно письмо.и почему то оно считается как одно.не пойму.как правильно нужно писать,что бы набрать 35 сообщений

----------


## Mazaykina

> .не пойму.как правильно нужно писать,что бы набрать 35 сообщений


Неужели вы не понимаете, что пустой набор сообщений не поможет влиться в форумский ДОМ? Правильно писать??? Разве кто-то говорит о правилах? Для новичка, пришедшего впервые уже открытых разделов и тем столько, что можно месяц только читать, вникать и высказывать свое мнение.

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
*Zажигалка*,
 Лена, я просмотрела ваши сообщения. Спасибо за активное вливание в форум! Творческие и позитивные люди всегда интересны. Разделы открываю. Очень надеюсь, что вы продолжите активно вливаться в нашу безумную семейку.:biggrin:.  :Aga:

----------


## Zажигалка

> Zажигалка,
> Лена, я просмотрела ваши сообщения. Спасибо за активное вливание в форум! Творческие и позитивные люди всегда интересны. Разделы открываю. Очень надеюсь, что вы продолжите активно вливаться в нашу безумную семейку..


Марина, никак не получается войти в эти разделы. Гриф Личное на них сохраняется.
Страницу я пробовала обновлять ( с помощью кл. F5 как тут писали)  - все равно не открываются!

*Добавлено через 7 часов 24 минуты*
Мариночка спасибо!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: Все получилось открыть! :smile:

----------


## Светославна

я просто написала 2 сообщения а она считается как одно,так вот это я и не поняла.позже поняла.что в день нужно одно сообщение.можно просто доступно написать.я всё прекрасно понимаю:smile:

----------


## PAN

> позже поняла.что в день нужно одно сообщение.


:eek:...

Да хоть мульЁн, тока думай где и зачем...:biggrin:

----------


## overload

*Светославна*,
 Просто если сообщения написаны одно за другим в течении, по-моему, получаса - они автоматически объединяются в одно.

----------


## Лев

> я всё прекрасно понимаю


Это возникнет через многолетний опыт:smile: :Aga:

----------


## lodi

Уважаемые админы,не могу попасть в раздел хореографов,не посредственно в танцевальный зал,,пишет про какой то аккаунт.Что мне делать,раньше постоянно пользовалась этим разделом.

----------


## steve.dog

> пишет про какой то аккаунт


Почитайте тему, все ответы здесь уже есть.

----------


## журавлик

Уважаемый администратор. Обращаюсь к вам второй раз. Я новичок в интернете. А теперь чувствую себя вообще бездарем. Написала на форум ведущих просьбу помочь в организации свадебного вечера, но все не так: то сформулировала не так,то еще что-то. теперь вообще не знаю стоит ли писать и чувствовать в очередной раз себя дурой. Раньше я могла зайти в детский раздел и найти столько интересного для работы. Теперь попросили провести свадебный вечер первый раз в жизни, а я не могу зайти к вам в раздел "Организация свадеб". У вас свегда столько интересного! И не случайно, все творчески работающие люди. Как мне быть?

----------


## steve.dog

Те же геологи, но немножко в другом амплуа...
*журавлик*,
 Вы не пытались быть взаимовыгодными для остальных участников форума? Здесь по другому и быть не может.  :flower:

----------


## Умилена

здравствуйте.хочу выложить праздник в разделе для музыкальных руководителей праздники и не пускают меня в этот раздел.пишут что мой аккаунт имеет прорблемы.Помогите.хочется своим поделиться и почитать что люди предлагают.спасибо

----------


## Lotos Kay

Здравствуйте! Уже несколько дней проблемы со входом на форум: только захожу, сразу выбрасывает с форума на страницу, как будто интернет ее найти не может. Если вошла и хочу отправить свое сообщение - пишет, извините, сервер перегружен, попробуйте позже. Через время снова вхожу - та же история.  Это длится уже долго.

----------


## Лев

> пишет, извините, сервер перегружен


Ты не одна такая - мощности сервера не хватает. Терпи...

----------


## tlymka

Марина, добрый вечер! Подскажите, возможно нынешний свой ник поменять на такой - *tlymka*. :Aga:  
Спасибо:smile:

----------


## Mazaykina

*tlymka*,
 Никаких проблем.

----------


## журавлик

да мне просто и поделиться-то пока нечем. Я только начинаю. А так как работаю в школе, то даже не знаю что могу предложить

----------


## Mazaykina

> да мне просто и поделиться-то пока нечем.


Никто не говорит о том, чтобы выкладывать какой-то материал. Рассказать о себе, своей работе, трудностях и успехах - вот что называется общением.

*Добавлено через 12 минут*



> Как мне быть?


Для начала зайти в темку, где вы задавали вопрос- там Элен вам дала дельный совет. А второе- просто читайте кто, что спрашивает и отвечает. Уверена, найдете ответы и для себя.

----------


## Mazaykina

*Умилена*,
 Почитайте темы форума, там все сказано. Раздел откроется тогда. когда вы пройдете испытательный срок. Несмортя на долгое присутствие на форуме, вы его еще не прошли.

----------


## zavolga

возможно ли поменять свой  ник на zavolga?

----------


## Умилена

ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ МАРИНА.Я ДАВНО НА ВАШЕМ ФОРУМЕ.НУ НЕ ПОЛУЧАЛОСЬ НАПИСАТЬ МНОГО ,ТО ОДНО.ТО ДРУГОЕ И СЕЙЧАС КОГДА ТАК ХОЧЕТСЯ ПОСИДЕТЬ  НА ФОРУМЕ НЕТ ДОСТУПА КО МНОГИМ СТРАНИЦАМ.я ДЕЛИЛАСЬ И ИГРАМИ И ТАНЦАМИ И ВХОДОМ ДЕТЕЙ НА ПРАЗДНИК.ХОЧЕТСЯ ПОДЕЛИТЬСЯ СВОИМИ ИНТЕРЕСНЫМИ СЦЕНАРИЯМИ .А НИКАК.оТКРОЙТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА ДОСТУП.БУДУ ИСПРАВЛЯТЬСЯ И ЧАЩЕ СКИДЫВАТЬ СВОИ СООБЩЕНИЯ.Я НА САМОМ ДЕЛЕ ХОТЕЛА СЕЙЧАС НАПИСАТЬ НЕСКОЛЬКО СВОИХ СЦЕНАРИЕВ К ОСЕННЕМУ ПРАЗДНИКУ.А КУДА ИХ ПИСАТЬ ЕСЛИ ЗАКРЫТ ДОСТУП К ПРАЗДНИКАМ.оТКЛИКНИТЕСЬ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА НА МОЮ ПРОСЬБУ.

----------


## 11roland13

Здравствуйте! Подскажите пожалуйста, как изменить свои личные данные? Дело в том, что изначально на сайте зарегистрировался мой папа, так же как и я культработник, при этом указал дату СВОЕГО рождения- 1.05.55; я совсем недавно от него узнала о вас, чему была невероятно рада. Заполнила анкету "под себя", установила аватар, но никак не могу сменить дату рождения на 20.09.80. Помогите, пожалуйста, чувствую себя не в своей тарелке!!!

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
И ещё 1 маааааааленькая просьба... я новичок не только на форуме, но и вообще в интернете, обычно пишу сценарии сама, на заказ, по старинке в рукописной форме. Как правильно загружать текстовый и музыкальный материал? На форуме сплошные ссылки на файлообменники или на мейл, а я там не зарегистрирована, есть лишь ящик в Яндексе и на Одноклассниках, но оттуда лишь отправляется информация, а не архивируется. На вашем форуме мне отказывают в доступе, т.к. не вышел испытательный срок. Я так понимаю, чтобы что-либо получить, надо самой поделиться. Я и сама бы рада, но КАК???

----------


## V.Kostrov

*11roland13*,
 Дату рождения поправил. А вот на счет вопроса загрузки материала и еще некоторых изменениях и дополнениях, можно почитать *ТУТ*. Да и вообще, полистайте форум, на многие вопросы найдете ответы.

----------


## Mazaykina

*Умилена*,
*11roland13*,
Девочки, отвечаю сразу обеим. Никто не просит сразу делиться своим материалом, поверьте, здесь на форуме его столько, что за всю жизнь не проведешь. Просто начните общаться в свободных темах. И тогда вы не заметите, как откроются все разделы.

----------


## РОМАШКА77

Доброе утро! Уважаемый администратор, помогите! Не могу создать сообщение в своей теме: 

РОМАШКА77, вы не имеете прав для доступа к этой странице. Это может быть вызвано несколькими причинами:
   1. Ваш аккаунт имеет недостаточно прав для доступа к этой странице. Вы пытаетесь редактировать чьё-то сообщение, использовать административные полномочия или прочие опции ограниченного доступа?
   2. Вы пытаетесь написать сообщение, но ваш аккаунт отключён администрацией или ожидает активации.

Вот тема: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...02#post2838102 
Благодарю...Юля

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> В поле редактора сообщений, я добавил еще одну иконку  "Загрузить файл в интернет"


Владимир, а нельзя ли эту конопочку :smile: воткнуть в редактор личных сообщений!?? :rolleyes: .. чтоб уж не скакать по страничкам... Заранее благодарю!

----------


## Galina NWKZ

*Сегодня день INTERNET*



*Мариночка, прими мои поздравления с праздником! 
Благодаря интернету я нашла вас:biggrin:
Низкий поклон всей команде форума in-ku! 
Очень рада, что зашла сюда однажды, теперь это мой дом.
Мне здесь хорошо
Спасибо вам огромное за всё! 
Успеха и процветания нашему дому!*

----------


## Mazaykina

> Сегодня день INTERNET


Галочка, СПАСИБО огромное!!!

----------


## zavolga

Уважаемая Марина!
Повторно обращаюсь к вам с просьбой сменить нынешний ник на *zavolga*.
заранее благодарна, Ольга Заволокина.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Повторно обращаюсь к вам с просьбой


Извините, Ольга, видимо проскочила вашу просьбу.

----------


## alenka2005

Здравствуйте! Подскажите пожалуйста, когда для меня откроются закрытые разделы? Число моих сообщений уже перевалило за 30, да и на форуме я уже почти 3 месяца. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## mriy14

Здравствуйте *Mazaykina* . Скажите пожалуйста почему я не могу зайти в музыкальный материал и в Метод. кабинет и библиотека хореографа?

----------


## santillafish

Здравствуйте,скажите ,пожалуйста,что это значит?Это слчается,когда я хочу перейти в некоторые разделы форума

santillafish, вы не имеете прав для доступа к этой странице. Это может быть вызвано несколькими причинами:

   1. Ваш аккаунт имеет недостаточно прав для доступа к этой странице. Вы пытаетесь редактировать чьё-то сообщение, использовать административные полномочия или прочие опции ограниченного доступа?
   2. Вы пытаетесь написать сообщение, но ваш аккаунт отключён администрацией или ожидает активации.

----------


## savel

Подскажите, я вставила свое фото, на моем профиле его видно, а на форуме нет.Как его выставить в форум?

----------


## PAN

> Подскажите, я вставила свое фото, на моем профиле его видно, а на форуме нет.Как его выставить в форум?


Вы выставили его именно в профиль...
ДЛя того, чтобы ваше фото публиковалось в виде аватара на каждом сообщении - Вновь войдите в личный кабинет, слева в разделе "Настройки и параметры" есть строка - "Изменить аватар"... Вам тута... :Aga:

----------


## savel

СПАСИБО.БУДУ ПРОБОВАТЬ.

----------


## Lotos Kay

У меня 2 вопроса:
1) я не могу вставить никакое свое фото в профайл. Размеры и пиксели я соблюдаю, пробовала вводить  ссылку фото с радикала - все время пишет, то некорректная ссылка, то невозможно вставить фото, если вставляю со своего компьютера.

2) могу ли я как-то сделать больше шрифт надписей форума или изменить цвет фона форума и надписей - так ослепнуть можно, очень мелкие темные буквы заголовков на темном фоне форума ( это то, что не понравилось в новом дизайне) 

Спасибо!

----------


## solist64

Уважаемый(ая) solist64,

Lotos Kay только что ответил в теме, на которую вы подписались, - Админу - в разделе Поддержка форума Форум сайта in-ku.com.

Эта тема расположена по адресу:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...5&goto=newpost

Уведомления на ящик идут в таком вот виде. Это временно?

Здесь нормально отображаются,а у меня непонятными значками, причем только с нашего форума,  значит проблемы с моим ящиком? Прошу прощения за беспокойство! Спасибо за "новый" ФОРУМ!!!

----------


## V.Kostrov

*Lotos-Kay*



> я не могу вставить никакое свое фото в профайл.


Пришлите мне на vkostrov@mail.ru новый аватар и я вставлю.



> это то, что не понравилось в новом дизайне


На сегодня, это не окончательный вариант оформления. Постепенно будут меняться кое- какие надписи, шрифты, цвет шрифтов.

----------


## V.Kostrov

*solist64*
Сергей, да, действительно, подобная абракадабра имеет место быть. Более того, подобная абракадабра встречается при "Ответить с цитированием". Вернее, это происходит при однократном нажатии. А если перейти в этом редакторе в расширенный режим, то вставка цитаты отображается нормально. Да, вылазят косячки. Постепенно все наладится. Терпение!!! Более того, спасибо за выявление подобных косячков. Это поможет быстрее с ними справится.

----------


## Lotos Kay

спасибо за ответ на мой вопрос! *V.Kostrov*, фото отправлено.

----------


## V.Kostrov

> спасибо за ответ на мой вопрос! *V.Kostrov*, фото отправлено.


Аватар заменен. С новым личиком вас!!! :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Lotos Kay

Ой-ой, а я не хотела изменять Аватар. Я в письме указала, что хочу личико только  на страницу профайла. Аватар хочу старый. :)
Еще раз спасибо за помощь!

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Ой-ой, а я не хотела изменять Аватар. Я в письме указала, что хочу личико только  на страницу профайла. Аватар хочу старый. :)
> Еще раз спасибо за помощь!


Очень извиняюсь, не правильно понял просьбу. Что бы все исправить, прошу прислать так же на почту старый аватар, а фото в профиль можно и чуть больших размеров.

----------


## Lotos Kay

Yes, Sir! Сделано, спасибо!

----------


## Rictoo

I have fixed the problem. @webadmin it was due to vBulletin not updating the e-mail message cache.
У меня есть проблема решена. @WebAdmin это было связано с Справка не обновляется кэш сообщения электронной почты.

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

добрый день... Подскажите мне пожалуйста что нужно сделать, чтобы на почту рассылка тем приходила в читаемом варианте))) После смены форума приходят одни цифры и ероглифы....) Спасибо

----------


## V.Kostrov

> добрый день... Подскажите мне пожалуйста что нужно сделать, чтобы на почту рассылка тем приходила в читаемом варианте))) После смены форума приходят одни цифры и ероглифы....) Спасибо


Пока ни чего. Это будет исправляться!!! Просто надо подождать!!!

----------


## V.Kostrov

Дорогие друзья!!!
Многие пользователи не могут зайти на форум. Если это проблема связана с настройками браузера, через которы вы заходите, то возможно вам поможет следующий совет:
Если вы пользуетесь браузером Google Chrome, то возможно вам поможет выполнение следующих действий: Войдите в настройки (справа вверху гаечный ключ), выбрать пункт "Параметры", дальше в закладку "Расширенные" и снять крестик "Использовать упреждающее чтение DNS для ускорения загрузки страниц".
Для других браузеров, вариант решения в процессе поиска.

----------


## Инна Р.

Вот заглянула на Творческие кухни, нашла свой кухонный закуток и  что увидела? Почему то мой блог называется " У Ёжика " ... Подпишите пожалуйста буковку Ё...

----------


## annuschka

Дорогие админы! Знаю что у вас много работы сейчас с оформлением нашего форума, тем не менее прошу вас закрыть тему в разделе ведущих "Документы для мероприятий" и открыть продолжение этой темы, т.к она уже слишком "разрослась" и там трудно найти что либо. Это не только моя просьба, но и многих других форумчан. Спасибо за понимание!

----------


## КатюфФфка 0506

Помогите попасть на форум.
В опере всё открывается.А в мазиле пишут что неправильно набран пароль или Ник.
Хотя набираю одно и то же. Всё равно пишет что не авторизована. Но комп лучше работает в мазиле. Что делать?
С уважением Ольга.

----------


## КатюфФфка 0506

Помогите попасть на форум.
В опере всё открывается.А в мазиле пишут что неправильно набран пароль или Ник.
Хотя набираю одно и то же. Всё равно пишет что не авторизована. Но комп лучше работает в мазиле. Что делать?
С уважением Ольга.

Извините всё получилось. Мучилась час.

----------


## журавлик

дравствуйте, Павел! Ну во-первых, я совсем не безликая. У меня даже имя есть - Елена, ну, а во-вторых, я просто элементарно не могу и не знаю как освоить форум. Попала случайно, когда искала что-то для школьного праздника. Я не профессиональная тамада и занимаюсь этим очень редко. Компьтерными технологиями владею слабо. Это вообще первая моя попытка общения в интернете.Поэтому, если поможете, буду просто рада. Я элементарно даже фото не знаю как отправить. Стыдно, конечно, но что поделать. И, в-третьих, чтобы чем-то делиться, надо чтобы что-то было. А этого пока нет. Сами представьте, если я 3-5 раз в селе проведу чей-то день рождения и то "Спасибо" форуму, то что я могу предложить. Вот такая у меня беда. Так что простите за мое постоянное "ДАЙ!" Вот видите я даже не знала как ответить на личное сообщение. Ужас!

----------


## PAN

Поправимо...)))

----------


## nanewich

Заметил такую особенность.
Если у пользователя ник набираеться русскими буквами, то отправить личное сообщение ему невозможно. Пишет пользователь не найден. Заметил на пользователе Крымчанка, но решил что она ещё не входила на форум. Сегодня не смог отправить Ингуша, на форуме была 16.10 и проверял на Орбит. Результат один пользователи не найдены.

----------


## Курица

Здравствуйте!
У меня такая проблема -не писала, не хотела отвлекать от глобальных работ-думала, еще у кого-нибудь будет подобное, но вижу-никто об этом не сообщает, так что...
Суть проблемы-наверху показывают, что личных сообщений столько-то, а кликаешь на них, чтоб войти и посмотреть, ВЫКИДЫВАЕТ "наф*к"!*Вообще вышвыривает с форума*. И пишет-Ошибка!!!!
АбЫднА, да?!
Может-временное явление?
но судя по сообщениям, люди-то как-то через личку общаются.
У меня-Опера. Может, дело в ней?
Или что-нить просто надо сделать, и....всё будет, как было?

----------


## PAN

Опера  не причина...

----------


## luna

Здравствуйте.У меня на форуме проблема с сообщениями.Я их вижу нормально,а остальные прочитать не могут  -крокозябры.При отправке нажимала клавишу Отправить Быстрый ответ.Последние мои сообщения в теме-Отчёты о проведённых праздниках-3 пост№642 и в Свадьбе-Подвязка жениха

----------


## Ольга-63

Почему многим из нас сообщения Оли Луны в разных темах видятся в виде кракозябров, хотя сама она видит их нормально?

----------


## sokolixa

> Почему многим из нас сообщения Оли Луны в разных темах видятся в виде кракозябров, хотя сама она видит их нормально?


Да-да , - подтверждаю :Aga: , у меня тоже вместо Олиных сообщений - китайская грамота...

----------


## luna

Прошу помогите,мои посты  последние два дня никто кроме меня прочитать не может

----------


## zavadila

V.Kostrov
,Владимир, у меня вот какая проблема: как только я хочу зайти в тему,то  появляется вот что:

Zavadila, вы не имеете прав для доступа к этой странице. Это может быть вызвано несколькими причинами:

Ваш аккаунт имеет недостаточно прав для доступа к этой странице. Вы пытаетесь редактировать чьё-то сообщение, использовать административные полномочия или прочие опции ограниченного доступа?
Вы пытаетесь написать сообщение, но ваш аккаунт отключён администрацией или ожидает активации.
 Помогите, пожалуйста.

----------


## avelesik

Здравствуйте, уважаемые админы! Помогите поменять ник "rdarda" на "авелесиК". Большое спасибо!

----------


## skomorox

> Заметил такую особенность.
> Если у пользователя ник набираеться русскими буквами, то отправить личное сообщение ему невозможно. Пишет пользователь не найден. Заметил на пользователе Крымчанка, но решил что она ещё не входила на форум. Сегодня не смог отправить Ингуша, на форуме была 16.10 и проверял на Орбит. Результат один пользователи не найдены.


Абсолютно такая же истроия. Вот, сегодня пыталась послать личное сообщение Тане Курице, а ком мне пишет, что такой чел не найден и ничего не отправляет. А все ники латинскими буквами, он находит и отправляет без проблем. Что делать?  :Vah: 

Щаз проверила - и Ёжику в личку ничего не отправляется?
Как быть? :Tu:  :Tu:  :Tu:  :Tu:  :Tu:  :Jopa:

----------


## Mazaykina

Девочки, у меня тоже нет вообще лички. Так что все письма которые мне пишут- я прочесть не могу! На счет русских ников, спасибо большое! Все это будет решаться на выходных.

----------


## anxelika

Здравствуйте уважаемые администраторы.У вас замечательный сайт,жаль у меня нет возможности часто его посещать.Регистрировалась я здесь для обмена минусовками(даже сама отправила,научилась!!!)с пользованием интернета пока туговато... Еще я читала о тематических праздниках....Сейчас я этого сделать не могу....найти не могу,где это....а может права у меня нет....а что нужно сделать?Часто в интернет заходить не могу.Ответте пожалуйста на адрес(если это возможно)  angelsilakova@mail.ru  Спасибо.

----------


## Lotos Kay

и что делать, когда заходишь на форум, а тут все написано вот такими иероглифами:
Здравствуйте уважаемые администраторы.У вас замечательный сайт,жаль у меня нет возможности часто его посещать.Регистрировалась 

Надеюсь на скорую помощь. Спасибо!

----------


## uljbka

а у меня пропала тема прошу ищу ,помогите(точно не помню),вчера хотела ответить в тои теме и нажала на что-то ,и она у меня исчезла,хотя я на нее была подписана, а сеичас сколько не ищу,вобще ни какими путями не наиду

----------


## Славина

Светлана и у меня такая же проблема, это наверное опять неполадки, ещё вечером что-то случилось, подождем, раз это общая проблема значит скоро её устранят  :Aga:  Имеем терпение. Форум пока в разработке.

----------


## uljbka

Кстати Ира тебе хотела и ответить, а не у меня однои тогда ладно а то я перепугалась,"терпение мать учения"будем ждать

----------


## Lotos Kay

Уважаемая Администрация, объясните, пожалуйста, это неполадки с форумом, что все темы 2-й день идут иероглифами или что?
 Спасибо за ответ!

----------


## T.BOROVIK

Уважаемые перестроители разделов, тем, состава тех или других тем и того, что разрушается админом или еще кем-то, когда меняется и нарушается уже привычное и по существу принадлежащее ТО или ИНОЕ именно определенному направлению разговоров, пусть и не всегда согласованных.

Мне совершенно не понятно, почему раздел, посвященный методике сольфеджио и в прямую касаемый деятельности ДМШ отделился настолько далеко, что и искать пришлось достаточно долго.
Почему?

Я с этим не согласна.

РАЗДЕЛ "МЕТОДИКА ПРЕПОДАВАНИЯ СОЛЬФЕДЖИО Т. БОРОВИК" считаю ненужным в таком варианте разъединения непонятного для меня и для тех, кто со мной работает в сравнени с  тем, что было до "этих границ", и поэтому требую ПОЛНОГО закрытия раздела.
Не нужно -- не нужно!
 Только писать об этом надо по-русски.
А не переставлять и не запихивать неизвестно куда, бездумно и малокомпетентно.

----------


## Mazaykina

> А не переставлять и не запихивать неизвестно куда, бездумно и малокомпетентно.


Таня, ваш раздел как был  так и остался! Он НИКУДА не перемещался, никуда не запихивался! В большом детском разделе идут сначала мелкие подразделы, которые НЕ ВЫРОСЛИ до самостоятельных разделов, затем отдельно по возрастанию идут все выросшие разделы, как и было РАНЬШЕ! Если вам, как руководителю раздела важнее быть не отдельной ячейкой форума, а частью Детского раздела, без проблем, я перенесла.

----------


## Lotos Kay

Скажите, пожалуйста, у меня  3-й день сайт открывается иероглифами, мне надо менять настройки каждый раз, когда хочу прочитать любую страницу. Писать сообщения - также надо перестраивать настройки при отправлении, редактировании, прочтении. Это проблема сайта или что?

----------


## Марина Дудник

Спасибо, за спасибки!!!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Aga:  :Oj:

----------


## uljbka

Марина,здраствуите,всетаки проблема с темои   * Доска объявлений(новая). Ищу- прошу-помоги,у меня остается,вчера ее нашла,она существует,но почему то она не отоброжается у меня в подписке в моем кабинете,как востановить подписку на нее,а то не удобно постоянно искать эту тему.Вчера там написала,думала автоматически после мого письма востановится,но нет,приходится ее искать.С уважением Светлана

----------


## uljbka

девчонки кто обьяснит что такое,открываю ваши уведомления там толко цифры,и написано откого,но прочитать не могу,
 Ваши уведомления: 
  3 Helpful Post Ratings

----------


## Kescha

> Скажите, пожалуйста, у меня  3-й день сайт открывается иероглифами, мне надо менять настройки каждый раз, когда хочу прочитать любую страницу. Писать сообщения - также надо перестраивать настройки при отправлении, редактировании, прочтении. Это проблема сайта или что?



у меня тоже такая же проблема-3 день не могу ничего прочесть. :Fz: 
говорила мне мама :" учи ,дочка,иностранные языки". :Aga: 
но если серьёзно мне посоветовали зайти через "MOZILLA FIREFOX     ".как видите я разговариваю с вами.
но это не выход, потому что все мои сайты остались на старом месте.
будем ждать ,что всё встанет на свои места.
кто не хочет ждать воспользуйтесъ моим примером.

----------


## Lotos Kay

"Дайте я вас всех расцалую" - вот так приятный сюрприз сегодня! Форум вижу не иероглифами, а могучим русским текстом.
*Спасибо большое, дорогие Программисты!*

----------


## Benya

Не могу разобраться, как редактировать профиль. Вкладка "кабинет" и "профиль" выбрасывают на главную страницу. Пользуюсь Хромом.

----------


## uljbka

Марина,все таки еще раз прошу помочь мне в темке чтоб она отображалась у меня в подписке,вот эта темка,не знаю что произошло что она у меня исчезла с подписки.Спасибо.


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...01#post3832201

----------


## solist64

Ссылка, приходяшая в уведомлении о новых сообщениях выводит не к тому сообщению, о котором уведомляют, а на первую страницу темы. так у всех? Я надеюсь - это временно? Не совсем удобно!

----------


## Dju

У меня не открывается тема "Ищу-прошу-помогите", то есть абсолютно белый лист.
Не открывается кабинет, вместо этого выбрасывает на список форумов. А утром открывался.
Почему-то не видно последних сообщений. То есть в списке форумов видно, что есть новое сообщение, когда и от кого,но при открытии их нет. В некоторых темах можно отыскать последнее сообщение где-нибудь выше, среди вчерашних. В некоторых они вообще не отображаются. 
Неудобно выходить на последнюю страницу темы. Открывается всегда первая. Если запросить последнюю сразу, еще в списке, нажав на стрелочку под именем написавшего, то открывается лишь единственное последнее сообщение....и все, от него никуда, только обратно.

----------


## Sidun

Здравствуйте. Я уже больше месяца назад зарегистрировалась, но на некоторые страницы не могу зайти. 
Появляется каждый раз сообщение:

Ваш аккаунт имеет недостаточно прав для доступа к этой странице. Вы пытаетесь редактировать чьё-то сообщение, использовать административные полномочия или прочие опции ограниченного доступа?
Вы пытаетесь написать сообщение, но ваш аккаунт отключён администрацией или ожидает активации. 

Помогите, пожалуйста!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
СПАСИБО

----------


## Benya

> Здравствуйте. Я уже больше месяца назад зарегистрировалась, но на некоторые страницы не могу зайти. 
> Появляется каждый раз сообщение:
> 
> Ваш аккаунт имеет недостаточно прав для доступа к этой странице. Вы пытаетесь редактировать чьё-то сообщение, использовать административные полномочия или прочие опции ограниченного доступа?
> Вы пытаетесь написать сообщение, но ваш аккаунт отключён администрацией или ожидает активации. 
> 
> Помогите, пожалуйста!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> СПАСИБО


Однако маловато у Вас постов, для полноценной работы на форуме. Дата регистрации решает далеко не все.

----------


## UMKA81

Здравствуйте ! Такая же проблема


> Ваш аккаунт имеет недостаточно прав для доступа к этой странице. Вы пытаетесь редактировать чьё-то сообщение, использовать административные полномочия или прочие опции ограниченного доступа?
> Вы пытаетесь написать сообщение, но ваш аккаунт отключён администрацией или ожидает активации.


,Хотя я выкладывала сценарии и песни в детском разделе.А ведь некоторое время назад могла заходить на все страницы.так нужна информация именно с вашего форума!Заранее СПАСИБО!!!!

----------


## Травка

Почему-то не могу зайти ни в кабинет, ни в профиль - выбрасывает на главную страницу. И не работает кнопка "вверх". Если это не только моя проблема, я потерплю, конечно.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Помогите, пожалуйста!!!!!!!!!!!


Вы можете помочь только сама себе. Общайтесь и не заметите, как пройдете испытательный срок.



> ,Хотя я выкладывала сценарии и песни в детском разделе


В двух постах, написаных вами я не увидела никаких сценариев. Но дело даже не в этом. Общаться - это не значит выкладывать что-то.

----------


## sokolixa

> Почему-то не могу зайти ни в кабинет, ни в профиль - выбрасывает на главную страницу.


Такая же история... :Tu: 




> И не работает кнопка "вверх".


Поначалу работала, а сейчас - нет... :Tu: 

Спасибо огромное за возможность вставлять цитаты и ники в сообщения, - замечательно! :Yahoo:

----------


## taurika

Здравствуйте! Кто мне поможет? Дело в том, что у меня возникли проблемы с форумом:
1. Я не могу читать и писать личные сообщения
2. Я не могу зайти в свой кабинет
3. Я не могу войти в опции форума
4. Я не могу войти в меню "Сообщества"
В личку не могу выйти никак! Ни из меню, ни из профиля. Постоянно вылазит вот такое сообщение: Fatal error: Unsupported operand types in /var/www/nginx-default/forum/includes/functions_user.php on line 255
Девочки, что мне делать? Личка-то ведь нужна!
У кого-нибудь еще есть такие проблемы? У меня Мазила.

В правах прописано следующее:
    *  Вы можете создавать новые темы
    * Вы можете отвечать в темах
    * Вы можете прикреплять вложения
    * Вы можете редактировать свои сообщения

    * BB коды Вкл.
    * Смайлы Вкл.
    * [IMG] код Вкл.
    * HTML код Выкл.

----------


## olgale

Мариночка,здравствуйте!Я-музрук в д\с с небольшим опытом работы,но ОЧЕНЬ хочется устроить детишкам яркий,незабываемый праздник Нового года.Если можно,пожалуйста,разрешите войти на страничку с Новогодними сценариями :Tender:

----------


## Евгения Варавина

Помогите, пожалуйста!У меня проблема! Администарация сайта пишет ,что мой аккаунт не имеет достаточных прав во все разделы вашего сайта!Что делать?

----------


## Mazaykina

> Помогите, пожалуйста!У меня проблема!


Женя, в этой ситуации только вы сами себе можете помочь. Общайтесь и все закрытые разделы откроются. А будете хотить геологом- ничего не увидите.

----------


## Lotos Kay

Здравствуйте! Подскажите, пожалуйста, возможно у меня неправильно выставлены настройки. Но когда я пишу свое сообщение , я *не вижу функции смайлов*, хотя галочку на то, чтобы их ставить и принимать, у меня выставлена. Нажимаю при ответе "Ответить в теме". А в личных сообщениях, у меня смайлы есть и работают.
Не смогла *выставить подпись  в профайле* и все так же не могу *выставить фото в профайле*, пишет, что не принимает. Формат и размер я выдерживаю.
Спасибо большое за ответ!

----------


## taurika

> Здравствуйте! Кто мне поможет? Дело в том, что у меня возникли проблемы с форумом:
> 1. Я не могу читать и писать личные сообщения
> 2. Я не могу зайти в свой кабинет
> 3. Я не могу войти в опции форума
> 4. Я не могу войти в меню "Сообщества"
> В личку не могу выйти никак! Ни из меню, ни из профиля. Постоянно вылазит вот такое сообщение: Fatal error: Unsupported operand types in /var/www/nginx-default/forum/includes/functions_user.php on line 255
> Девочки, что мне делать? Личка-то ведь нужна!
> У кого-нибудь еще есть такие проблемы? У меня Мазила.
> 
> ...


Еще раз прошу помощи!!! Что мне делать? Не могу войти в личные сообщения, вообще не открывается! Марина, ответьте пожалуйста!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Еще раз прошу помощи!!


Ооооййй. извини, я не видела этого сообщения. Ситуация один в один. как была у меня. Это могут восстановить только программисты. Я перешлю твою проблему Стасу. он обязательно на выходных все сделает!

----------


## ДЕЛЬФИНЧИК

Здравствуйте, обьясните, пожалуйста,  почему у меня нет доступа к сайтам? (может быть я что-то делала не так или вообще ничего не делала?)

----------


## Symeon

> или вообще ничего не делала?


 ... вот Вы себе сами уже и ответили

----------


## танюха1972

я ХОЧУ В ПРОФИЛЕ ВСТАВИТЬ ДРУГУЮ ФОТКУ,старую удалила,а новая не грузится,пишется -

*Невозможно сохранить изображение*
Хотя размер фотки соблюдаю.

----------


## zaza10662

Уважаемые админы!!! Не могу открыть странички, почему то у меня доступ к вам не возможен.(Ваш аккаунт имеет недостаточно прав для доступа к этой странице. Вы пытаетесь редактировать чьё-то сообщение, использовать административные полномочия или прочие опции ограниченного доступа? 
Вы пытаетесь написать сообщение, но ваш аккаунт отключён администрацией или ожидает активации. )
Но почему???я зарегистрированный посититель вашего"дома".

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> я ХОЧУ В ПРОФИЛЕ ВСТАВИТЬ ДРУГУЮ ФОТКУ,старую удалила,а новая не грузится,пишется -
> 
> *Невозможно сохранить изображение*
> Хотя размер фотки соблюдаю.


Аналогичная проблема после обновления форума, как только не сжимала, что только не делала -  безполезно. Так и без фотки в профиле. Хотя раньше была...

----------


## juliana

> Уважаемые админы!!! Не могу открыть странички, почему то у меня доступ к вам не возможен.(Ваш аккаунт имеет недостаточно прав для доступа к этой странице. Вы пытаетесь редактировать чьё-то сообщение, использовать административные полномочия или прочие опции ограниченного доступа? 
> Вы пытаетесь написать сообщение, но ваш аккаунт отключён администрацией или ожидает активации. )
> Но почему???я зарегистрированный посититель вашего"дома".


это ограничения для новичков...зайдите в раздел для новичков по моему...короче после того как у вас дудет 30 сообщений то вам будут доступны разделы которые сейчас закрыты.

----------


## juliana

> Женя, в этой ситуации только вы сами себе можете помочь. Общайтесь и все закрытые разделы откроются. А будете хотить геологом- ничего не увидите.


я вот начинающий специалист в своей профессии,(тренер-инструктор в ДОУ)какие были сценарии выложила, потом решила по нашей ветке(инструкторов) пообщаться..людей словами поблагодарить за их выложенные материалы...а с меня пару сообщений сняли..и сказали типа хорош не по делу писать...хотя раздел общения и знакомства...как то не правильно... :Blink: ...я же не флудила а с земляками пару сообщениям перекинулась..бу бубу :No2:   хихих завтра зайду а с меня опять сообщения сняли(удалили мои посты)тогда мне очень будет обидно :Grin:  :Vah:

----------


## Mazaykina

> зайду а с меня опять сообщения сняли(удалили мои посты)


Юлиана, но ведь ты ж не за сообщения здесь борешься. Поэтому нормально надо относиться к удалению. Форум очень большой, чтобы прочесть что-то важное, приходится несколько постов, а то и страниц пролистывать. Поэтому модераторы и следят за чистотой. Осмотрись внимательно, почитай. Кстати, не только 30 сообщений являются входом в закрытые разделы, но и время регистрации. Как раз месяц и дается, чтобы оглядеться и войти в активное общение.

----------


## NatalIg

Я по неосведомленности пыталась редактировать чужое сообщение. Теперь мне закрыт доступ в тему "танцы в детском саду". Как исправить положение? Большое спасибо за помощь.

----------


## Света82

Скажите пожалуйста, почему мне запрещен просмотр некоторых тем и приходит вот такое сообщение? 
Света82, вы не имеете прав для доступа к этой странице. Это может быть вызвано несколькими причинами:

1.Ваш аккаунт имеет недостаточно прав для доступа к этой странице. Вы пытаетесь редактировать чьё-то сообщение, использовать административные полномочия или прочие опции ограниченного доступа?
2.Вы пытаетесь написать сообщение, но ваш аккаунт отключён администрацией или ожидает активации.

----------


## Света82

Скажите пожалуйста, почему мне запрещен просмотр некоторых тем? и приходит такое сообщение?
Света82, вы не имеете прав для доступа к этой странице. Это может быть вызвано несколькими причинами:

1.Ваш аккаунт имеет недостаточно прав для доступа к этой странице. Вы пытаетесь редактировать чьё-то сообщение, использовать административные полномочия или прочие опции ограниченного доступа?
2.Вы пытаетесь написать сообщение, но ваш аккаунт отключён администрацией или ожидает активации.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Я по неосведомленности пыталась редактировать чужое сообщение. Теперь мне закрыт доступ в тему


Улыбнуло... Во-первых, никто не может редактировать ни чужие сообщения, просто нет такой кнопки, ни даже свои! (кроме, как первые полчаса).
Доступа вам нет, как и всем остальным, кто приходит сюда ЧИТАТЕЛЯМИ. Как только вы начнете общаться, так откроются закрытые разделы и темы. 




> Скажите пожалуйста, почему мне запрещен просмотр некоторых тем и приходит вот такое сообщение?


причина та же

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

Марин, СОС, у меня не открывается тема НОвый год, вернее только 1 страница, потом меня все время, куда бы не нажала выкидывает только на 1 страницу, как мне быть? очень очень нужно туда попасть.... (кстати в беседку так же не могу попасть уже давно, но не стала жаловаться, все равно пока некогда, а вот НГ актуален)

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> НОвый год, вернее только 1 страница


У меня так же с Новым годом и беседкой. Я уже в темах этих говорила модераторам, но, видимо, не заметили. Мне кажется, очень перегружены темы и надо открывать новые.

----------


## Mazaykina

> у меня не открывается тема НОвый год, вернее только 1 страница, потом меня все время, куда бы не нажала выкидывает только на 1 страницу, как мне быть?





> У меня так же с Новым годом и беседкой


Девочки, скорее всего это связано с количеством сообщений в теме, установленных в ваших кабинетах. Заходите в *Кабинет*, далее *Моя учётная запись*, там находите *Основные настройки* и в графе *Число сообщений на странице:* 				 				ставите цифру *40*. Долго объяснять причину вылета из темы, но в 90% эти дейстия исправят ситуацию.

----------


## taurika

> Ооооййй. извини, я не видела этого сообщения. Ситуация один в один. как была у меня. Это могут восстановить только программисты. Я перешлю твою проблему Стасу. он обязательно на выходных все сделает!


Здравствуйте! Марина, вот уже и выходные прошли, но проблема осталась. Так и не могу попасть в свой кабинет, не могу просмотреть сообщения, а их там уже 4 непрочитанных! и кто-то на меня наверное обижается, да и мне интересно, что же там? Как-нибудь можно мне помочь? :Swoon2:

----------


## Юлька62

Скажите,пожалуйста,-я только что зарегистрировалась .Для меня пока нет входа в разделы,где нужен испытательный срок-это ясно.Ну а почемуже нет входа в разделы для зарегистрированных пользователей?

----------


## SOSED

> Скажите,пожалуйста,-я только что зарегистрировалась .Для меня пока нет входа в разделы,где нужен испытательный срок-это ясно.Ну а почемуже нет входа в разделы для зарегистрированных пользователей?


Уточнить в какие именно можете?
Ссылки на темы, пожалуйста.

----------


## Мармар

Прошу Вас разьяснить почему когда я наважу курсор на Ммармар у меня высвечивается текст: Мармар вне форума, Это как понять?

----------


## Лена МузРук

не могу  войти ни на один сайт, всегда пишеться это??? помогите??
Лена МузРук, вы не имеете прав для доступа к этой странице. Это может быть вызвано несколькими причинами:
Ваш аккаунт имеет недостаточно прав для доступа к этой странице. Вы пытаетесь редактировать чьё-то сообщение, использовать административные полномочия или прочие опции ограниченного доступа?
Вы пытаетесь написать сообщение, но ваш аккаунт отключён администрацией или ожидает активации.

----------


## PAN

> Прошу Вас разьяснить почему когда я наважу курсор на Ммармар у меня высвечивается текст: Мармар вне форума, Это как понять?


Не переживайте... Такой глюк есть только в одном случае - если наводите курсор на имя пользователя на полотне главной страницы... Там всех пишет вне форума, не только вас...





> не могу  войти ни на один сайт, всегда пишеться это??? помогите??


Ну, во первых, не на сайт, а в раздел форума, во вторых - не во все разделы, а только в "закрытые", т.е. менее половины от всех разделов... В третьих - почему так происходит... Тут все просто... Вы новичек, пытающийся войти в разделы для "проверенных временем и делами... :Grin: " пользователей...
Т.е. требуется, чтобы у пользователя было более месяца на форуме и более 30 сообщений... Вы на форуме уже достаточно давно, но практически не общались... В том и причина...
И самое главное - ЧТО ДЕЛАТЬ???  Все просто... 1. Побольше читать форум, тогда не будете задавать вопросов с очевидными ответами... 2. Побольше общаться на форуме, в открытой его части - тогда откроются и закрытые разделы...
Удачи...

----------


## Катя-Катерина

Здравствуйте! Зовут меня Екатерина, зарегистрировалась уже давно и даже дождалась, что меня уже выгнали с очень нужного для меня форума "Очумелые ручки". Выгнали меня, я так понимаю, за мое молчание и нахальное пользование этим форумом. Но очень хочется оправдаться: я молчала потому, что совершенно не умею пользоваться компьютером, как ни стыдно в этом признаться. Очень прошу: восстановите меня, пожалуйста, и помогите общаться с вами. Я пишу прозу, немного сценарии, работаю с детьми и занимаюсь аэродизайном ( только начала), мне необходим ваш форум для работы. Заранее благодарю вас.

----------


## PAN

> Очень прошу: восстановите меня, пожалуйста, и помогите общаться с вами. Я пишу прозу, немного сценарии, работаю с детьми и занимаюсь аэродизайном ( только начала), мне необходим ваш форум для работы.


Так в чем же дело??? Общайтесь, порадуйте нас своей прозой в разделе *Проза*, поделитесь сценариями в тематических разделах, поговорите с такими же как вы "совершенно не умеющими" в темах для новичков - там и научитесь... А потом случиться чудо.. Всего 30 сообщений - и двери в Очумелые ручки откроются... :Yes4: 
И ещё... Вас никто не выгонял, вам закрыли доступ, как и всем остальным "молчунам"... Разница есть???... :Grin:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Здравствуйте.У меня на форуме проблема с сообщениями.


Случайно заглянула в раздел, увидела Олино сообщение.. но я вижу их нормально. Хотя. думаю. что проблема уже давно решена.  :Grin: 



> зарегистрировалась уже давно и даже дождалась, что меня уже выгнали с очень нужного для меня форума


Никто никого не выгоняет, раздел был закрыт от читателей.  :Yes4: 



> Очень прошу: восстановите меня, пожалуйста, и помогите общаться с вами.


Катюша, только вы сами себе можете помочь. Начните общаться, у нас много открытых разделов, где можно себя показать и представиться\- и поэтический раздел, и очень большой детский и т.д. Вы ж смогли написать первое сообщение, значит все у вас получится!

----------


## viki

Здравствуйте, уважаемые админы! Не могу поменять аватар,сколько не пыталась....выдает какую-то ошибку.

----------


## SOSED

> Здравствуйте, уважаемые админы! Не могу поменять аватар,сколько не пыталась....выдает какую-то ошибку.


Может Вы слишком большой аватар пытаетесь загрузить? Т.е. больше чем это: *Предупреждение: максимальный размер 150 на 300 пикселей или 25.0 Кб.*
А может в каком-то экзотическом формате, который просто не распознается форумом?
Загрузите изображение например на Радикал и сбросьте мне в личку ссылку. Попробую разобраться.

----------


## viki

Александр,спасибо большое за совет! Фотка наверное действительно была слишком большой.....прогнала через  Format Factory  и все получилось.

----------


## Mazaykina

> прогнала через Format Factory и все получилось.


замечательный аватарчик!!!  :Ok:

----------


## Надя Максимишин

Допоможіть будьласка,я тіль що зареєструвалася, але неможу зайти на деякі розділи.Пише що в мене акаунт виключений

----------


## Надя Максимишин

Підкажіть будьласка,як підписатись до тем.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Підкажіть будьласка,як підписатись до тем.


Вверху каждой темы внутри есть кнопка Опции темы, заходишь - там находишь Подписаться на тему. и все. :Aga:

----------


## Mazaykina

> але неможу зайти на деякі розділи.Пише що в мене акаунт виключений


да, у вас еще нет доступа во все разделы. Как только будет пройден испытательный срок, так сразу откроются все разделы. Я об этом писала в личном сообщении.

----------


## Мармар

Пршу помощи, давно нет у меня спасибок.

----------


## PAN

> Пршу помощи, давно нет у меня спасибок.


Ну на, лови... :Grin:

----------


## Мармар

> Ну на, лови...


это как понимать???

----------


## Светлана67

Подскажите, пожалуйста, что такое пост и как им пользоваться или где об этом можно прочитать?

----------


## PAN

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, что такое пост


Пост - это по-русски означает СООБЩЕНИЕ...т.е. ваше сообщение, опубликованное выше - и есть ПОСТ...
Как пользоваться - решайте сами...)))

----------


## Symeon

> Пршу помощи, давно нет у меня спасибок.


Ну и еще ловите!

----------


## PAN

> это как понимать???





> давно нет у меня спасибок.


Давно не было - добрые люди откликнулись, поставили по спасибке... :Grin: 


*Мармар*, для того, чтобы получить ответ, необходимо точно сформулировать вопрос...

----------


## aichka

Милые реконструкторы и волшебники, повелители инета и реформаторы форума! У меня почему-то не работает раздел "Кабинет". При нажатии  на эту надпись- выходит общее меню Форума. В кабинет я могу попасть, только просматривая уведомления о спасибках. При попытке изменить данные профиля, мне пишется благодарность за то, что внесла изменения в профиль, но перемен не происходит. Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, что делать?

----------


## PAN

> Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, что делать?


Стучаться в личку к админу Кострову, у которого, к огромному сожалению, сейчас завал и недостаток времени, а потому здесь просто может не увидеть...

----------


## Лариса Антонова

ИЗВИНИТЕ МЕНЯ, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, Я НЕ ПОНИМАЮ, КОГДА ОТКРЫВАЮТСЯ ЗАКРЫТЫЕ ТЕМЫ: 
"МЕТОДИЧЕСКИЙ КАБИНЕТ" и ДРУГИЕ? 
Я ПОСЛАЛА  45 СООБЩЕНИЙ! НА ФОРУМЕ С ОКТЯБРЯ  2010 ГОДА, НО ДО ЭТОГО БЫЛА НА ФОРУМЕ 8 МЕСЯЦЕВ ТОЛЬКО ПОД ИМЕНЕМ АНТОНОВА ЛАРИСА, СМЕНИЛА КОМПЬЮТЕР И ПОМЕНЯЛА ИМЯ. КОГДА ЖЕ БУДУТ ОТКРЫТЫ ЗАКРЫТЫЕ ТЕМЫ?

----------


## PAN

> ДО ЭТОГО БЫЛА НА ФОРУМЕ 8 МЕСЯЦЕВ ТОЛЬКО ПОД ИМЕНЕМ АНТОНОВА ЛАРИСА, СМЕНИЛА КОМПЬЮТЕР И ПОМЕНЯЛА ИМЯ.


Можете обратиться к админу, и вам объединят эти ники, в т.ч. объединят сообщения и "стаж"...
А пока, кроме 30 сообщений, нужно еще и 30 дней на форуме, а у вас срок истечет 08.12.2010, в 24-00...

----------


## Лариса Антонова

БЛАГОДАРЮ ВАС, УВАЖАЕМЫЙ PAN ЗА ПОМОЩЬ! ПОПЫТАЮСЬ ОБРАТИТЬСЯ К АДМИНИСТРАТОРУ, ТОЛЬКО НЕ ЗНАЮ, КАК!

----------


## Лариса Антонова

УВАЖАЕМЫЙ АДМИНИСТРАТОР!  
С ОКТЯБРЯ  2009 ГОДА ПО МАЙ 2010 ГОДА Я БЫЛА НА ФОРУМЕ И ПОСЫЛАЛА СООБЩЕНИЯ ПО ИМЕНЕМ ЛАРИСА АНТОНОВА. ТЕПЕРЬ Я СМЕНИЛА КОМПЬЮТЕР И, СООТВЕТСТВЕННО, ИМЯ.  НЕЛЬЗЯ ЛИ ОБЪЕДИНИТЬ МОЙ ПРЕДЫДУЩИЙ СРОК ПРЕБЫВАНИЯ НА ФОРУМЕ И ПРЕДЫДУЩИЕ СООБЩЕНИЯ С ТЕПЕРЕШНИМ ИМЕНЕМ И СООБЩЕНИЯМИ, ЗАРАНЕЕ БЛАГОДАРНА!

----------


## Mazaykina

*Лариса Антонова*,
Все сделано.
Желаю активного общения!

----------


## танюха1972

> Милые реконструкторы и волшебники, повелители инета и реформаторы форума! У меня почему-то не работает раздел "Кабинет". При нажатии  на эту надпись- выходит общее меню Форума. В кабинет я могу попасть, только просматривая уведомления о спасибках. При попытке изменить данные профиля, мне пишется благодарность за то, что внесла изменения в профиль, но перемен не происходит. Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, что делать?


У меня тоже самое,когда входила через оперу.Зашла через "Internet Explorer" и всё открылось.Теперь наоборот,кабинет стал открываться,а личные сообщения НЕТ!!!

----------


## иришкамузыкант

подскажите кто-нибудь!!!!!!!! Сколько будет длиться испытательный срок в разделе все для музыкальных руководителей....очень хочется пообщаться и поделиться!!! спасибо заранее

----------


## PAN

> Сколько будет длиться испытательный срок в разделе все для музыкальных руководителей...


30 дней с момента регистрации и + 30 информативных сообщений на форуме...

----------


## Mazaykina

> 30 дней с момента регистрации и + 30 информативных сообщений на форуме...


Но в каждом правиле есть исключения. если очень активно влился в жизнь форума- то и срок можно сократить и наоборот! если видно. что идет тупой набор сообщений, то пользователю может быть отказано во входе в закрытые разделы.

----------


## SOSED

> подскажите кто-нибудь!!!!!!!! Сколько будет длиться испытательный срок в разделе все для музыкальных руководителей....очень хочется пообщаться и поделиться!!! спасибо заранее


Пообщаться можно в Беседке музруков, а поделиться там же в скорой помощи.

----------


## танюха1972

Подскажите ,пожалуйста,У МЕНЯ ТАК И НЕ ЗАГРУЖАЕТСЯ ФОТОГРАФИЯ.Размер подходит.В опере у меня открывается кабинет.В мозиле личные сообщения.а ФОТКА НИГДЕ НЕ ЗАГРУЖАЕТСЯ.Что делать?В эксплоере тоже пыталась.

----------


## SOSED

> Подскажите ,пожалуйста,У МЕНЯ ТАК И НЕ ЗАГРУЖАЕТСЯ ФОТОГРАФИЯ.Размер подходит.В опере у меня открывается кабинет.В мозиле личные сообщения.а ФОТКА НИГДЕ НЕ ЗАГРУЖАЕТСЯ.Что делать?В эксплоере тоже пыталась.


В личку мне напиши.
Думаю, что решим эту проблему.

----------


## taurika

> Здравствуйте! Кто мне поможет? Дело в том, что у меня возникли проблемы с форумом:
> 1. Я не могу читать и писать личные сообщения
> 2. Я не могу зайти в свой кабинет
> 3. Я не могу войти в опции форума
> 4. Я не могу войти в меню "Сообщества"
> В личку не могу выйти никак! Ни из меню, ни из профиля. Постоянно вылазит вот такое сообщение: Fatal error: Unsupported operand types in /var/www/nginx-default/forum/includes/functions_user.php on line 255
> Девочки, что мне делать? Личка-то ведь нужна!
> У кого-нибудь еще есть такие проблемы? У меня Мазила.
> 
> ...


Уважаемый V.Kostrov, обращаюсь теперь уже и к Вам! В четвертый раз прошу помощи, ни личный кабинет,ни личка не открываются, так обидно! Помогите! Пожалуйста!!!

----------


## Лариса812

:No2:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Подскажите пожалуйста как загрузить фото, у меня не получается.


Ну вот, не прошло и 2-х дней, а фото уже есть. так и со всем остальным разберетесь.  тем более есть специальные темы для помощи новым пользователям.  :Derisive:

----------


## Кася

Я новичок, на форуме, но не в професии работаю давно, 25 лет, много чем могу поделиться с вами, нно не могу выложить свои сценарии... не знаю как!!!!!

----------


## Symeon

> Я новичок, на форуме, но не в професии работаю давно, 25 лет, много чем могу поделиться с вами, нно не могу выложить свои сценарии... не знаю как!!!!!


Почитайте, пожалуйста, специально созданную для этих вопросов тему: *"Как выложить материал"*

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

Тема: Школа тамады! (для начинающих)




> ... ой .чего эт меня выкидывает с последней страницы...





> Меня тоже на 28 не пускает..хотя там еще по идее пусто раз мы на 27 все пишем:)


 :No2: .. ну никак не хочет пускать 28-я ((((

----------


## Инна Р.

Я тоже с жалобой пришла - меня Тамадейская Беседка №8 не пускает. И еще какие то темы в беседке - выкидывает на первую страницу темы. 
Что можно сделать???

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

Так и не могу (((... попасть на последнюю страничку.... в "школу тамады"..  :Taunt:

----------


## Оксана Радуга

> И еще какие то темы в беседке - выкидывает на первую страницу темы.


 :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga: , Да, да, да!!!.... Таких тем не мало! Приходится листать с первой до предпоследней. Крайне не удобно. Когда же восстановится? Мы народ нежный, эмоциональный, психику беречь надо :Grin:  :Aga:

----------


## Mazaykina

*ПИГМАЛИОН*,  
*Инна Р.*,  
*Оксана Радуга*,
Попробую объяснить, почему такая ситуация возникает: в этой теме удалено  какое-то сообщение, а  оно как раз стояло первым на очередной странице.  Но т.к. его уже  нет, вас и выкидывает на первую. 
Исправить можно так: заходите к себе в* Кабинет*- потом *Настройки- Основные настройки - Число сообщений* на странице:  на страницу 40 сообщений 
 и меняете на ту цифру, которая у вас* не стоит*. Например, у меня 40 сообщений. Попробуйте разные варианты. Но 40 должно сработать.

----------


## Чара

В теме "Ростовые куклы"меня тоже выкидывает-с 38 страницы аж на 1-ю!а почему,скажем,не на предыдущую?и вновь нужно начинать путешествие по страницам вперёд...

----------


## Kliakca

[IMG]http://*********org/1112594.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Травка

> [IMG]http://*********org/1112594.gif[/IMG]


 Не знаю, где написать, напишу тут. 
Дорогие админы, модераторы и все, чьими стараниями живет наш замечательный форум! Сердечно поздравляю вас с Новым годом! Успехов вам и вагон терпения с нами!  :008:

----------


## Kescha

здравствуйте всем в новом году!
и сразу  я с вопросом...проясните мне ,пожалуста почему
если я хочу "поблагодарить" в репутации ,то мне выходит ,что
"Вы должны добавить отзыв кому-то ещё, прежде чем сможете снова добавить его ".что надо сделать,в чём заключается трик?

----------


## Mazaykina

> меня тоже выкидывает


 


> Исправить можно так


Ну прочтите же предыдущий пост!!!

----------


## Mazaykina

> "Вы должны добавить отзыв кому-то ещё, прежде чем сможете снова добавить его ".что надо сделать,в чём заключается трик?


Смысл заключается в том, чтобы не накручивать одним и тем же пользователям рейтинг. Поэтому, одному и тому же вы можете поставить репутацию ТОЛЬКО после 20 репутаций другим форумчанам.

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> ПИГМАЛИОН,
> Инна Р.,
> Оксана Радуга,
> Попробую объяснить, почему такая ситуация возникает: в этой теме удалено какое-то сообщение, а оно как раз стояло первым на очередной странице. Но т.к. его уже нет, вас и выкидывает на первую.
> Исправить можно так: заходите к себе в Кабинет- потом Настройки- Основные настройки - Число сообщений на странице: на страницу 40 сообщений
> и меняете на ту цифру, которая у вас не стоит. Например, у меня 40 сообщений. Попробуйте разные варианты. Но 40 должно сработать.


Мариночка, спасибо огромное  :Yes4:  ... 40 сработало!  :Yahoo:

----------


## TIMOHA69

МАРИНОЧКА  ДУША НАША  И КРАСАВИЦА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   НАШ  ЛЮБИМЫЙ   АДМИН    Я ДАЖЕ   НЕ СМОГУ ВЫСКАЗАТЬ СТОЛЬКО СЛОВ БЛАГОДАРНОСТИ  ЗА ТО, ЧТО ТЫ НАС СОЕДИНЯЕШЬ!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Victorya

*Mazaykina*, Мариночка, я к тебе с просьбой: в темке "Малые литературные жанры" в топике "Игры-выручалки" поставила отрицательный рейтинг девочке-новичку *Юлия Иларионова* за 48-ое цитирование журнала "Чем развлечь гостей" (титулы юбилярше)... Честно говоря сильно напрягло, что не читая форума, и не пользуясь поиском добавляют материал, который уже в огромном количестве присутствует во всех темках... Но всё-таки с отрицательным рейтином я погорячилась... Нельзя ли вернуть новичку "не красный" вид?  :Yes4:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Нельзя ли вернуть новичку "не красный" вид?


Убрала. Думаю, правильное решение.  :Yes4:

----------


## milana1717

Почему не открываеются ТАНЦЫ в разделе ВСЕ ДЛЯ МУЗРУКОВОДИТЕЛЕЙ. У вас заявлено, что Танцы открыты для зарегистрированных пользователей.

----------


## Елена Анат.

Здравствуйте, у меня почему-то не получается загрузить фото. Подскажите, плз, может я что-то неправильно делаю? Буду очень благодарна :)

----------


## марина С

а меня волнует такой вопрос. 
почему в некоторых темах, независимо от количества страниц в них, выбрвсывает на первую страницу?
например: в теме "СОБСТВЕННЫЕ наработки вновь пришедших пользователей" на сегодня 194 страницы - спокойно захожу на последнее сообщение. 
а в теме "Беседка № 8" всего 88 страниц - нажимаю последнюю страницу или на последнее сообщение, а попадаю на первую.
и так в некоторых темах, уж точно припомнить не могу в каких.
где-то на глаза попадалось, что надо что-то сделать в кабинете...

и еще вопрос.
как можно узнать за какое сообщение получила "спасибку" - так же попадаю на первую страницу в теме, а если в этой теме у меня не одно, а несколько сообщений?

----------


## иван 79

здравствуйте Владимир , у меня оналогичная проблема


вы не имеете прав для доступа к этой странице. Это может быть вызвано несколькими причинами:

Ваш аккаунт имеет недостаточно прав для доступа к этой странице. Вы пытаетесь редактировать чьё-то сообщение, использовать административные полномочия или прочие опции ограниченного доступа? 
Вы пытаетесь написать сообщение, но ваш аккаунт отключён администрацией или ожидает активации. 

и как бороться я не знаю. очень обидно. мне очень нравиться форум но посмотреть многое не могу и пообщаться тоже , жать помогите плиз. 
Спасибо

----------


## музыканша

> и как бороться я не знаю. очень обидно. мне очень нравиться форум но посмотреть многое не могу и пообщаться тоже , жать помогите плиз.


Перевожу: После того как отправите 30 сообщений (а пока их у вас 7) для вас откроются почти все темы. Если эту тему повнимательнее прочитаете, сначала, там все объяснят поподробнее. Вливайтесь!

----------


## Тандрик

Уважаемый Админ!!! Еле-еле зашла на сайт и сразу прошу помощи - не открывается ни один раздел! Почему? Вот уже 2,5 месяца ничего не получается, только откроется главная страница и сразу выскакивает табличка про Ошибку ... Сделайте что-нибудь, пожалуйста!!!!! Мой адрес tkolesnik@mail.ru Очень жду ответа. Боюсь, что больше не получится зайти........

----------


## иван 79

спасибо большое

----------


## Mazaykina

> Еле-еле зашла на сайт





> Сделайте что-нибудь, пожалуйста!!!


*Что-то сделать* можете только вы сами. А именно, начать общаться. Все запреты сделаны для тех, кто молча заходит и только скачивает информацию, путая понятия - сайт и форум, предназначенный для общения.

----------


## PAN

Марина, может в данном случае дело в браузере???





> Вот уже 2,5 месяца ничего не получается, только откроется главная страница и сразу выскакивает табличка про Ошибку ...


Я напишу письмо...

----------


## ruslava

Здравствуйте, Марина. Я вроде не новичок, а тут растерялась: хотела поменять свою аватарку, и не нашла как. Помогите. Можно ответить в личку.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Марина, может в данном случае дело в браузере???


Нет, Паш. Я закрыла доступ  тем, кто зарегистрировался БОЛЬШЕ ГОДА назад, активно посещает форум, но не написал ни одного сообщения.

----------


## ДНЗ1

Уажаемая администрация! не могу зайти в музыкальный раздел пишет "ДНЗ1, вы не имеете прав для доступа к этой странице. Это может быть вызвано несколькими причинами:

Ваш аккаунт имеет недостаточно прав для доступа к этой странице. Вы пытаетесь редактировать чьё-то сообщение, использовать административные полномочия или прочие опции ограниченного доступа? 
Вы пытаетесь написать сообщение, но ваш аккаунт отключён администрацией или ожидает активации." В чем у меня проблема.???

----------


## taurika

Здравствуйте! Ну никак моя проблема не решается! Не могу читать и писать в личке, не могу зайти в свой кабинет и т.д. Может мне зарегистрировать новый аккаунт? А потом как-то их объединить, ну чтобы не пропали права доступа и репутация опять же? Может пойти таким путем, это возможно? Только не отвечайте в личку, не смогу прочитать. Если можно напишите на мыло : Tiger-969w@yandex.ru
С уважением, Татьяна.
Да, и потом удалите, пожалуйста, это сообщение, не хочу светить email, хотя что уж теперь-то! :Grin:

----------


## Ноч-ка

У меня почему-то совсем не скачивается музыка с форума. Помогите!

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

Костров,привет!))...

...Марин, в разделе "Афиша" Джем Джемовна выложила Положение по Звёздным вратам-6 .
Поддержи нас ссылочкой для народа..)) Конкурс через месяц.
И ещё загляни  в мэйл, я отправила письмо.
Спасибо))

----------


## zarinka

Здравствуйте, уважаемые админы! Я на форуме очень недавно, некоторые вещи понимаю, некоторые (например правила испытательного срока) не очень, но в  любом случае ваш форум очень содержательный и полезный, за что огромное спасибо! У меня вопрос, когда я в самом начале регистрации заходила на сайт, в частности Сценарії свят - 8 березня, у меня открывались все страницы, а сейчас второй день открываются только часть, 9 из 15, очень хотелось познакомится со сценарием Україна має талант,  но сейчас не получается. Я что-то не так сделала, это связано с какими-то правилами или что-то еще? Объясните пожалуйста, можно ли как-то исправить ситуацию! Заранее спасибо!

----------


## SOSED

> Здравствуйте, уважаемые админы! Я на форуме очень недавно, некоторые вещи понимаю, некоторые (например правила испытательного срока) не очень, но в  любом случае ваш форум очень содержательный и полезный, за что огромное спасибо! У меня вопрос, когда я в самом начале регистрации заходила на сайт, в частности Сценарії свят - 8 березня, у меня открывались все страницы, а сейчас второй день открываются только часть, 9 из 15, очень хотелось познакомится со сценарием Україна має талант,  но сейчас не получается. Я что-то не так сделала, это связано с какими-то правилами или что-то еще? Объясните пожалуйста, можно ли как-то исправить ситуацию! Заранее спасибо!


А Вы попробуйте перейти с 9-й страницы на 14-ю. Думаю, что все получится.
Это какой-то сбой сервиса. Нажимаешь на показать последнее сообщение, а оказываешься где-то в середине.

----------


## TAMATA

Мариночка, я на сайте уже давно...это мой второй  дом, а вдруг сегодня меня не пускают в тему отчеты по праздникам...
Помоготе мне с этой проблемой и если я что-то не то сделала, скажите...Очень жду ответ от вас...

----------


## Mazaykina

> Мариночка, я на сайте уже давно...это мой второй дом, а вдруг сегодня меня не пускают в тему отчеты по праздникам..


Это временно. Вход в отчеты - 100 дней и 100 сообщений. База данных пока не проработала обновления.

----------


## TAMATA

Спасибо, поняла..

----------


## Анжелик

Добрый час! сегодня выложила фотографии в фото-отчетах и...меня туда не пускают...за что? девочки спрашивают про костюм, а я войти не могу...помогите :Tender:

----------


## Татьянушка

> Добрый час! сегодня выложила фотографии в фото-отчетах и...меня туда не пускают...за что? девочки спрашивают про костюм, а я войти не могу...помогите


Марина чуть выше ответила  :Smile3: 
В тему отчетов проникли новички, думаю, что поэтому она обновляется :Smile3: 



> Это временно. Вход в отчеты - 100 дней и 100 сообщений. База данных пока не проработала обновления.

----------


## natascha-sam

ДЕВОЧКИ, я так понимаю, что я не одна такая: захожу в тему ФОТО С ПРАЗДНИКОВ-3, а меня не пускают!!!!!!!!!!! ПАНИКА!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Nono:  :Yahoo: УЖАС!!!!!!!!!! Так как без форума уже не могу, каждый день захожу (так привыкла!!!!!!!!!!!), но как я поняла-это временно. Я правильно поняла?  (Так и хочется сказать: ЛЮБИМЫЙ ФОРУМ БЕЗ ТЕБЯ НЕ МОГУ ПРОЖИТЬ  И ДНЯ.......) :Yes4:  :Yes4:  :Tender:  :Vishenka 34:

----------


## Анжелик

Все,открыли доступ.........СПАСИБО!!!!!

----------


## zarinka

> А Вы попробуйте перейти с 9-й страницы на 14-ю. Думаю, что все получится.


Пробовала, все равно выбивает 9-я страница, и вообще по-моему у меня не происходит обновлений, в комбинированном просмотре они присутствуют, а страниц с этими сообщениями нет. Если можно, ответьте пожалуйста, если это сбой сервиса, то что с этим делать, я не очень большой специалист в технических вопросах.

----------


## Mazaykina

> второй день открываются только часть, 9 из 15,





> Исправить можно так: заходите к себе в * Кабинет*- потом *Настройки- Основные настройки* - Число сообщений на  странице: на страницу 15 сообщений 
> и меняете на ту цифру, которая у вас не стоит. Например, у меня 40  сообщений. Попробуйте разные варианты. Но 40 должно сработать.


 пробуйте.

----------


## zarinka

> Исправить можно так: заходите к себе в  Кабинет- потом Настройки- Основные настройки - Число сообщений на  странице: на страницу 15 сообщений 
> и меняете на ту цифру, которая у вас не стоит. Например, у меня 40  сообщений. Попробуйте разные варианты. Но 40 должно сработать.


 Огромное Вам спасибо, я разобралась и все открылось!

----------


## хризантемка

здравствуйте! не получается поладить с сайтом. я зарегестрирована недавно. но каждый раз мне приходит :                вы не имеете прав для доступа к этой странице. Это может быть вызвано несколькими причинами:

Ваш аккаунт имеет недостаточно прав для доступа к этой странице. Вы пытаетесь редактировать чьё-то сообщение, использовать административные полномочия или прочие опции ограниченного доступа? 
Вы пытаетесь написать сообщение, но ваш аккаунт отключён администрацией или ожидает активации.                                 что делать???

----------


## Mazaykina

> но каждый раз мне приходит


Нет, не каждый раз, а только если вы хотите зайти в закрытые разделы. Чтобы попасть туда, нужно пройти испытательный срок. о котором я писала в приветственном письме.

----------


## nataly755

Добрый вечер! Подскажите пожалуйста, я зарегистрировалась 31.01, но не как не получу активацию. Для этого тоже есть испытательный срок?

----------


## nataly755

Добрый вечер. А если я  читаю чью то  тему ,но ответить не могу. так как  выскакивает "Ваш аккаунт имеет недостаточно прав для доступа к этой странице. Вы пытаетесь редактировать чьё-то сообщение, использовать административные полномочия или прочие опции ограниченного доступа?
Вы пытаетесь написать сообщение, но ваш аккаунт отключён администрацией или ожидает активации."  Это потому что не прошел испытательный срок?. Тогда в какие темы можно заходить?. Даже в такой теме : "Откуда вы"- я не смогла ответить. С уважением Наталья

----------


## Наталья Костенко

Почему при попытке дать оценку по системе рейтинга некоторые посты не открывают это окошко? Или выходит только верхняя часть окошка?
P.S.Свои посты не пыталась оценивать, не думайте!

----------


## zarinka

Скажите пожалуйста, моя подруга хотела зарегистрироваться на вашем сайте, при регистрации постоянно выдается строка "Ваша строка не совпадает с проверочной" набирали уже и внимательно и по разному - все равно "не хочет". Я с таким столкнулась первый раз, при моей регистрации не было вообще никаких проблем, что это означает "не совпадает с проверочной". Спасибо.

----------


## Mazaykina

> моя подруга хотела зарегистрироваться на вашем сайте,


Все. проверила, сейчас все в порядке. Ждем вашу подругу.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Mazaykina*, 
Марина! 
Я опять о том же. Почему-то считала. что для новичков закрыты как сценарные наработки ведущих, так и клубных работников. Но изо дня в день заходя в раздел вижу имена, ничего не говорящие. Вот сейчас - Дмитрий Люблянский  
Новичок 
 Добавить в друзья
 Отправить личное сообщение
 Добавить в список игнорирования 

 Найти все сообщения
 Найти все темы
.Мини-статистика
Регистрация:01.08.2008.Текущая активность:Смотрит тему 8 марта.Последняя активность:Сегодня 21:40.0 Друзья Дмитрий Люблянский пока не добавил пользователей в свой список друзей 
Сообщений - 0!!!
Конечно, нельзя заставить людей насильно общаться. Но как-то грустно. Возникает ощущение, что в щёлочку за нами подглядывают :Blink:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Почему-то считала. что для новичков закрыты как сценарные наработки ведущих, так и клубных работников.


Марин, а почему ты так считала? Никто не закрывал раздел клубных работников. т.к. пользователей, посещающих его не так много, как у ведущих. Заставить молчунов общаться мы не можем, но для тех, кто не хочет свою информацию выставять на всеобщее обозрение- есть закрытые разделы.

----------


## Богиня Луны

Здравствуйте! Подскажите пожалуйста как вставить аватарку в свой профиль. Спасибо!!!

----------


## SOSED

> Здравствуйте! Подскажите пожалуйста как вставить аватарку в свой профиль. Спасибо!!!


Ой! :Vah: 
Так ведь есть аватарка! :Aga:

----------


## л-л-л

> В тему отчетов проникли новички


 :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:

----------


## nady1410

Здравствуйте, хочется выразить огромное спасибо за такой форум администраторам. У меня вопрос - не подскажите когда сможите открыть для меня методический кабинет ( в воспитателях)? Подскажите, что надо сделать? Я вроде потихоньку всему обучаюсь (сценарии, фото сбрасываю), может что-то ещё надо? Буду очень Вам признательна.

----------


## Оксана Радуга

> Подскажите, что надо сделать?


Всё просто. 30 дней на форуме и 30 сообщений. Это не так уж много, если хотите здесь поселиться навсегда. :Aga:  Немножко терпения и будет счастья вам! Или попроси помощи у админа лично, всё разъяснится. Удачи, и милости просим! :flower:

----------


## Lana-1969

Спасибо за разъяснение.

----------


## Порубовы

вопрос по профилю пользователя. раньше там было фото - не аваторка, а другое фото. решили его обновить - и не получается это сделать.
форум отвечает: невозможно залить фото, хотя все параметры фото (вес, размер) меньше предельно допустимых

----------


## Mida

> вопрос по профилю пользователя. раньше там было фото - не аваторка, а другое фото. решили его обновить - и не получается это сделать.
> форум отвечает: невозможно залить фото, хотя все параметры фото (вес, размер) меньше предельно допустимых


У меня такая же ерунда.

----------


## V.Kostrov

> невозможно залить фото, хотя все параметры фото (вес, размер) меньше предельно допустимых


Ребята, пока данная функция не работает. Потерпите, постепенно постараемся наладить.

----------


## Порубовы

спасибо за ответ :)

----------


## Busenka27

> Марин, а почему ты так считала? Никто не закрывал раздел клубных работников. т.к. пользователей, посещающих его не так много, как у ведущих. Заставить молчунов общаться мы не можем, но для тех, кто не хочет свою информацию выставять на всеобщее обозрение- есть закрытые разделы.


Здравствуйте!!!Мне очень нравится форум,здесь тепло и уютно.Я новичок в своей профессии,и поэтому пока мне нечего выставлять,и из-за этого я не смогу попасть в тот раздел,кот. мне на самом деле необходим,так?я правильно вас поняла???ОЧЕНЬ ЖАЛЬ!!!

----------


## Benya

Ребят, с рекламой все понятно! Но когда она прямо по середине новостей форума, огромным квадратом-вроде как уже перебор... Я сообщение о смерти Виктора разглядел еле-еле, реклама очень отвлекает. Может повыше её поднять, или наоборот пониже опустить? Ну в шапке она-ни туда, ни сюда...

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Может повыше её поднять, или наоборот пониже опустить? Ну в шапке она-ни туда, ни сюда...


Жень, реклама не прихоть и не блаш администраторов, это жизненно- необходимая мера, т.к. "копилка" форума сработала не очень эффективно, а сейчас уже вообще, практически не приносит копеечку, а содержать ресурс как то надо. Так же и перенести банер нельзя, т.к. есть определенные условия его размещения. Но могу тебя уверить, что при достаточно- минимальном разрешении экрана, расположение блоков в шапке, нормальное (проверено на нескольких разрешениях).

----------


## Mazaykina

> Ребят, с рекламой все понятно! Но когда она прямо по середине новостей форума, огромным квадратом-вроде как уже перебор..


Жень, что понятно? Думаешь, если банер просто так висит, значит и деньги лопатой гребем? Зря думаешь! Гугл и яндекс дают деньги ТОЛЬКО за клики, которые стоят аж целых 11 копеек! А думаешь многие вообще переходят по этим ссылкам? Совсем нет. У половины форумчан стоят блокировки всякой рекламы, ты тоже поставь, и не будет тебе мешать этот блок. А тем 40-50 пользователям, которые переходят по ссылкам- ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!! Ребята, я очень надеюсь, что придет когда-то время и можно будет вообще удалить всякую эту ерунду, но пока... хоть малая толика в содержание сервера.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Я сообщение о смерти Виктора разглядел еле-еле,


а с этим согласна, надо крупнее написать. Щас сделаю

----------


## Марина Дудник

Уважаемые админы! к сожалению при переходе в календарь, у нас с вами еще 2010 год! как бы перейти в 2011?

----------


## V.Kostrov

> у нас с вами еще 2010 год! как бы перейти в 2011?


Спасибо за подсказку. Исправлено!!!  :Yes4:

----------


## Benya

> Жень, что понятно?


Марин, ты чего обиделась? Когда писал, что "понятно"-то имел ввиду, что понимаю, без этого никуда. Блокировщик рекламы у меня не стоит.
А еще подскажите пожалуйста-как отредактировать время. А то оно у меня на форуме на 2 часа вперед идет. :Aga:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Марин, ты чего обиделась?


 Ты что? Жень, да чтоб меня обидеть надо знаешь как постараться?  :Taunt:  А время меняется в моем кабинете.

----------


## V.Kostrov

> А то оно у меня на форуме на 2 часа вперед идет.





> А время меняется в моем кабинете.


Я ему уже поправил. Правда по настройкам региона, Жень у тебя расхождение было на один час. Я поставил Московский регион часового пояса. Проверь.

----------


## Benya

Вроде все ок! Спасибо!!!

----------


## МУЗОК

*Mazaykina*,

----------


## марандра

Мариночка, солнышко!!! Прими о меня с Мишей:
В День рождения поздравления от нас - это раз.
Шлем мы добрые слова - это два.
Быть все время впереди - это три.
Жить со всеми в дружбе, в мире - это, кажется, четыре.
Никогда не унывать - это пять.
Приумножить все что есть - это шесть.
Быть внимательной ко всем - это семь.
Быть всегда в нормальном весе - это восемь, девять, десять.
Ну, а к этому впридачу -
Счастья, радости, удачи! :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

Ну что,дорогая...Вот и приплыли мы с тобою к юбилею, да ещё к какому...Кто бы мог подумать тогда,мноооого лет назад на БАЛЕТЕ "Золотая Рыбка"))),что мы будем с тобой ворочать большими международными творческими мероприятиями :Yes4: 
Кто бы мог представить, что мы станем тем,кем мы стали...
Кто бы позволил нам сейчас (хотя бы на один миг) вернуться туда, в тот сладкий мир студенческих капустников и весёлых беззаботных поездок))
Я поздравляю тебя.
Я обожаю тебя.
Я с тобой! :Aga:

----------


## Mazaykina

Девочки!! Спасибо огромное!! 
Лар, вернуться на чуток конечно хочется, но и здесь , в этом возрасте, тоже комфортно. :Yes4:   :Yahoo:

----------


## л-л-л

Марина, лучше поздно, чем никогда. прими поздравления с днём рождения. :Smile3:  Дело, которое ты делаешь, заслуживает оочень большого уважения. Верю, что это окупится ещё и финансово. Чего и желаю - остального наверное нажелали мои коллеги.))))))))))))))

----------


## ilarionova

*Mazaykina*,    

 С душистой веточкой сирени 
   весна приходит в каждый дом 
       от всей души Марину поздравляю
             с международным женским днём! 

Всего самого доброго и наилучшего хочу пожелать Марине в юбилейный день рожденья  , действительно лучше поздно, чем никогда.
Обожаю этот сайт, удачи и процветания!

----------


## Инна Р.

Марина Мазайкина. Ты задаешь мне вопросы. а тема в которй спрашиваешь - ЗАКРЫТА. Ответить я не могу.  :Vah:

----------


## Инна Р.

И в скайпе сообщения к тебе не идут.

----------


## choclet

Обясните,пожалуйсти,что значит Helpful Post Rating.

----------


## PAN

> Обясните,пожалуйсти,что значит Helpful Post Rating.


Это значит, что вас кто-то за что-то поблагодарил... Щелкните мышкой на эту надпись - попадете в кабинет - там и будет список благодарностей...
Видно и от кого, и за какой пост... Нажав на номер сообщения - попадете к самому сообщению, за  которое и получено спасибо... Ща я вам шлепну спасибку - и попробуйте пройти описанный мной путь...)))

----------


## d.anna

УВАЖАЕМЫЕ РАЗРАБОТЧИКИ  ФОРУМА ПОДСКАЖИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА ЧТО ЭТО МОЖЕТ БЫТЬ: В разделе муз.руководитель у меня не загружается "скорая помощь", просто белый лист, раньше такого не было, попробовала в раздел "ПРАЗДНИКИ" у меня выдаёт ошибку (Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 134217728 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 48234399 bytes) in /var/www/nginx-default/forum/includes/functions_threadedmode.php on line 23) А вот в "МАСТЕРСКУЮ К АЛОЧКИ" вроде заходит, подскажите что это может быть, или что мне надо предпринять! Спасибо жду ответа!

----------


## elannika*

Здравствуйте! Поменяйте, пожалуйста, мой ник  на   _elannika*_
Заранее спасибо! :Yes4:

----------


## Мармар

Марина, здравствуйте, прошу напомните пожалуйста мой пароль. Не могу выйти на сайт с другого компа. Спасибо

----------


## SOSED

> Марина, здравствуйте, прошу напомните пожалуйста мой пароль. Не могу выйти на сайт с другого компа. Спасибо


Марина может только поменять Вам пароль.
Админы не знают паролей пользователей и не могут посмотреть их переписку в личке.
В остальном могут всё.

----------


## elannika*

*Здравствуйте! Повторяю свою просьбу! Поменяйте, пожалуйста, мой ник на elannika*  Очень, очень жду, спасибо!!!*

*И еще у меня почему то не загружается фотография в моем профиле))) Пишет, что невозможно установить изображение. Размер загружаемой фотографии соответствует требованием, даже меньше весит.*

----------


## PAN

> Здравствуйте! Повторяю свою просьбу!


Потерпите ещё немного... Админы в дороге... :Yes4: 




> И еще у меня почему то не загружается фотография в моем профиле))) Пишет, что невозможно установить изображение.


Над этим работают...

----------


## Гостья из будущего

Где-то видела как загрузить фото в аватарке, но сейчас просто с ног сбилась - не могу найти где было написано. Киньте ссылочку.

----------


## SOSED

> Где-то видела как загрузить фото в аватарке, но сейчас просто с ног сбилась - не могу найти где было написано. Киньте ссылочку.


Заходишь в свой кабинет (кнопка справа вверху)
Слева в табличке мои настройки жми Изменить аватар.
Ставишь галку использовать свой аватар.
Обзор и ищешь на компе нужный файл.
Сохранить 
Обрати внимание на ограничения по размеру файла.
Если он больше, а ты не знаешь как сжать, скинь изображение мне в личку, я сожму.

----------


## Гостья из будущего

> Заходишь в свой кабинет (кнопка справа вверху)
> Слева в табличке мои настройки жми Изменить аватар.
> Ставишь галку использовать свой аватар.
> Обзор и ищешь на компе нужный файл.
> Сохранить 
> Обрати внимание на ограничения по размеру файла.
> Если он больше, а ты не знаешь как сжать, скинь изображение мне в личку, я сожму.


О боже! А это как сделать: скинуть в личку а до этого как сохранить? Чувствую себя супер-мега-чайником!!!!!

----------


## SOSED

*Гостья из будущего*, 
Написал тебе в личку.
Вверху кнопка Уведомления, справа от нее треугольник, жмешь на него, дальше жмешь на личные сообщения и там находишь сообщение от меня.

----------


## Гостья из будущего

Написала!

----------


## SOSED

> Написала!


Ответил1 :Yes4:

----------


## Курица

> Написала!





> Ответил1


Есть контакт!!!
Поехали!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :Vishenka 25: 

 :Tender: 



> Чувствую себя супер-мега-чайником!!!!!


наговариваешь на себя,Гостья!!!! :Yes4:

----------


## Марийка-Умница

доброго времени суток!
пожалуйста, помогите изменить ник на Марийка.
и еще просьба : изменить дату рождения на 21.09.
дело в том, что регистрировалась на сайте не сама и поэтому случилась такая несуразица. 
самой в профиле изменить дату не получается.

----------


## V.Kostrov

> пожалуйста, помогите изменить ник на Марийка.


К сожалению, ник Марийка уже занят другим пользователем. Придумайте другой ник.

----------


## Марийка-Умница

> К сожалению, ник Марийка уже занят другим пользователем. Придумайте другой ник.


а если большими буквами МАРИЙКА ? 
или Марийка-Умница ?

----------


## V.Kostrov

> или Марийка-Умница


Ник заменен, дата исправлена. Пользуйтесь на здоровье!!! :Aga:

----------


## Гостья из будущего

Здрасьте! Это опять я! Надеюсь вы по мне соскучились!!!!!!!!
Вопрос следующий - хочу линеечку внизу сделать - как????

----------


## V.Kostrov

> хочу линеечку внизу сделать - как????


Все просто: в верху странички выбираем "Кабинет". На открывшийся странице, слева, выбираем пункт "Редактировать подпись" и туда вставляем все что необходимо. Это может быть адрес почты, какой либо лозунг или скриптик всевозможных линеек, которые надо взять со специализированных сайтов.

----------


## Гостья из будущего

Спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Марийка-Умница

> Ник заменен, дата исправлена. Пользуйтесь на здоровье!!!


 _Благодарю за помощь!_  :Smile3:

----------


## Ирина Лобанова

Пожалуйста, помогите! Как закачать фотографию с изображением? Потеряла ссылку, теперь не загружается фото. А поделиться есть, чем! Жду помощи!

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Как закачать фотографию с изображением?


Есть целая тема на форуме *ТУТ* Почитайте, там все обьяснено.

----------


## Marina59

Добрый вечер!" Помогите разобраться, как только захожу на сайт у меня все виснет и долго загружается страница и так каждый раз :Blink: . Выход на другие сайты-без проблем. Спасибо.

----------


## PAN

*Marina59*, 
Попробуйте сменить браузер...

----------


## Marina59

Большое спасибо за совет! Стало лучше :Smile3:

----------


## Марийка-Умница

просьба к админам проверить ссылку на форуме музыкантов в музыкальной беседке в теме MarinaInoz, 04.03.2011 05:46 - Новый Нотный архив для детей,профессионалов и любителей!
несколько раз пыталась зайти в этот нотный архив, предложенный автором темы и каждый раз сразу же при входе ловлю вирус.

----------


## SOSED

> просьба к админам проверить ссылку на форуме музыкантов в музыкальной беседке в теме MarinaInoz, 04.03.2011 05:46 - Новый Нотный архив для детей,профессионалов и любителей!
> несколько раз пыталась зайти в этот нотный архив, предложенный автором темы и каждый раз сразу же при входе ловлю вирус.


Вируса там нет, есть просто нечистоплотная реклама.
На мой личный взгляд ссылку нужно убрать. 
Хотя бы потому, что многих наших пользователей может напугать неадекватная реакция антивира на этот сайт.

----------


## Марийка-Умница

> Вируса там нет, есть просто нечистоплотная реклама.
> На мой личный взгляд ссылку нужно убрать. 
> Хотя бы потому, что многих наших пользователей может напугать неадекватная реакция антивира на этот сайт.


 может я чего то не понимаю, но как только нажимаю на надпись "Новый Нотный архив для детей,профессионалов и любителей!" у меня начинает реветь ноут и появляется предупреждение о трояне, при этом рекомендуют прервать соединение. 
до самого сайта добраться не успеваю, не то что до какой то там рекламы.

----------


## SOSED

> у меня начинает реветь ноут и появляется предупреждение о трояне, при этом рекомендуют прервать соединение.


Вот это я и имел ввиду, говоря о том, что многих будет пугать неадекватная реакция антивира.

----------


## Марийка-Умница

> Вот это я и имел ввиду, говоря о том, что многих будет пугать неадекватная реакция антивира.


если я Вас правильно поняла - можно спокойно заходить по этой ссылке не обращая внимания на предупреждение антивира?

----------


## SOSED

> если я Вас правильно поняла - можно спокойно заходить по этой ссылке не обращая внимания на предупреждение антивира?


Можно.
Просто при первом щелчке в любом месте страницы у Вас откроется еще одна страница с рекламой. Причем Вы ее даже не увидите, т.к. она спрячется за уже открытой страницей.
Такая реклама считается Adware, т.е есть программа, которая демонстрирует рекламу без согласия пользователя.
Все антивирусники, оснащенные Anti-Spyware воспринимают ее как трояна.
Сама программа в принципе безвредная, но не факт, что она не отправит Вас без вашего ведома на страницу, например, с вирусом.

Поэтому я и говорю, что эта ссылка с нашего форума должна быть убрана.
Т.к. наш пользователь позиционирует себя как создатель данного сайта, то пусть уберет у себя подобную, недобросовестную рекламу, а уж после этого, но, опять же по согласованию с администрацией форума, вставляет ссылку на свой ресурс в подпись.
ИМХО, однако.

----------


## мусяня

*Марийка-Умница*, 
Написала в личку MarinaInoz,чтоб она вычистила ссылку.Жду ответа.

----------


## Марийка-Умница

> Можно.
> Просто при первом щелчке в любом месте страницы у Вас откроется еще одна страница с рекламой. Причем Вы ее даже не увидите, т.к. она спрячется за уже открытой страницей.
> Такая реклама считается Adware, т.е есть программа, которая демонстрирует рекламу без согласия пользователя.
> Все антивирусники, оснащенные Anti-Spyware воспринимают ее как трояна.
> Сама программа в принципе безвредная, но не факт, что она не отправит Вас без вашего ведома на страницу, например, с вирусом.
> 
> Поэтому я и говорю, что эта ссылка с нашего форума должна быть убрана.
> Т.к. наш пользователь позиционирует себя как создатель данного сайта, то пусть уберет у себя подобную, недобросовестную рекламу, а уж после этого, но, опять же по согласованию с администрацией форума, вставляет ссылку на свой ресурс в подпись.
> ИМХО, однако.


 _вот теперь всё понятно. Спасибо за подробный ответ._




> *Марийка-Умница*, 
> Написала в личку MarinaInoz,чтоб она вычистила ссылку.Жду ответа.


_Спасибо._

----------


## MarinaInoz

Ребят извините!!!просто с настройками реклам возниклам проблема!!!!всё убирётся!!!!Простите за неудобство! а вирусов на сайте никаких нет!!!

----------


## танюха1972

> Подскажите ,пожалуйста,У МЕНЯ ТАК И НЕ ЗАГРУЖАЕТСЯ ФОТОГРАФИЯ.Размер по нормам.


У меня эта проблема так и осталась,где то писали,что У МНОГИХ ТАК И РЕШАЕТСЯ ВОПРОС ТЕХНИЧЕКИ.МОЖНО УЗНАТЬ,КАК СЕЙЧАС ДЕЛА С ЭТИМ ?Или это у меня так?С аваторкой всё в порядке.

----------


## taurika

> Здравствуйте! Ну никак моя проблема не решается! Не могу читать и писать в личке, не могу зайти в свой кабинет и т.д. ...


Уважаемые админы! Это просто какая-то пытка! В личке уже 20 непрочитанных сообщений! 20 чьих-то просьб остались без ответа! Что обо мне люди подумают? А мне -то самой как любопытно, что же там пишут? 
Что-то можно с этим сделать, как-то исправить? Если нет, так и скажите - живите без лички, без кабинета, без настроек! Не молчите, админы! В.Костров! вся надежда только на Вас! Крик души! Ответьте!!! :Crigon 03:

----------


## V.Kostrov

> В личке уже 20 непрочитанных сообщений! 20 чьих-то просьб остались без ответа!


Прошу прощение за задержку ответа. Проверил ваш аккаунт. Действительно, в вашем аккаунте есть небольшая проблема. Потерпите чуток, постараемся исправить.

----------


## taurika

> Прошу прощение за задержку ответа. Проверил ваш аккаунт. Действительно, в вашем аккаунте есть небольшая проблема. Потерпите чуток, постараемся исправить.


Буду ждать с нетерпением! Спасибо!!!

----------


## strannix

Доброго времени. Марина, а не будет ли адаптации форума для просмотра на мобильных устройствах , а то читать на смартфоне весьма не удобно?

----------


## V.Kostrov

> а не будет ли адаптации форума для просмотра на мобильных устройствах


Очень справедливое замечание. Действительно, просмотр форума на мобильных устройствах, крайне неудобный, поэтому, я добавил специальный стиль для мобильных устройств. Его можно выбрать на главной страницы, внизу с лева, где стоит полоска выбора стиля. Переход на стиль "mobile" производите на самом мобильном устройстве.  Не скажу, что он очень удобный, но пока другого нет. Обращаю внимание, что если установить для пробы этот стиль на компьютере, то выйти из него на основной стиль, можно нажатием в левом нижнем углу "Выход". После этого закрыть страницу и снова открыть. Форум загрузится в основном стиле. Удачи.

----------


## strannix

*V.Kostrov*, Спасибо за подсказку, попробовал, действительно не очень удобный, но все грузится довольно быстро, пока пойдет :Yes4: .

----------


## Lara14

Я тоже не могу загрузить фото, пробовала по разному не получается...
Помогите!!!!

----------


## PAN

> пробовала по разному не получается..


Опишите - как именно вы пробовали???

----------


## танюха1972

Кабинет,изменить фотографию,обзор,сохранить.Как и раньше до изменения форума.Фотка например-314-209 точек;55,4 кб

----------


## танюха1972

SOS!!!Помогите!!!
Это я давнишняя *танюха1972*,у которой тема в разделе хореография *Танцы от Татьяны*.

Сегодня творятся чудеса на форуме и в инете.
Днём я решила изменить эл.адрес в кабинете.На почту пришло письмо

Уважаемый(ая) танюха1972,
Так как Вы недавно сменили адрес электронной почты, мы просим, чтобы Вы проверили правильность нового адреса Вашей электронной почты. Проследуйте по указанной ниже ссылке, и Ваш аккаунт будет обновлен.
Чтобы закончить проверку, нажмите на ссылку ниже:

Далее  следовала по ссылкам и всё выполняла.Мне был ответ,что такого пользователя нет.
На форум зайти я не могла,по прежнему нику и паролю всё-время неправильно писали.
Решила сделать по другому,набрала свой ник(где авторизироваться) и нажала забыла пароль.
На почту пришло письмо
Уважаемый(ая) танюха1972,
Вы запросили повторную установку пароля на Форум сайта in-ku.com, т.к. забыли свой пароль. Если Вы не делали такого запроса, пожалуйста, не отвечайте на данное сообщение. Запрос будет автоматически аннулирован по прошествии 24 часов.
Чтобы повторно установить Ваш пароль, пожалуйста, проследуйте на страницу:
Далее следовала инструкциям.
В итоге,по новому паролю я зашла на форум,но стала как новенькая танюха1972.У себя в теме я как гость,и захожу туда как чужая.Но при этом все темы и разделы для меня открыты без 30 сообщений,как старой танюхе1972.
Пожалуйста,верните меня как раньше!
Вроде я,но не Я.Жду помощи!

----------


## танюха1972

Ещё странно что тут показывает сообщений 31,а у меня было  больше 500.Откуда эти 30 взялись?

Мой пост выше50-ый,где гость -это я.Регилась в 2008 году.Здесь показывет 2011,сегодня,я просто пароль меняла.

----------


## senchyaok

Скажите пожалуйста администраторы форума! Установка дополнительных паролей на выставляемый материал разрешается правилами форума?

----------


## Mazaykina

> Установка дополнительных паролей на выставляемый материал разрешается правилами форума?


Весь материал выставляется пользователями добровольно и по собственному желанию. Если пользователь установил пароль на него, это его полное право, администрация не вправе указывать, в каком виде выкладывать собственные наработки.

----------


## natalya-gurkina

Здравствуйте!
Я хотела создать тему в разделе для тех кто работает с детьми, но не смогла. Написало, что у меня недостаточно прав. 
С чем это связано?
Заранее спасибо за ответ.

----------


## Mazaykina

*natalya-gurkina*,
У вас не хватает количества сообщений. Пишите пока в открытых темах.

----------


## galinaamerhanowa

Здравствуйте! Подскажите пожалуйста (чайнику!), не могу разобраться почему я не имею доступ к разделу СВАДЬба и др. Что-то возможно не то нажала. Помогите пожалуйста

----------


## Mazaykina

*galinaamerhanowa*,
Галина, у вас нет доступа в закрытые разделы, т.к. не выполнено условие - активное общение на форуме. Об этом было написано в приветственном письме новичкам.

----------


## Natalija322

Здравствуйте!Скажите,пожалуйста,почему я не могу ничего скачать с ютуб (через savefrom.net).Высвечивается "ссылка не найдена".Войти я тоже не могу под своим логином.Когда я нажимаю "войти"-там потом появляется такой текст:
Ошибка в сертификате безопасности этого веб-узла. 


Срок действия сертификата безопасности этого веб-узла истек или еще не начинался.

Наличие ошибок в сертификате безопасности может означать, что вас пытаются обмануть или хотят перехватить информацию, передаваемую на сервер.  
  Рекомендуется закрыть веб-страницу и не работать с этим веб-узлом.  
  Щелкните здесь, чтобы закрыть веб-страницу.  
  Продолжить открытие этого веб-узла (не рекомендуется).  
     Подробнее 


Если, щелкнув ссылку, вы попали на эту веб-страницу, проверьте адрес веб-узла на панели адреса, чтобы убедиться в том, что он указан правильно. 
При переходе на веб-узел с адресом https://example.com попробуйте добавить к адресу 'www', например, https://www.example.com. 
Если вы хотите проигнорировать эту ошибку и продолжить, по крайней мере не вводите никаких личных данных и не сообщайте конфиденциальных сведений на этом веб-узле! 

Дополнительные сведения можно найти в разделе справки Internet Explorer "Ошибки сертификатов".

----------


## vasilisapremudraja

Нет возможности вставить в профиль фотку (а хотелось бы, выполнить многочисленные просьбы страждущих лицезреть воочию фотографическую копию оригинала (сейчас переварю что мной написано, и продолжу)).
Так вот, фотка размером 150х200 весом 12кб формата *jpg не вставляется ни через хостинг изображения, ни с компьютера. Ни через Эксплорер, ни через Мозилу.
Появляющаяся, после попытки загрузки, надпись гласит "Невозможно загрузить изображение". 
Почему невозможно? И когда будет возможно? 
Пы.Сы. Интересуюсь не ради себя, а токмо ради страждущих, так как я ещё пока в состоянии дойти до зеркала и полюбоваться не копией, а самим оригиналом.  :Grin: 

 :flower:

----------


## Benya

*Mazaykina*, 
Мариш! Не могу из автоподписи удалить картинку и вставить другую... :((( Что сделать надо?

----------


## Mazaykina

> Нет возможности вставить в профиль фотку


Увы, это так. Кто раньше поставил, у того есть. Сейчас пробуем решить проблему.





> Что сделать надо?


Жень, я посмотрела, у тебя все настройки работают.

----------


## vasilisapremudraja

> Увы, это так. Кто раньше поставил, у того есть. Сейчас пробуем решить проблему.


А, ну ладно, не к спеху. Всё равно мной задумывалось поместить туда фотку Фантомаса.
 :Grin: 

 :flower:

----------


## KAlinchik

Мариш, привет!
Не знаю, в чем дело, но через МАЗИЛЛУ я уже неделю  на форум войти не могу.. 
выпрыгивает:400 Bad Request
nginx/0.6.32
сейчас захожу сюда только через SAFARI( волнуюсь, чтобы  и он не отказал... как же  я без форума хотя бы день?!?!?!)

----------


## Богиня

поменятей, плз, дату моего рождения в профиле...на 10 июня 1980 :Smile3:

----------


## Milya

Марина, здравствуйте! У меня в теме появилось порно-видео. Я в шоке, помогите это убрать!
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...%F1-1082/page6
пост 89

----------


## Богиня

Перенесите, пожалуйста, мою тему "Как сделать из лимона лимонад" в тамаейской беседке в раздел, где можно ставить спасибо... :Smile3:

----------


## Natali_T

У меня небольшая просьба. Я не могу выйти с форума и не могу зайти в свой кабинет. Что не так? Помогите!

----------


## Наталья Старцева

Чё делать, хочу создать тему, а мне... "вы не имеете прав для доступа к этой странице. Это может быть вызвано несколькими причинами:
Ваш аккаунт имеет недостаточно прав для доступа к этой странице. Вы пытаетесь редактировать чьё-то сообщение, использовать административные полномочия или прочие опции ограниченного доступа?
Вы пытаетесь написать сообщение, но ваш аккаунт отключён администрацией или ожидает активации".
Всё перепробывала, ничё не помогает ((

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Я не могу выйти с форума и не могу зайти в свой кабинет.


Наташ, сейчас проверил твой аккаун, он полностью исправный, в том числе и вход в кабинет. Скорей всего, у тебя что то с твоей системой. Попробуй для начала почистить куки и на всякий случай проверить систему на наличие вирусов.

----------


## V.Kostrov

*Наталья Старцева*, Ответил в личке.

----------


## darinaros

Здравствуйте. До недавнего времени спокойно могла заходить во все темы форума, а сегодня не открывается раздел "Отчеты о проведенных праздниках". Почему? Можно ли это исправить?

----------


## para_fraz

Добрый вечер! Вот такая ситуация-мы с женой оба ведущие.хотели бы заходить под одним ником,но я зарегестрирован как башка и теперь как-то неудобно будет писать... можно ли нам поменять ник и как это сделать?

----------


## para_fraz

хотелось бы ник para_fraz,если такой уже есть,можно добавить 68 (это регион) или paradis (paradis68),заранее спасибо

----------


## Mazaykina

> para_fraz


Ник изменен.  :Smile3:

----------


## СветаМ

Добрый день уважаемые Администраторы!!!! Я к вам с просьбой!!!! Я зарегистрирована на вашем сайте уже наверно 2 месяца, но к сожалению, не могу пройтись по всем темам, мне дан ответ - вы не прошли испытательный срок ((((( Как долго ждать окончание испытаттельного срока, либо что-то нужно мне сделать???? Подскажите пожалуйста!!!! Из-за того, что не работает сайт - не вхожу сюда часто, а хотелось бы....!!!
С уважением, Светлана.

----------


## Mazaykina

*СветаМ*,
Света, прочтите внимательно мое приветственное письмо, которое приходит в личку КАЖДОМУ новичку. Я там все разъясняю. Вы можете и полгода ждать, когда закончится испытательный срок, и не дождетесь, пока не начнете общаться.

----------


## СветаМ

Простите, но у меня нет сообщений от Вас .... ,,,????

----------


## Mazaykina

Каждому зарегистрировавшемуся пользователю приходит автоматически личное сообщение от администрации. Посмотрите входящую почту внимательно.

----------


## We_ra1954

Добрый вечер, уважаемый админ! Исправьте, пожалуйста, недоразумение! Раздел "Методика преподавания сольфеджио Татьяны Боровик" ( по которой  я работаю в Детской музыкальной школе  N 66, г. Москвы) перенесён из раздела "Детская музыкальная школа" в дополнительное образование!!! Парадокс!!!

----------


## Mazaykina

*We_ra1954*,
Дорогая Вера, раздел Татьяны никогда не был частью раздела "Детская музыкальная школа", т.к. он был создан гораздо раньше, чем ДМШ. С самого его открытия он располагался отдельно в *детском разделе* (а никак не в допольнительном), как самостоятельная структура. Если Татьяна попросит сама перенести ее детище куда либо, она обратится ко мне лично, т.к. мы давно знаем друг друга, а именно с первого дня ее появления на форуме.

----------


## Юлия Савватеева

Здравствуйте, уважаемый администратор! 
К сожалению, не совсем понятно, о чём Вас должна просить Татьяна Анатольевна: Вы сделали первый шаг, переставив, отодвинув разделы и, судя по репликам Татьяны Анатольевны, не объяснили ей причину - или я ошибаюсь? Большая просьба зайти в раздел  "Методика преподавания сольфеджио Татьяны Боровик", прочесть последние посты и отреагировать -  непосредственно на форуме.
Радостно, что Вы лично знакомы с Татьяной Анатольевной - Вы, конечно, уже связались с ней и поговорили, разве может быть иначе?
                                 С уважением, Ю.Савватеева.

----------


## We_ra1954

Спасибо за разъяснения! прошу прощения, я не совсем точно выразилась. "Методика Т.Боровик" , Вы правы, не была подразделом ДМШ, но оба раздела (может неверно называю структуры) располагались рядом и для преподавателей муз.школ было очень удобно отслеживать информацию и участвовать в темах.

----------


## raduga2173

Уважаемый админ! Прошу Вас исправить, если это возможно мой ник с "raduga2173" на просто "raduga" или Janna. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Спартанская Царица

Здравствуйте, Марина

просьба: удалите пожалуйста мои посты в теме свадьба - конкурсы на любой вкус ВИДЕО: Малинина-Яночка – пост 146, пост 152, пост 168, а также PremiumNN – пост 185, Мармар – пост 188 где скопировано видео этих конкурсов, заранее благодарю

----------


## СветаМ

Марина! Во входящих у меня только одно по другому вопросу от пользователя сайтом! От вас у меня ничего нет! Напишите мне кратко какие у вас правила..! Пожалуйста!

----------


## PAN

> Напишите мне кратко какие у вас правила..! Пожалуйста!


Пишу кратко:
Для доступа в бОльшую часть закрытых разделов пользователю необходимо иметь на счету 30 дней на форуме (у Вас уже есть...) и, самое главное, 30 информативных (!!!) сообщений... коих у Вас к сожалению еще нет... 
Форум - это не библиотека, а площадка для общения... :Meeting: 
Когда начнете активно общаться - все окажется намного проще, чем кажется...

----------


## PAN

> просьба: удалите пожалуйста мои посты в теме


*Малинина-Яночка*, У меня к Вам встречная большая личная просьба - с подобными просьбами обращайтесь к модераторам разделов, не занимайте время администратора... У Марины Вениаминовны и без того масса неотложных дел...)))

----------


## Спартанская Царица

> с подобными просьбами обращайтесь к модераторам разделов, не занимайте время администратора..


а кто они?

----------


## Symeon

> а кто они?


Откройте раздел, в котором находится тема, сообщения в которой Вы хотите удалить.
"Прокрутите" эту главную страничку раздела в самый низ. Там Вы увидите строчку "Модераторы этого раздела", в которой будет перечислены ники пользователей, занимающихся этим почетным делом в данном разделе. Выберите любого из них, нажмите на НикНейм. Попав в профиль модератора, отправьте ему личное сообщение, где подробно изложите свою просьбу.

Удачи!

----------


## PAN

> а кто они?


Если вы их до сих пор не знаете - это их косяк... :Grin:  
Значит мало модерируют, никого показательно не наказывают, никому хвост не прижимают... :Meeting: 

Модеры!!! 
Не срамите честь мундира... побузите в разделах, штобА каждый пользователь знал вас в лицо и по имени... :Yahoo: 





> Откройте раздел, в котором находится тема, сообщения в которой Вы хотите удалить.
> "Прокрутите" эту главную страничку раздела в самый низ. Там Вы увидите строчку "Модераторы этого раздела", в которой будет перечислены ники пользователей, занимающихся этим почетным делом в данном разделе.


Второй способ - на главной странице форума в нижней его части, после всех разделов и перед списком присутствующих, найдите надпись - "Руководство сайта"... Нажимайте - и получите представление о том, сколько вообще на форуме модераторов, какие именно разделы каждый из них курирует и т.д... :Yes4:

----------


## Спартанская Царица

> Symeon


спасибо, я тогда же и нашла




> Если вы их до сих пор не знаете - это их косяк...
> Значит мало модерируют, никого показательно не наказывают, никому хвост не прижимают...
> Модеры!!!
> Не срамите честь мундира... побузите в разделах, штобА каждый пользователь знал вас в лицо и по имени.


зачем же так категорично? Не надо девочек ругать, все у них получается
*PAN*, а Вы за админа? - а если к ним нужно обратиться? тогда как быть.....где они вообще сейчас?

----------


## PAN

> PAN, а Вы за админа?


Нет... За админа тока админ... :Meeting:  я же из модеров... :Grin: 
К админам можно и нужно обращатся, но лишь в тех случаях, когда не могут справиться модераторы... Например изменение ников, паролей, создание, изменение или удаление разделов... ограничение в правах пользователей, вплоть до бана... Т.е. по серьезным вопросам... И если к ним у Вас действительно будет просьба - обращайтесь именно в этой теме... :Yes4: 




> зачем же так категорично? Не надо девочек ругать,


А мальчиков можно???..... :Vah:

----------


## Спартанская Царица

> А мальчиков можно???...


а что нельзя?  :Grin:  ну.......девочкам нравится, хоть немного да поругать мальчиков  :Blush2:  ведь мужчина царь и Бог, он всегда у женских ног, да??...
Павел, а Вы такой же молодой сейчас как на фото? а на саксе играете?




> когда не могут справиться модераторы... Например изменение ников,


я вот по поводу ника и хотела обратиться...

----------


## PAN

> я вот по поводу ника и хотела обратиться...


Обращайтесь... По крайней мере один админ сегодня на форуме... :Yes4: 

Хотя ник неплох... Может оставить???





> Павел, а Вы такой же молодой сейчас как на фото?


К сожалению - нет... :Meeting:  Сейчас я уже старый... :Grin:  А это фото - апрель 93-го... :Yes4: 




> а на саксе играете?


Вот именно на саксе - нет...))) Да и вообще - в последние годы все больше на человеческих слабостях...)))

----------


## Mazaykina

> Обращайтесь... По крайней мере один админ сегодня на форуме...


Практически круглые сутки на посту.  :Taunt: 



> Да и вообще - в последние годы все больше на человеческих слабостях...)))


Как виртурзно выкрутился...  :Yahoo:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Уважаемый админ! Прошу Вас исправить, если это возможно мой ник с "raduga2173" на просто "raduga" или Janna


Увы, такие ники заняты. Придумайте такой, которого нет на форуме и напишите мне в личку.

----------


## Спартанская Царица

*Mazaykina*, 
спасибо за ник :Vishenka 32:

----------


## matvi-elena

Маришка (АДМИН) не ругай, если не там пишу ..... :Oj: 

*Год назад, на нашем форуме, Мариночка ( Мазайкина, она же АДМИН) наградила нас отдельной "жилплощадью" - нашей "Мастерской"   
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay....C5%EB%E5%ED%FB
Огромное СПАСИБО ей за это! СПАСИБО, что благодаря её усилиям существует наш любимый форум, ведь дня не проходит без общения друг с другом. СПАСИБО за то, что благодаря Марине, я встретила здесь настоящих друзей, из разных уголков Земли! Я очень ценю нашу дружбу и дорожу ею.
*

*А это подарок к ГОДОВЩИНЕ нашей "Мастерской" для всех "волшебниц" и ГЛАВНОЙ волшебницы - Маришки Зайкиной!!!*  http://narod.ru/disk/14917432001/%D0...D1%8B.avi.html

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2624052m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

Фото Маришки позаимствовала из раздела "Поздравлений" ( прошу автора не обижаться, хотелось сделать Марише сюрприз и не просить у неё фото) :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:

----------


## Mazaykina

> А это подарок к ГОДОВЩИНЕ нашей "Мастерской" для всех "волшебниц" и ГЛАВНОЙ волшебницы - Маришки Зайкиной!!!


Леночка, СПАСИБО родная!!! Я ОЧЕНЬ рада, что в свое время был создана твоя мастерская, один из самых посещаемых разделов форума. Какая хозяйка, такое и окружение! Посмотрела ролик, девочки все такие СВЕТЯЩИЕСЯ (и я в том числе, затесалась  :Blush2: )!!! Как же повезло вашим деткам в д.садах, что первое знакомство с МУЗЫКОЙ у них происходит через таких замечательных педагогов-музыкантов!
ТВОРИТЕ!!! ну а мы будем помогать чем сможем!

----------


## marina 64

Мариночка, подскажи пожалуйста, куда теперь перенесли раздел с темами Т. Боровик? Я читала. то там были какие-то трудности, а сейчас вообще не вижу этого раздела! Подскажи куда его перенесли? Спасибо!

----------


## Mazaykina

> куда теперь перенесли раздел с темами Т. Боровик?


По настоятельному требованию Т.А. раздел удален, как я не пробовала ее убедить в обратном. ВСЕ сообщенния Боровик удалены а сообщения девочек из разных тем перенесены в разные подразделы.

----------


## marina 64

Спасибо, я так и поняла! Жаль конечно, потому как теперь трудно будет искать какие-то сообщения, но ладно поищу!

----------


## Ольгушка

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста  размесить свою фотографию в профиле, 101 попытка не увенчалась успехом. Как то безликой быть не удобно..

----------


## Mazaykina

> Помогите пожалуйста размесить свою фотографию в профиле,


Для того, чтобы в аватар вставилась фотография, ее надо ужать до минимального размера в кб. Если не получается самой- пришлите мне, я уменьшу.

----------


## skar1983

Здравствуйте, огромноя просьба создать раздел для педагогов-организаторов, если такого нет,

----------


## Kliakca

> огромноя просьба создать раздел для педагогов-организаторов, если такого нет,


*skar1983*, На главной странице найдите "Раздел ведущих - мастеров Праздника"
"Раздел для общения специалистов -организаторов развлекательной индустрии"

----------


## Mazaykina

> просьба создать раздел для педагогов-организаторов,


Посмотрите здесь . В детском разделе есть то, о чем вы просите. Если это не то, тогда поясните, что подразумевает понятие педагог- организатор. В моем понимании- это завуч по внеклассной работе.

----------


## МУЗОК

Доброго здоровья, дорогие мои, близкие и родные, друзья, Марина и Володя! Отсутствовала на Форуме с 7 июня и очень скучала по общению! У меня очень важный вопрос. Получила, после своей просьбы, в личку ссылку от конкретного пользователя. Открыв её, не обратила внимание на то, что вверху, над ссылкой, находился текст с какими-то предложениями от анонимного пользователя. Скачала файл по ссылке. Там оказался вирус. Компьютер не подлежал восстановлению, произошёл разгон системы, в результате чего, сгорел жёсткий диск, блок питания, материнская плата. Страничку с сылкой я сохранила. Возможно ли узнать, был ли взломан пользователь, отправивший мне смертоносный для компа вирус, или ? Так как я , будучи уверена в безопасности,  за несколько секунд до скачивания файла, отключила антивирусник. Спасибо.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Получила, после своей просьбы, в личку ссылку от конкретного пользователя.


А от кого было сообщение?  Вопрос действительно, очень серьезный. Я очень надеюсь, что это было непреднамеренно.

----------


## МУЗОК

> Я очень надеюсь, что это было непреднамеренно.


Я тоже так думаю, Мариночка! Отправила в личку. Спасибо.

----------


## Натальяночка

Здравствуйте, Марина. У меня такой вопрос.Вчера, написав сообщение. увидела цифру 200 в количестве сообщений, а сегодня их стало 194. Можно узнать, за что удалились или я что-то не так делаю?

----------


## PAN

> Можно узнать, за что удалились или я что-то не так делаю?


*Натальяночка*, 
Не переживайте...

Сообщения удаляются чаще всего не "за что-то" конкретно, а при плановых чистках старых тем...
При этом опять же чаще их удаляет не админ, а модераторы разделов, особенно при переносе и объединении тем...

И, наверное самое главное... В ваших силах - чтобы у вас было и двести... и две тысячи... и, чего лукавить - даже двадцать тысяч сообщений... :Yes4: 

Поверьте... Если бы не переходы форума с обнулением счетчиков, и если бы не внезапные удаления не просто сообщений - а порой целых тем и даже разделов, происходивших до раздела форума... И если бы не аварийные удаления тем в Корзине...))) и не плановые чистки фотошопной темы в Свободном общении под названием Пикассовская галерея...
Ухххх... даже страшно подумать - скока бы у меня сейчас было сообщений на счетчике... :Yahoo:  Тысяч сорок, не меньше... :Taunt: 

Так что не грустите... Общайтесь, все будет хорошо... :Ok:

----------


## OZ...

Скажите пожалуйста, почему мне не открылись закрытые ранее темы после 30 сообщений? Что еще нужно сделать чтобы получить доступ ко всем разделам? Спасибо.

----------


## PAN

> Скажите пожалуйста, почему мне не открылись закрытые ранее темы после 30 сообщений? Что еще нужно сделать чтобы получить доступ ко всем разделам? Спасибо.


Кроме 30 сообщений нужен стаж - 1 месяц на форуме...
Потерпите, у вас уже скоро... :Grin: 
А пока займитесь оформлением своего профиля... в.т.ч. покажите себя общественности.. :Meeting:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Что еще нужно сделать чтобы получить доступ ко всем разделам?


Прочтите внимательно приветственное письмо от администрации, там  ясно сказано 30 *информативных* сообщений и 30 дней на форуме. Раздел игр, конечно, очень увлекательный, но к информативности он не имеет никакого отношения.  :Derisive:  Конечно, я внимательно смотрю за постами новичков и если вижу, что  пришел человек и сразу заявил о себе ИНТЕРЕСНЫМИ сообщениями и темами, я, в виде исключения из правил, открываю доступ пользователю раньше времени. Но... пока не могу этого сделать для вас.

----------


## Виктория Краснокутская

спасибо за информацию

----------


## Svetlana Kalinina

*Mazaykina*,  Марина, подскажите, куда деваются сообщения? У меня было 520 на прошлой неделе, а сейчас 511? Вроде стараюсь не флудить,  даже прошу модераторов соединить мои сообщения, если идут рядом, а добавить сама не могу, полчаса вышли... И добавляю сообщения регулярно, а они уменьшаются...

----------


## PAN

*Svetlana Kalinina*, 
В этой же теме, чуть выше... Видите???... Сообщение нумер 688 - вопрос аналогичный вашему... А в сообщении № 689 - ответ.......

----------


## mind5

Уважаемые администраторы. Не могу попасть на форум, в закрытые отделы. Ввожу логин пароль, мне говорят что спасибо что зашли на сайт, но однако дальше ничего не происходит. Помогите.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Не могу попасть на форум, в закрытые отделы. Ввожу логин пароль, мне говорят что спасибо что зашли на сайт, но однако дальше ничего не происходит. Помогите.


Проверила, с аккаунтом все в порядке, доступ открыт. Попробуйте удалить куки, подождать 15 минут и по-новой зайти с паролем.

----------


## lilsing

Уважаемые адменистраторы! Возможно ли поменять свой ник? Очень нужно :Smile3:

----------


## PAN

> Возможно ли поменять свой ник? Очень нужно


Если очень нужно - то конечно можно... :Yes4: 

Пишите - какой ник вам более по душе...

Мазайкина добрая... Поменяет... :Ok:

----------


## lilsing

Что правда? :Yahoo:  Вот так можно написать и его поменяют??? :Vah:  тогда хочу, хочу, хочу, мммм.... ээээ... мой старый, любименький lilsing, пожааалуйста. Или хотябы букву "Й" в феерверк вписать, а то как первоклашка... Спасибо большое!!!!!!

----------


## Mazaykina

> мой старый, любименький lilsing, пожааалуйста.


Это твой ник с регистрацией с 2007 года? если да, я могу объединить старый и новый аккаунт. И будешь бы старичком со стааажем. :)))

----------


## lilsing

:Yahoo: Хочу, хочу, хочууууууууууу, Оооооочень хочу :Yahoo:  Да, да, да, да - обожаю вас, всех обожаю, но вас больше...Ура!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Вы меня осчастливили, я прямо не усну всю ночь!!!!! Как всётаки мало нужно человеку для счастья :064:  :062:  :049:  Спасибо, огромнейшее спасибо!!!!!

----------


## Mazaykina

*lilsing*,
Вот и все. Аватар, если захочешь, поменяешь на новый.  :Yes4:

----------


## lilsing

Спасибо большое, теперь я - это я :Yahoo:

----------


## TUDASHA

Здравствуйте! У меня тоже проблема с фото. Что бы я ни загружала: своё фото, либо аву - пишет одно и то же: "некорректный файл". Помогите, пожалуйста.

----------


## Татьянушка

Приветствую админов))))
У меня вопрос. Почему некоторые закрытые разделы посещают гости? Или уже сняты  ограничения? :Smile3:

----------


## PAN

*Татьянушка*, что и где конкретно произошло???

----------


## Татьянушка

Паш, конкретно))) В разделе ведущих открыты для всех и зарегенных и незарегенных подразделы: Малые литературные жанры, Праздники на любой вкус и аудиторию, Свадьба, Юбилей. А также в подразделе "Город мастеров Ин-Ку" открыты мастерские Пигмалиона, Ильича и Макнаты.

----------


## Mazaykina

*Татьянушка*,
А когда у нас было закрыто ВСЁ?
Всегда на форуме были лишь некоторые разделы спрятаны от всех  пользователей. У ведущих их больше, у остальных меньше, но никогда не  было закрыто все. Для общения не для посторонних есть еще более закрытые  разделы. Единственное, проверила мастерские, почему-то открылись 3  мастерские.  Что ж, закроем, просто уже опять нужна чистка.  :Tu:

----------


## Татьянушка

Марина, я про все и не говорю))) Просто подписано, что эти разделы доступны для зарегистрированных пользователей. А на самом деле доступны всем. 

Просто получилось так, что с чужого компа зашла и думала, что пароль не вспомню, а оказалось и не надо вспоминать -  интересующие меня разделы доступны и без подтверждения регистрации. Вы уже давно говорили, что форум нуждается в чистке - вот я и задумалась для всех открыто или это глюк  :Smile3:

----------


## MarinaPotkina

Всех приветствую..и хочу спросить, я напартачила в разделе Фото с наших  праздников, выставила много повторных фото, теперь не знаю как убрать....

----------


## PAN

> теперь не знаю


В личку к модераторам раздела - они уберут... :Yes4:

----------


## MarinaPotkina

> В личку к модераторам раздела - они уберут...


это я точно не знаю где... :Tu:

----------


## elannika*

Здравствуйте! Под некоторыми моими сообщениями реклама! Например, вот здесь:http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4115466  Что это?  Как-то очень раздражает.

----------


## Symeon

> это я точно не знаю где...


1. Зайдите на главную страницу раздела (это там, где перечислены все подразделы или темы)
2. Спуститесь в самый низ, там не сером фоне будет написано: "Модераторы раздела ........" 
3. Выберите любого из перечисленных модераторов, кликните (нажмите мышкой) на его ник (имя пользователя).
4. Откроется новая страница с профилем выбранной Вами личности. В колонке слева выберите команду "Отправить личное сообщение"
5. На странице создания нового сообщения подробно изложите проблему, по возможности дайте ссылку на страницу с этой проблемой. Нажмите кнопку "Отправить сообщение".

----------


## Mazaykina

> Здравствуйте! Под некоторыми моими сообщениями реклама!


Рекламные блоки располагаются в первых постах страниц. Да, может это и раздражает, но это единственное средство дохода форума.

----------


## Елена Ширшина

*Mazaykina*, Мариночка, доброе время суток!!! Хочу попросить, если возможно, поменять мой НИК  *shershena* на *Елена Ширшина*. Буду очень признательна!

----------


## V.Kostrov

*Елена Ширшина*, 
Ник изменен, перезагрузите страницу и зайдите под новым ником.

----------


## Елена Ширшина

Владимир! Огромное спасибо!  :Tender:

----------


## Tasya835

Уважаемые администраторы этого драгоценного форума! Я на форуме с января 2009 года, когда он ещё назывался forum.plus-msk.ru. После проблем с компьютером и после того, как я только сменила свой почтовый ящик, почему-то никак не могла зайти к Вам. У меня был ник Natali835, пожалуйста, помогите. У меня такая депрессия по этому поводу, хоть плачь. Пришлось регистрироваться заново и сейчас пока запрет на всё... Ну, я думаю это поправимо? Я очень рада, что опять с вами!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Aga:  :Yes4:  :Oj:

----------


## Mazaykina

> У меня был ник Natali835


Странно, я не нашла пользователя с таким ником. http://forum.in-ku.com/memberlist.ph...sername=Natali Может как-то по-другому он пишется?

----------


## galinaamerhanowa

Добрый день! Подскажите, пожалуйста о Петропавловском ТОЕ 2011. Нет возможности пока поехать в Европу (а как хотелось бы!!!), а Петропавловск рядом. Спасибо за ответ!

----------


## Гульнарка-татарка

Доброго времени суток. Не знаю в том ли разделе пишу. У меня такая проблема. С момента регистрации посещала раздел игры для разогрева гостей, а сегодня мне туда уже нельзя. Я ни у кого ничего не слизывала, наоборот, поделилась своим. Обидно очень...

----------


## лен0к

Я, с Вашего позволения, сюда же пожалуюсь! я на форуме новичок, активно интересуюсь разными тамадейскими штуками, так как, хоть и не являюсь ведущим, но, в силу личных склонностей-способностей-интересов, стараюсь самостоятельно разнообразить досуг и праздники родных и друзей на безвозмездной основе. В последнее время активно использовала раздел "Свадьба" (брат в конце августа женится) - и вот беда - он перестал у меня открываться. Веду себя прилично -  флуда не допускаю. Помогите-объясните - что не так??? Ведь раздел Свадьба вроде бы открыт для всех зарегистрированных пользователей?
С уважением, Ленок

----------


## лен0к

Сейчас попробовала заходить в другие разделы, где указаны аналогичные требования:
тамадеи, встречи, фестивали - закрыт для незарегистрированных пользователей - у меня не открывается
юбилеи - только для зарегистрированных пользователей - открывается
музыкальная шкатулка - аналогично.  
но, главное - свадьба по прежнему для меня под замком(((( в общем прописаны одни требования, а работают какие-то другие...

----------


## Mazaykina

*лен0к*,
Да, раздел Свадьба, как и некоторые другие ВНОВЬ закрыт для НЕАКТИВНЫХ пользователей. Эти разделы всегда были закрыты. Но в силу системных сбоев некоторые спрятанные разделы открылись. Т.к. времени летом на исправление этих ошибок не было, вы могли просматирвать их. Теперь все стало как прежде. Если вы хотите попась в сокровищницу форума, вам придется для себя решить - стать активным пользователем, а для этого нужно лишь одно условие ОБЩАТЬСЯ, или будете довольствоваться тем, что лежит на поверхности.

----------


## KAlinchik

> Веду себя прилично - флуда не допускаю


Лена, а Вы ведите себя неприлично:) Можно допускать не просто флуд, а  активно общаться:)

----------


## Neffy

Добрый день, уважаемая Марина! Такая ситуация - зашла в Мой профиль, дата рождения 29.01.1975, а на самом деле 1.05.1981.  :Yes4: 
Вопрос, конечно, непринципиальный, но возможно ли изменить на правильную? Заранее спасибо!  :Smile3:

----------


## штэффи

Добрый вечер! Скажите пожалуйста,что означает "испытательный срок "на форуме?Я новичок. Спасибо :Smile3:

----------


## Mazaykina

> возможно ли изменить на правильную?


Уже сделано.



> Лена, а Вы ведите себя неприлично:)


 :Taunt:  В точку, Алинка!  :Ok:

----------


## Neffy

> Уже сделано.


*Спасибо!* :Thank You:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Скажите пожалуйста,что означает "испытательный срок "на форуме?


Прочтите внимательно приветственное письмо от администрации, там все сказано.

----------


## Rem-Olya

Марина, скажите, пожалуйста, где мне будет правильнее выставлять отчеты о праздниках, так как мне пока нельзя в вышеуказанный раздел...Иногда так хочется выставить интересные фото  и не только. Если я что-то пропустила в данном разделе, прошу меня извинить...

----------


## алексаша

Добрый день! Скажите пожалуйста, как можно попасть на форум в тему, где пометка личный, например свадьба?

----------


## Курица

> где мне будет правильнее выставлять отчеты о праздниках, так как мне пока нельзя в вышеуказанный раздел...


Ольга, у нас есть такой раздел для новичков "Проверим алгеброй гармонию", в нём как раз анализируются проведенные мероприятия, туда можно и фото выставить!
Это *тут* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E-%E1%FB%EB%EE...

----------


## uljbka

Марина,по моему попрежнему не активные пользователи могут все темы смотреть,в теме юбилеии,по краинеи мере видно это,в подразделе театры экспромты,костюмированые,да помоему весь юбилей

----------


## Mazaykina

> Марина,по моему попрежнему не активные пользователи могут все темы смотреть,в теме юбилеии,по краинеи мере видно это,в подразделе театры экспромты,костюмированые,да помоему весь юбилей


Да, юбилеи- открыты. Они и не были никогда закрытым разделом. 
А вы хотите закрыть весь форум? Тогда в чем вообще смысл нашего общения? Старички друг с другом? А как же новые, свежие идеи, мысли вновь пришедших пользователей?

----------


## uljbka

Да,нет когда я пришла он закрытым был,если не так то вопросов нет.Спасибо :Smile3:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Да,нет когда я пришла он закрытым бы


Светочка, он закрыт для НЕзарегистрированных пользователей, как написано в пояснении к разделу. Раньше он был более закрыт, сейчас - нет.

----------


## uljbka

Нет,Марина без проблем,просто  я думала может опять сбой в системе произошёл,а не мне решать какие темы открытыми оставлять.Спасибо за разьяснение. :Ok:

----------


## Mazaykina

> я думала может опять сбой в системе произошёл


Такое тоже бывает. Но в любом случае- спасибо за внимательность.

----------


## vfhbyf

Здравствуйте всем. Забыла пароль... ай-яй-яй....., дома браузер страницу в избранных открывает и сразу попадаю к себе, а вот в других местах уже не могу без забытого пароля. Пожалста помогите информацией..... что мне сделать?
Моя почта birycovamarina@mail.ru

----------


## Децима

Не могу найти форум Татьяны Боровик, раньше он был в музыкальном разделе. Помогите, пожалуйста!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Не могу найти форум Татьяны Боровик,


По требованию Т. Боровик- ее раздел удален. В интернете есть ее сайт и форум.

----------


## оксана капустина

здравствуйте, Марина. почему я не могу попасть на форум, свои материалы я размещала?

----------


## Mazaykina

> почему я не могу попасть на форум, свои материалы я размещала?


Оксана, я вижу у вас только 2 сообщения. И почему не можете попасть на форум, если я читаю ваш пост? Или вы о каком-то другом форуме говорите?

----------


## оксана капустина

я не могу зайти в некоторые разделы для муз.руководителей, даже в те, где я выкладывала материал! и что значит "личный"

----------


## Снежана Ангарова

Добрый вечер! Не могу войти в Музыкальный раздел((( Нет прав. Что надо сделать для того, чтобы получить?

----------


## Mazaykina

> я не могу зайти в некоторые разделы для муз.руководителей, даже в те, где я выкладывала материал! и что значит "личный"


Летом некоторые, обычно закрытые разделы, были открыты, Сейчас все вернулось как прежде. Хотите попасть во все разделы- общайтесь. Материал никто от вас не требует. 




> Что надо сделать для того, чтобы получить?


Общаться.

----------


## оксана капустина

спасибо, все понятно!

----------


## лариса львовна

Здравствуйте *V.Kostrov*, !
вот из этой темки пропали сообщения.http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...84#post4145084 .в чём дело?и как востановить?

----------


## V.Kostrov

> вот из этой темки пропали сообщения.


Дело в том, что все темы и разделы форума курируются модераторами, которые являются специалистами в данных направлениях. Они следят за порядком и иногда подчищают темы. Некоторые посты в данной теме были удалены модератором.

----------


## Янек

Очень не гуд, что нет возможности вставить музыкальный файл  в пост . Очень многие я думаю сказали бы слова благодарности. . А так была бы кнопочка в форме ответа и получай плеер с песенкой или музыкой, не переходя  на  другой ресурс. Может  не очень складно написал, ну технические специалисты меня поймут.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Может не очень складно написал, ну технические специалисты меня поймут.


написано все понятно. Только одна загвоздка... Авторские права. .. то, что выкладывается нашими пользователями - далеко не всегда авторский музыкальный материал. Остальное- думаю, понятно.




> в чём дело?и как востановить?


Причина удаления постов, написанная модератором- дублирование. значит, этот материал уже был выставлен в одной из тем на форуме.

----------


## Янек

> написано все понятно. Только одна загвоздка... Авторские права. .. то, что выкладывается нашими пользователями - далеко не всегда авторский музыкальный материал. Остальное- думаю, понятно.


Извините не хочется быть навязчивым, но ведь видео разрешено вставлять роликами, а не ссылками на сторонний ресурс. Кстати реализовано это же на  Плейкасте.ру. Можно устновить правило указывать источник и автора, картинки мы тоже используем из просторов инета,сто раз кем-то возможно переделанные, на отдельных даже по несколько сайтов указано. Вот к этому посту я бы например вставил песенку http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4145549  и пост был более красивый  к восприятию. Ещё раз извините. :Yes4:

----------


## PAN

*Янек*, не все так однозначно... Просто примите как есть, ибо просто долго объяснять...
И пожалейте Марину - у нее есть более насущные дела на форуме...
Если будут вопросы - можно задать их мне в личку, обязательно отвечу...

----------


## Янек

> пожалейте Марину - у нее есть более насущные дела на форуме..


Павел , всё понял. Мариночка извините, их гее на хаус. Данке шён. :)

----------


## fagott

Здравствуйте, мне надо обновить ссылки.Как это сделать?Помогите пожалуйста

----------


## tatianaprofi

Добрый вечер, форумчане! Не могу загрузить аватар. Почему?

----------


## margomargogo

объясните мне , что такое испытательный срок для чтения тем? я совершенно не пойму , что нужно сделать, чтобы прочесть информацию или скачать сценарий.
Я ранее была на форуме и все темы открывались.

----------


## Семи-цветик

Здравствуйте! В разделе "Инструкторы по физкультуре" уже давно любое последнее сообщение в подразделе "Музыка в помощь" высвечивается сразу в двух окошках:в "Сценариях спортивных праздников" и в"Музыка в помощь", а это ведь разные подразделы (к стати в навигации подраздел "Музыка в помощь" смотрится как подраздел "Сценариев к праздникам", а ведь на самом деле  - это два равнозначных подраздела).

----------


## Mazaykina

> в навигации подраздел "Музыка в помощь" смотрится как подраздел "Сценариев к праздникам", а ведь на самом деле - это два равнозначных подраздела).


Света, на самом деле- Музыка в помощь является как раз пподразделом раздела Сценариев, поэтому и и всё показывается как ты описала. В данной ситуации я пока не вижу необходимости выделения Музыкального подраздела в раздел.

----------


## Семи-цветик

Марин, а почему два одинаковых-то сообщения последних высвечивается (только с "Музыки в помощь", а со "сценариев" последнее вообще не показывается)?       И я все равно не поняла, почему "Музыка  - подраздел "Сценариев"? Ведь когда нажимаешь на раздел "Инструкторы физкультуры", открывается 5 подразделов: Спортивная разминка, Методическая копилка, Конспекты сценариев, Музыка в помощь, Плавание (т.е. Музыка - уже и так отдельно)....

----------


## Люсьен2011

здравствуйте! мне нужна ваша помощь. мне нужно заменить ник с Александр2011 на Люсьен2011,чтобы небыло путаницы.надеюсь это возможно. спасибо.

----------


## galina-muz

Марина, здравствуйте!
За 30 лет педагогического стажа я "путешествовала" с маленькой дочерью. Работала муз. руководителем в детском саду, учителем музыки в общеобразовательной школе, преподавателем по классу фортепиано в ДШИ. За годы работы у меня накопилось много материала, которым я с радостью могу поделиться на страницах Вашего сайта. На стр. ДШИ я начала выкладывать материал, а стр. для учителей музыки общеобразовательной школы для меня закрыта. Я понимаю, испытательный срок, но нельзя ли открыть?  Жду Вашего решения. С уважением, galina-muz.

----------


## kotya-lebed

Здравствуйте, подскажите пожалуйста, почему у меня не открываются все темы? В частности "Свято в дитячому садку"

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Здравствуйте, подскажите пожалуйста, почему у меня не открываются все темы? В частности "Свято в дитячому садку"


Позволю себе ответить за Марину. У Вас нет доступа в закрытые темы, т.к. Вы ещё новичок. Наберёте 30 сообщений и "врата рая" для Вас откроются!  :Ok:   :Grin:  Удачи!

----------


## Kliakca

В разделе "Обо всём" перестали отображаться в постах загруженные картинки.
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4201191
Это глюк или запрет на выкладывание?

Попробую в этом разделе выложить...

[IMG]http://*********su/693661.htm[/IMG]

PS; Вы её видети? Я не вижу... :Tu:  Значит по всему форуму.

----------


## Лев

Загрузилось :Yes4: 
[IMG][IMG]http://*********su/681468m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Kliakca

> Загрузилось


Теперь только в миниатюре можно выкладывать? :Blink: 
Пробуем...
[IMG]http://*********su/673181m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лев

Да, только миниатюра... :No2:  о, и она не загружается
[IMG]http://*********su/658929.htm[/IMG]

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Добрый день! Это у меня только такие проблемы с форумом? Вроде, никто не пишет, не жалуется. После третьего-четвёртого клика выбивает и пишет - ошибка. Куки чистила.

----------


## Mazaykina

> После третьего-четвёртого клика выбивает и пишет - ошибка.


Ириша, действительно, кроме тебя никто не обращался с такой проблемой. Попробуй в другом браузере поработать. если Мозила, то в хроме открой и потестируй. Может дело в настройках именно браузера?

----------


## olga kh

Марина, прости, пожалуйста, если я не в тему...Почему-то у меня не работает значок "репутация". Я никому ничего не могу написать((( А иногда так хочется - быстро, кратко и - от души!.. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Если не к тебе, к кому еще обратиться можно с такой ситуацией?..

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Марина,добрый день!У меня просьба личного характера...я по просьбе  девочек из флудилки внизу выставила свё летнее путешествие называется ОТПУСК 2011.Все кто хотели посмотрели,убери его пожалуйста.А размстила я его во встречи с форумчанами...Зарание багодарю!!!!

----------


## silver975

Добрый вечер. Подскажите, на mail.ru перестали загружаться файлы. В чём  причина? Как можно исправить?

----------


## Shusteer

Мариночка, привет :Smile3:  Я встревожилась.Зашла сегодня на Ин-ку, а у меня Касперский сработал, правда тпочти сразу же позеленел, но всё возобновляется, как только перехожу в  другую тему или на другую страничку. Что это? :Blink: ...или это мои личные проблемы? Просвети, плиз...Буду очень признательна :Tender:

----------


## Курица

> Зашла сегодня на Ин-ку, а у меня Касперский сработал, правда тпочти сразу же позеленел


Марина,Володя! И мне мой антивирусник (Аваст) сразу сегодня утром выставил в адресной строке:"Опасный сайт" розовым и в треугольнике *!*
Что бы это значило? :Blink:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Мариночка, привет Я встревожилась.Зашла сегодня на Ин-ку, а у меня Касперский сработал, правда тпочти сразу же позеленел, но всё возобновляется, как только перехожу в другую тему или на другую страничку. Что это?...или это мои личные проблемы? Просвети, плиз...Буду очень признательна





> Марина,Володя! И мне мой антивирусник (Аваст) сразу сегодня утром выставил в адресной строке:"Опасный сайт" розовым и в треугольнике !
> Что бы это значило?


И у меня!!!! При каждом переходе на новую страницу!

----------


## Aluetta

Марина, здравствуйте! Я из беседки муз.руководителей! У нас тоже у многих на каждой страничке появляется табличка антивирусника и пишет о трояне. И уже двое поймали вирус, который блокирует комп, я позавчера, ещё одна девочка сегодня.Свой я , к счастью, быстро разблокировала. Пожалуйста, помогите!

----------


## mariSh_a

Похоже данная проблема у всех!!! антивирусник ругается! Похоже где-то вирус! :Yes4:

----------


## Славина

> Похоже данная проблема у всех!!! антивирусник ругается


 :Yes4:  Да, вот и у меня тоже угроза какой-то троянской программы.

----------


## Анатольевна

> Зашла сегодня на Ин-ку, а у меня Касперский сработал, правда тпочти сразу же позеленел, но всё возобновляется, как только перехожу в  другую тему или на другую страничку.





> При каждом переходе на новую страницу!


У меня то же самое, и с Оперы, и с Мазилы.

----------


## Alenajazz

> У меня то же самое


У меня было вчера. Сегодня всё нормально.

----------


## PAN

> У меня было вчера. Сегодня всё нормально.


Проблема есть, она выявлена, но пока не решена...
Проблема появляется независимо от браузера и региона пользователя, так что не торопитесь искать вирусы на своем компе...
Компьютеры с установленным антивирусным пакетом на сегодня вне угрозы...
Главное - без паники... ничего непоправимого не случилось и не случиться...

----------


## Benya

Паш, у мну тоже НОД на троян ругается...

----------


## PAN

Ну что, вроде все живы-здоровы??? Ни у кого ничего не пропало??? Поосмотритесь по своим темкам...

----------


## Tatuana

Ура!!!!  :Yahoo:  Я попала на форум! Мариша, спа-си-бо за помощь !!!! :Tender:

----------


## slava70

Всем привет, Мариша в яндексе форум ин-ку попал в список опасных и зараженных, вот смотри.
1 Forum.in-ku.com
Сайт может угрожать безопасности вашего компьютера
Посещение этого сайта может привести к заражению компьютера вредоносными программами, использованию его без вашего ведома, а также к порче или краже ваших данных. Почему?
 Посмотреть сохранённую безопасную копию 
Это не угрожает вашему компьютеру и данным
Всё равно перейти на эту страницу 
Переход по ссылке может нанести вред вашему компьютеру
Всё, что касается работы форума in-ku.com. Связь с администрацией, техническая поддержка, предложения и … проводимые не под эгидой МОД ИН-КУ. Опции форума: RSS лента этого раздела.
forum.in-ku.com копия ещё ....Что то делать надо.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Что то делать надо.


Славик, спасибо большое за информацию. Да, вчера был вирус, от этого никто не застрахован, подобрались и к нам хакеры. Весь день программисты чистили базу. Сейчас все в порядке, а то, что в яндексе пишут- так мы не можем им запретить. Платить еще и за это, я не стану. Ну может меньше народу будет регистрироваться, так и ладно.  :Taunt:

----------


## Дом Савиньон

Здравствуйте! 
Я тоже сейчас столкнулась с этим, но уже будучи грамотной в этом вопросе, проигнорировала заставку.
Один из вариантов- этого события (появления красной заставки с тревожным предупреждением!)- это козни конкурентов!
Я, конечно, сомневаюсь, что у такого ПРЕКРАСНОГО, :Ok:  ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНОГО, :Ok:  НАСЫЩЕННОГО :Ok:  (это не лесть, а просто констатация факта :Yes4: )  форума могут быть хоть сколько значимые соперники, но мало ли..
Почему я это пишу, потому что *сама лично* сталкивалась с тем, что такую заставку *специально* делают для того, чтобы народ боялся заходить на сайт, как следствие-снижение посещаемости...

----------


## Марийка-Умница

Огромная просьба : подскажите где находится переход на мобильную версию?
Не могу найти, а ведь была..

----------


## Марийка-Умница

> Ну что, вроде все живы-здоровы??? Ни у кого ничего не пропало??? Поосмотритесь по своим темкам...


увы и ах...ноут в коме, причем весьма серьезной - что то с жестким диском сотворил пакостный вирус, не знаю сумеют ли реанимировать наши местные "самоделкины"...
Вот такая беда...

Попробую глянуть свои темки, но с телефона по полной версии сайта "гулять" напряжно:((

----------


## волька

Помогите пожалуйста !!!
*moros*    Генадий написал
На ин-ку, вот что у меня появляется при входе
[IMG]http://*********su/906389m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/900245m.jpg[/IMG]
И даже если я нажимаю в правом нижнем углу "игнорировать"  и вхожу на форум  он в аброкадаброчном виде открывается и на каждом открытие чего-либо опять высвечивается первое изображение. Вот так.

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> Помогите пожалуйста !!!
> moros Генадий написал
> На ин-ку, вот что у меня появляется при входе





> И даже если я нажимаю в правом нижнем углу "игнорировать" и вхожу на форум он в аброкадаброчном виде открывается и на каждом открытие чего-либо опять высвечивается первое изображение. Вот так


У меня 2 сутки аналогичная проблема, возникает если я захожу на форум через Мозиллу, ничего не помогает, ни чистка куков, ни Касперский, ничего!  Вот точь в точь такая же картинка с угрожающей надписью. С игнорированием - всё так же. А вот захожу через Интернет Эксплорер - всё нормально.

----------


## волька

*Валерия Вержакова*, 
Спасибо!

----------


## Fudo

*Уважаемая администрация сея ресурса , просим закрыть Вас слабые места в вашей системы , при мониторинге огромного числа сайтов в интернете - на уязвимые и слабые места , был внесен и ваш сайт, после его изучения ,он выпал со списка из-за того, что он нам не подходил по многим причинам.

У вас большая ошибка в базе данных.

После глубокого анализа , выяснилось - что можно без труда ,собрать все пароли пользователей.
Зайти в панель управления.
Управлять FTP.
Удалять базу данных.
Редактировать phpMyAdmin

На счет вируса , его тут не было и нету.

Просто сработал скрипт, типа вирус.

Не все решается вирусами я вам скажу.

На форуме стоял Фрейм.
После слива трафика ,оказалось он не такой какой нужен.
И мы поставили табличку на сайт, возможно кто то видел ее.
Дабы не вмешиваться и тем самым ,админы смогли бы поменять пароли и т д.*



*
Отпишитесь в теме.*

*Мы можем вам показать ошибки и как их исправить ,что бы в дальнейшем форум был защищен.*

Напоминаю сайт по прежнему уязвим.

 :Yes4:

----------


## V.Kostrov

*Fudo*,  Да, не спорю, немного легкомысленно мы отнеслись к серьезной защите ресурса. За что и поплатились. Но думаю, что ваш перечень уязвимостей слегка преувеличен. Если вы с добрыми намерениями, то покажите какие либо факты внутрисерверной информации. Да, фреймовский скрипт был повешен на форум, но это чисто форумский взлом. Но по любому, работу над ошибками, будем делать.

----------


## V.Kostrov

*Fudo*, Ну это не ново и уже достаточно давно известно. Единственная поправка: По хешу можно расшифровать только простой пароль. Для боле-менее сложного, необходимо ну очень не мало машино-часов. Второе, получение пароля админа форума не дает доступа к серверу. Поэтому я и сказал, что перечисленные уязвимости преувеличены. Но тем не менее, спасибо за указанные недостатки безопасности!!!

----------


## Fudo

*Я указал одну ошибку , но они еще есть, на данном форуме. Более серьезные.*  :Smile3: 

*К вечеру распишу.*

----------


## V.Kostrov

Да, да, спасибо, что подтолкнули к более серьезному подходу к работе над безопасностью ресурса. С удовольствием бы пообщался с вами где то в привате по данному вопросу.

----------


## Fudo

Я не кого не хотел обидеть и мои друзья тоже ,извините за предоставленные неудобства.  :Smile3:  Я просто хотел помочь.

На счет хешей , это вам для кругозора.  :Smile3: 

32-символьные хэши:

без соли: md5 или md5($md5)

1a1dc91c907325c69271ddf0c944bc72

с солью 2 символа: md5($salt.$pass)

bbde0359d80a56c0765bf30e3116c73d:b0

с солью 3,30 символов: md5(md5($pass).$salt)

9069b0a70e89821710c7b9c6ddfa1339:*|/
    33962b23840f5212ff5f594c3dea1b5a:VhVpcK>xIzU=JYi&|7wje4MWyBF$?#

с солью 5,8 символов: md5(md5($salt).md5($pass))

8ca78a583e1b35e175ec5bd02e880e35:gEA_Z
66cea44067b962a71d9f578363aae68c:mQHJedIM

с солью 16,32 символа: md5($pass.$salt)

a382a8e7d694cb4fc71d8cda67ee0802:HgtalJ4UaxuSBwSX
   d666f494d2ea2bd1819a3ca2e9409f36:LCyAwlMKplHxkFp6SZSfNlnLdBTrOcG6

13-символьный хэш:

DES(unix)

FkL6hgPZ138Ug
EZUv/lAcqf06.

16-символьный хэш:

MySQL

29bad1457ee5e49e

40-символьные хэши:

MySQL5
верхний регистр символов

root:*94BDCEBE19083CE2A1F959FD02F964C7Af4CfC29
*32FD2FB910CC84D8E710B431E1C208514F56D9EF
7F44978F28CCD7874293693FD73F4BDDD64321E1

Sha-1
нижний регистр символов

9d4e1e23bd5b727046a9e3b4b7db57bd8d6ee684

sha1($username.$pass)
наличие 4-символьной соли, обязательно наличие имени пользователя (username)

user:45f106ef4d5161e7aa38cf6c666607f25748b6ca:bf76

MD5(unix)
наличие $1$ в начале хэша

$1$dNSCl38g$f0hqUX9K7lr3hFzU4JspZ0

MD5(WordPress)
наличие $P$B или $P$9 в начале хэша

$P$BHUnawZ54ZdpoZOm4sbVAK0

MD5(PhpBB3)
наличие $H$7 или $H$9 в начале хэша

$H$9x9g17Renn7Nk1l8MG64nD1

MD5(APR)
наличие $apr1$ в начале хэша

$apr1$$kRqAZHnuzcwDL84Mm7oc1.

OpenBSD Blowfish
наличие $2a$ в начале хэша

$2a$08$Pv6/4g5LwwisUCJmim/tR.CT7vXfUYjsSqDfZ/YU.1urjzNmQFQum

SHA-256(Unix)
наличие $5$ в начале хэша
$5$1$6rPISQo58O3bm0PRwPmc3uhLi.TPE1NhHq0VIVf1X/8

SHA-512(Unix)
наличие $6$ в начале хэша

$6$1$RRbbJXv8x38tKhWFDQ3m9bE1L/2yteMGAJ7E6h1OMqhpFDO3EHUvv3YD0oX0NywDa.toXreflU/VBJ2dwKTyM0

----------


## Mazaykina

> Я указал одну ошибку , но они еще есть, на данном форуме. Более серьезные. 
> 
> К вечеру распишу.


Ой. вы уж не расписывайте, пожалуйста, больше в открытую!  :Taunt:  А то вдруг у кого-то появится желание вообще нас грохнуть? Думаете, все такие добрые самаритяне? Я знаю, что есть у нас и скрытые "доброжелатели" Если уж крупные миллионные порталы атакуют, то что говорить о нас? Поэтому, пост я удалила от греха подальше.  :Yes4: 
Теперь на счет технических деталей. Конечно, НИКТО не застрахован от взлома, ни один сайт или форум. 
тот пароль, что вы написали, ПОЧТИ правильный, но именно этот был у меня месяц назад, каждый месяц я в нем меняла по одному- 2 знака. Может это и неправильно, но как-то не приходилось раньше предохраняться по-серьезному. Теперь уже ТОЧНО научили... 
*Я очень благодарна вам, за науку. Буду еще больше рада плодотворному сотрудничеству и общению. Если вы не против, перенесем разговор в емейл или скайп. Я там mazaykina. Всегда готова к конструктивному разговору.*

----------


## Mazaykina

> На счет хешей , это вам для кругозора.


Божеее, если бы мне, музыканту, кто-то объяснил что это такое??!! :Vah:  ЖДУ в скайпе, ученик готов слушать лекцию!!

----------


## Kliakca

> Я не кого не хотел обидеть и мои друзья тоже ,извините за предоставленные неудобства.  Я просто хотел помочь.


Matt, Arigatou. :Aga:

----------


## Оксенючка

здравствуйте! не могу попасть в тему "Отчетов" а очень очень надо. как можно узнать когда для меня испытательный срок закончится?

----------


## Оксенючка

вот это сообщение появляетсяВаш аккаунт имеет недостаточно прав для доступа к этой странице. Вы пытаетесь редактировать чьё-то сообщение, использовать административные полномочия или прочие опции ограниченного доступа?
Вы пытаетесь написать сообщение, но ваш аккаунт отключён администрацией или ожидает активации.
Хотя раньше доступ был и мои отчеты в этой теме есть!!!

----------


## Mazaykina

> не могу попасть в тему "Отчетов"


Этот раздел уже давно закрыт для неактивных пользователей. Начните общаться и все автоматически откроется.

----------


## Оксенючка

Спасибо!!! будем общаться!!!

----------


## Lubushka

Подскажите кто-нибудь, где мне, новичку можно написать свои произведения. Небольшие сценки,  стихи для детей, загадки для детей. Хожу-хожу по сайту и никуда попасть не могу.

----------


## Mazaykina

> где мне, новичку можно написать свои произведения


Да. форум у нас немаленький, трудно сразу вникнуть, НО самое главное- не стесняться и начать общаться. В каждом разделе есть свой модератор (внизу если спуститься по разделу-  написано), ПРЯМО  В ЛИЧКУ ему пишите и спрашивайте. Я пока не могу точно сказать- где вам лучше выставлять, т.к. вы не написали кто вы- педагог или ведущий. И в том и в другом разделах есть детские оТКРЫТЫЕ разделы.

----------


## PAN

> стихи для детей


Со стихами - к нам, вот по этой ссылке... :Yes4:  http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay....EE%FD%E7%E8%FF
И нам все равно - кто вы, музрук или ведущий... :Grin: 

Добро пожаловать... :flower:

----------


## ольга дьячок

Здравствуйте! Помоготе, пожалуйста попасть на страничку скорой помощи для музыкальных руководителей. Хотела зайти сегодня, а там  вот это появляется  сообщение: Ваш аккаунт имеет недостаточно прав для доступа к этой странице. Вы пытаетесь редактировать чьё-то сообщение, использовать административные полномочия или прочие опции ограниченного доступа?
Вы пытаетесь написать сообщение, но ваш аккаунт отключён администрацией или ожидает активации.
Хотя раньше доступ был и я писала сообщения, на которые ждут ответа. С уважением музработник детского сада Ольга Дьячок. За ранее благодарна.

----------


## Римма1961

Здравствуйте! Я сегодня обнаружила такое же сообщение... Очень расстроилась. Ведь я выставляла песни, делилась своими наработками. Жду возвращения на любимый форум. Это глоток свежего воздуха. Дело в том, что мы переехали с одного региона в другой. В Уфе муз. руководителей часто собирали то на городские, то на районные мероприятия. Мы делились опытом, учились друг у друга. А здесь такое болото... Я уже работаю год, но ни разу нас не собирали. Очень была неприятно  удивлена. А наш форум давал такую возможность. Когда будет доступ?!

----------


## PAN

> Когда будет доступ?!


*Римма1961*, 
Вот посмотрите на свой профиль, отраженный левее вашего сообщения...

Фотографии нет, т.е. верим на слово...

Регистрация больше года назад, но за эти 14 месяцев смогли создать только 22 сообщения... Как так??? Почему???... Да за вечер можно три сотни сообщений набить, если общаться, а не просто читать..




> Когда будет доступ?!


Позвольте дать пару советов...
1. Обозначьте себя ярко и открыто... Поставьте фотку на аватар, представьтесь во всех общих и профессиональных темах...
2. Начните общаться... Везде... И в своих профразделах, и в общих, коих не форуме множество... Минут за пять вы неберете восемь сообщений, и их станет в сумме тридцать... А что это значит - это значит, что у вас есть более месяца на форуме и не менее 30-ти сообщений, т.е. минимум, установленный администрацией для входа в большинство закрытых разделов...

Форум - это место для общения... Общайтесь больше, общайтесь шире, общайтесь в удовольствие... и все двери откроются... :flower: 

P.S. 
*ольга дьячок*, все вышесказанное в равной мере относится и к вашему вопросу...

----------


## kukuchonok

Администрации, здравствуйте. Как быть тем, кто интернетом практическм не владеет, у кого, что бы создать сообщение времени может уйти больше часа (и сообщение все равно не отправится)? Поверьте, есть и такие люди. Моей маме 73 года. Она всю жизнь проработала муз. руководителем в детском саду. Сюда, на форум попали случайно. Она может только читать и переходить по ссылке. Все остальное ей помогаю делать я- ее дочь.  Раньше она могла сюда заходить. Теперь, всвязи с новыми правилами доступ ей закрыт.. Общаться на форумах она не умеет. Этот форум- единственный, куда она заходит. И что ей теперь делать? Сказать форуму до свидания? Мне не понятны такие, вновь введенные правила, которые сильно ограничивают часть людей в правах. Неужели вы считаете, что людям лучше писать просто для того, что бы попасть в нужный раздел, чем просто зайти и прочитать (посмотреть) интересные им тему. Раньше, не было таких возможностей, как сейчас, когда можно найти в интернете все, что нужно. Ей, например, интересно посмотреть на многие видеоролики с танцующими детьми, хотя она уже сейчас не работает. Это-  в крови. Это- профессионализм. Ну не может, не умеет человек писать в интернете... так почему ей блокировать доступ в любимый раздел? Мне это не понятно...

----------


## Mazaykina

> Мне это не понятно...


Поставьте себя на место тех форумчан, которые выставляют эти ролики НЕ ДЛЯ ЧИТАТЕЛЕЙ, а для форумчан- друзей, с которыми познакомились здесь, на страницах форума. Они НЕ ХОТЯТ показывать свои танцы молчащим годами пользователям!! Мне лично лучше. когда все открыто, меньше проблем. Но я исхожу из желания тех людей, для которых форум стане не просто избой-читальней, а родным ДОМОМ и именно под их желания я буду подстраиваться. А если вашей маме хочется и дальше быть в курсе событий коллег со всего света, помогите ей в этом! Это займет немного времени.
Кстати, моей маме тоже 73 и она уже вполне освоила клавиатуру и с увлечением познает все прелести интернета.  :Yes4:

----------


## ольга дьячок

Здравствуйте! Я опять к вам за советом, что мне надо сделать, чтобы попасть на страничку скорой помощи для музработников. Я всё сделала как вы написали, но результатов нет. ПОМОГИТЕ, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Курица

> Я всё сделала как вы написали


 :Blink: 



> но результатов нет. ПОМОГИТЕ, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*ольга дьячок*, нужно ВОТ ЧТО:




> 1. Обозначьте себя ярко и открыто... Поставьте фотку на аватар, представьтесь во всех общих и профессиональных темах...
> 2. Начните общаться... Везде... И в своих профразделах, и в общих, коих не форуме множество... Минут за пять вы неберете восемь сообщений, и их станет в сумме тридцать... А что это значит - это значит, что у вас есть более месяца на форуме и *не менее 30-ти сообщений, т.е. минимум, установленный администрацией для входа в большинство закрытых разделов*..




А что сделали Вы? Если сообщений-всего 10???Что-то мне вашу логику никак не постигнуть! На "шапке " форума ясно написано-проникновение в закрытые темки произойдет само собой...при наборе 30 сообщений и месяца со дня регистрации на Форуме, гляньте, цитирую еще и здесь:
ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЕ АДМИНИСТРАЦИИ 
 Уважаемые пользователи! Все темы "Срочной помощи" перенесены в закрытые разделы, вход в которые происходит АВТОМАТИЧЕСКИ ПОСЛЕ испытательного срока"

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

Не знаю, стоило ли мне спрашивать, но любопытство не порок :Grin: 
Когда вхожу в КАБИНЕТ, по мимо подписок высвечивается ПОСЛЕДНИЕ ПОЛУЧЕННЫЕ ОТЗЫВЫ,
есть тема в которой я уже недоступен: Тема: Недоступно
что за тема и почему недоступен?
И ещё тема: ???????? Срочная помощь №6. Благодарности в теме ТОЛЬКО через кнопку СПАСИБО!

Открываю "Срочную помощь"№6. Пожалуйста,соблюдайте правила в теме" 
она почему то закрыта, если можно, то почему закрыта?

----------


## PAN

> есть тема в которой я уже недоступен: Тема: Недоступно
> что за тема и почему недоступен?


Значит это удаленная тема... может быть были разборки какие...

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Значит это удаленная тема... может быть были разборки какие...


К примеру тема про соседей закрыта, но она есть, а та тема - даже не знаю что за тема была.

----------


## PAN

> даже не знаю что за тема была.


Бывает...))) Не переживай - темы возникают и заканчиваются... Часть переносится в архивы и закрывается, часть удаляется в архивы более глубокие и тогда никакой информации обычному пользователю форум не даст... Тема может быть и удалена полностью, хотя такое происходит редко... В любом случае - в кабинете указано, что кто-то с тобой согласился настолько, что пожелал это согласие отразить в инструменте "репутация"... А то, что не понятно где и за что - ну переживем жеж???... :Grin:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> В любом случае - в кабинете указано, что кто-то с тобой согласился настолько, что пожелал это согласие отразить в инструменте "репутация"


Ага, спасибо, а как использовать инструмент РЕПУТАЦИЯ, мне есть кому так же благодарить?

----------


## Славина

> а как использовать инструмент РЕПУТАЦИЯ


*Руслан*, смотри, ниже аватарки, есть жёлтенькая звёздочка и красный треугольник, так вот, если ты хочешь кому-то поставить репутацию, то смелее нажимай на неё :)) там будет окошко, в котором ты сможешь написать всё, что хочешь, одобряешь или не одобряешь сообщение, затем жмёшь "Добавить" и всё. Удачи!

Красный треугольник сигнал модератору или админу о каком-либо нарушении.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> смотри, ниже аватарки, есть жёлтенькая звёздочка и красный треугольник


Спасибочки :flower: 
Вот только я наверно дальтоник :Grin: , у меня они все синего цвета! :Taunt:

----------


## TIMOHA69

> Вот только я наверно дальтоник, у меня они все синего цвета!


а оформление переключить :Smile3:  в левом нижнем углу страницы в самом низу квадратик маленький, скорее всего стоит оформление vB4-Standart-style, нужно переключить на --Origin~style :Yes4:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*TIMOHA69*, Спасибо, и действительно так, вот только меняешь это оформление как меняется весь стиль страницы, как то тесновато и неуютно стало, вернулся назад к привычному, уж буду дальтоником :Grin: 
P.S.
У меня такой же баян стоит в загашнике как у тебя на аваторке :Smile3:

----------


## Shusteer

> инструмент РЕПУТАЦИЯ


А у меня пошли частые сбои с РЕПУТАЦИЕЙ :Blink:  Так хочется добавить коротеньких сообщений, нажимаю а оно мне выдаёт " Вы должны добавить...." и вообщем не получается поднять репутацию товарищу-форумчанину...Да и в кабинет свой зайти сразу не получается, только через тройное посещение "галереи "Наше творчество" :Taunt:

----------


## PAN

> у меня пошли частые сбои с РЕПУТАЦИЕЙ Так хочется добавить коротеньких сообщений, нажимаю а оно мне выдаёт " Вы должны добавить...." и вообщем не получается поднять репутацию товарищу-форумчанину...


Это не сбои а ограничения, установленные форумом, как мера против "накручивания" репутации товарищам-форумчанам...))) Ставьте спасибки - они тоже косвенно отражаются на репутации...

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> А у меня пошли частые сбои с РЕПУТАЦИЕЙ Так хочется добавить коротеньких сообщений, нажимаю а оно мне выдаёт " Вы должны добавить...." и вообщем не получается поднять репутацию товарищу-форумчанину...Да и в кабинет свой зайти сразу не получается, только через тройное посещение "галереи "Наше творчество"


Как то так же репутацию хотел сотворить, и мне сообщают то же самое.
Ну думаю, ладно, (на этом форуме конечно же есть кому говорить СПАСИБО).
И почему я об этой РЕПУТАЦИИ (дятел я :Grin: ) раньше не знал...........

----------


## Shusteer

Тогда выскажусь не в РЕПУТАЦИЯХ....ПУБЛИЧНО!!! .....КАКАЯ КЛАССНАЯ ИДЕЯ ПО ПОВОДУ 2-Х НЕДЕЛЬ МОЛОДОСТИ! До чегоже все хорошенькиееееее!!! :Ok:

----------


## Римма1961

Господа админы! По какой причине мне закрыли доступ на "срочная помощь"?

----------


## Mazaykina

> .КАКАЯ КЛАССНАЯ ИДЕЯ ПО ПОВОДУ 2-Х НЕДЕЛЬ МОЛОДОСТИ!


Эта идея зародилась в теме Тюменской маевки, я ее просто вынесла на всеобщее обозрение.  :Taunt: 




> По какой причине мне закрыли доступ на "срочная помощь"?


Ничего личного, Римма. Разделы закрыты от ВСЕХ неактивных пользователей, к коим относитесь и вы.

----------


## Римма1961

Ну я же активно общалась, выкладывала материалы. Прошу пустить меня в тему!!!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Ну я же активно общалась


  :Blink:  :Blink:  :Blink:  Гиде?  :Meeting: 
Судя по дате Вашей регистрации и по количеству сообщений, этого не скажешь! Прошу прощения за нескромное сравнение, но мы с Вами в одно время зарегировались. 



> выкладывала материалы.


Это похвально. Правда, у нас не просто сайт, где закачивают и выкачивают материалы, а прежде всего - форум, что подразумевает - диалог, знакомство, разговор, дружба... Легче всего это осуществить в беседке. Зайдите туда, пообщайтесь с народом, себя покажите, других посмотрите. А может, понравится, и "срочная помощь" не понадобится!  :Victory: 



> Прошу пустить меня в тему!!!


Простите, а почему для Вас должно быть исключение из правил? :Fz: 
 Правила на форуме одинаковые для всех! Новичкам - вход только в открытые разделы, активным пользователям - в закрытые.  :Yes4:  Что Вас смущает в этой ситуации?..

----------


## мурлыка

Дорогие Админы! Не знаю по какой причине Вы отключаете людей так часто, но это уже просто обидно! У нас, "простых смертных", не всегда бывает время  очень часто посещать сайт и активно общаться! Может стоит пересмотреть свою политику, а то как-то  больно пафосом веет!!! Ваша ведь задача ПОМОГАТЬ, а не ОБИЖАТЬ. Или я не права?

----------


## Mazaykina

> Вы отключаете людей так часто


Что значит так часто?? не поняла. На форуме существуют единые правила для всех. Вход В НЕКОТОРЫЕ разделы, в которых активные пользователи НЕ ХОТЯТ видеть читателей- после испытательного срока. Разделы открываются АВТОМАТИЧЕСКИ. 



> Ваша ведь задача ПОМОГАТЬ,


И кто вам сказал, что они хотят помогать гостям?? А вы относитесь как раз к этой категории, т.к. еДИНСТВЕННОЕ написанное вами сообщение за весь месяц- с претензией. 



> У нас, "простых смертных", не всегда бывает время очень часто посещать* сайт* и активно общаться!


И кто вам сказал, что вы пришли на САЙТ?? У нас ФОРУМ, он предназначен для ОБЩЕНИЯ! А если нет на это времени- значит ищите материал в гугле. Если бы вы внимательно прочли пост, расположенный НАД вашим, вы бы не стали писать свой...
*




 Сообщение от nezabudka-8s


Правда, у нас не просто сайт, где закачивают и выкачивают материалы, а прежде всего - форум, что подразумевает - диалог, знакомство, разговор, дружба...


*

----------


## Травка

> Ваша ведь задача ПОМОГАТЬ


Ну не могу промолчать, простите. Впервые за 2 года слышу, что я как житель форума ДОЛЖНА кому-то что-то. Целых 2 года думала, что помогать на этом форуме я могу по своему желанию, равно как и мне.

*Mazaykina*, Марина, дай Вам бог терпения!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Может стоит пересмотреть свою политику, а то как-то больно пафосом веет!!!


 А может Вы эти слова отнесёте прежде всего к себе? У Вас такой красивый ник - "мурлыка"! :Tender:   Но мурлыканием от Вас и не пахнет!  :Nono:  Сплошное фырчание!
Вам никогда не говорили, что нехорошо начинать своё общение с народом с претензий? На него Вы время нашли... Досадно... :Tu: 

*Mazaykina*, Маришенька, сколько же у тебя сил и терпения, чтобы выдерживать подобные наезды?!!! :Smile3:  Помогай тебе Господь и постарайся не принимать близко к сердцу. Надеюсь, что этот новичок написал не со зла, а просто встал не с той ноги сёдня утром. :Meeting:  Правда, уже глубокий вечер...

----------


## Елена Ширшина

Здравствуйте, дорогие наши и терпеливые админы!  Возникли проблемы вот на этой страничке
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...ент/page33
выкидывает с последних двух страниц на первую. Посмотрите, пожалуйста! :Tender:

----------


## Mazaykina

> выкидывает с последних двух страниц на первую


Странно, у меня все нормально, на любую из последних (и не только) страниц могу попасть. Но проверим еще.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Здравствуйте, дорогие наши и терпеливые админы!  Возникли проблемы вот на этой страничке
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...ент/page33
> выкидывает с последних двух страниц на первую. Посмотрите, пожалуйста!


А это бывает, когда показывает последнюю страницу темы - нажимаешь её и тебя перекидывает на первую страницу.
Обычно так происходит, когда последней страницы нет, но номер её есть.
Просто нажимай на предпоследнюю страницу.
Да в основном часто советую тем, у кого какие то непонятки бывают - ПЕРЕГРУЗИТЕ КОМПЬЮТЕР. Машина эта о-о-очень любит ТОРМОЗИТЬ :Grin:

----------


## Елена Ширшина

> Странно, у меня все нормально, на любую из последних (и не только) страниц могу попасть. Но проверим еще.


Мариночка, проверьте, пожалуйст! не у меня одной проблема!




> Не попадаю на последнюю страничку, а только на первую. Пробую таким способом





> Ириш, меня тоже выкидывает с последних двух страничек.





> хочется на последнюю страницу! но почему то сбрасывает!

----------


## Елена Ширшина

> На "шапке " форума ясно написано-проникновение в закрытые темки произойдет само собой...при наборе 30 сообщений и месяца со дня регистрации на Форуме, гляньте, цитирую еще и здесь:
> ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЕ АДМИНИСТРАЦИИ 
>  Уважаемые пользователи! Все темы "Срочной помощи" перенесены в закрытые разделы, вход в которые происходит АВТОМАТИЧЕСКИ ПОСЛЕ испытательного срока"


 А условия не изменились? Или просто забыли закрыть новую доску?

----------


## Julietka

А сообщения можно посылать в любые темы или только в ккие-то особенные?

----------


## Julietka

У меня уже, наверное, полгода прошло со времени регистрации, только я сообщений никаких не делала. Получается, не прошла испытательный срок? Осталось только 30 сообщений набрать? Или заново нужно регистрироваться?

----------


## Julietka

Вернее, начальная регистрация прошла давно, уже даже всё открывалось, потом какое-то время не пользовалась этим сайтом, забыла пароль и сменила. Теперь для меня стало всё недоступно. Или таким образом меня оштрафовали? Что-то об этом нигде ничего не написано. Может быть, стоит в разделе общения с администраторами сделать раздел "Помощь новичкам"?

----------


## mariSh_a

> Вернее, начальная регистрация прошла давно, уже даже всё открывалось, потом какое-то время не пользовалась этим сайтом, забыла пароль и сменила. Теперь для меня стало всё недоступно. Или таким образом меня оштрафовали? Что-то об этом нигде ничего не написано. Может быть, стоит в разделе общения с администраторами сделать раздел "Помощь новичкам"?


вам для начала можно посетить этот раздел!http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...48#post4257748
 как только наберете 30 результативных сообщений - многие темы для вас откроются !! и дополнительная регистрация не требуется !

----------


## Активистк@

уважаемые админы, а можно ник поменять?)) а то зарегестрировалась и узнала, что здесь уже есть многоуважаемая и яркая оптимистка. так можно мне стать "Веселинка" ?

----------


## skomorox

А я пришла узнать - почему форум стал так долго загружаться? Уже у меня так с неделю или даже больше. Когда на Ин-ку заходишь, висит и висит,  когда на другую страинцу хочешь перейти - висит и висит. Когда хочешь отправить сообщение или сделать правку - тоже висит и не сразу отправляются и корректируются сообщения. И темы, в которых уже был, постоянно горят жирным шрифтом, как будто они не прочитаны. А в них новых сообщений нет. Почему так? И это не у меня одной так. Прежде чем прийти и здесь спросить, я спросила пару человек, и у них точно также всё, как и у меня: форум плохо грузиться. Хотя, все остальные сайты и форумы - грузяться влёт, никаких проблем.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> форум плохо грузиться


Стареет форум :Taunt:

----------


## skomorox

А в ответ - тишина!!!!!!!!!!!!!! А ночью форум не работал. Мы не смогли попасть на него. Ремонтировали? Или опять вирусная атака была? Пока никаких изменений я не заметила. Всё также плохо грузятся страницы форума. :Tu:

----------


## uljbka

Да нет Ира,может смотря какая тема,у меня нет сбоев

----------


## PAN

> Всё также плохо грузятся страницы форума.


Есть иногда тормоза, но в целом - работает...
Ир, комп давно не чистила???

----------


## Mazaykina

> Хотя, все остальные сайты и форумы - грузяться влёт, никаких проблем.


Они не растут так, как мы. А у нас опять места на сервере не хватает. Надо расширяться... 
Буду думать, что дальше делать...

----------


## Елена Ширшина

Мариночка!!! Я понимаю, что очень трудно уседить за порядком в таком огромном доме!!! Огромное спасибо вам, что вы находите время и быстро решаете все вопросы и проблемы. :Tender:

----------


## V.Kostrov

> уважаемые админы, а можно ник поменять?)) а то зарегестрировалась и узнала, что здесь уже есть многоуважаемая и яркая оптимистка. так можно мне стать "Веселинка" ?


К сожалению ник "Веселинка" уже занят. Придумайте другой ник.

----------


## skomorox

Урррррррааа! Форум починили! Заработалоооооооо! Спасибо огромное админам! :Yahoo:  :flower:  :Pivo:

----------


## mariSh_a

Большое спасибо за возвращение форума!!! без него уже  не представляю  свою жизнь !!!

----------


## Nechaykat

Как я рада!!!! Здравствуйте, форумчане!!!! Я уже соскучилась!!!! Слава Богу, форум снова работает!!! Спасибо всем, кто способствовал восстановлению рабочего состояния!!! :Vishenka 33:

----------


## svseva

УРРРа  !  ЗАРАБОТАЛО !   :Yahoo: 
_____________________________
На мотив "Любимый город "

любимый форум , я по тебе скучала 
Любимый форум , люблю тебя .


Мариночка СПАСИБО  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Осянечка

Я совсем недавно на форуме, активация аккаунта пришла на почтовый адрес, но все равно не могу зайти...постоянно пишет "у вас нет доступа к этой странице...и т.д ". Помогите пожалуйста, заранее спасибо.

----------


## Танюша Ванильна-Я

Добрый день! Подскажите, как можно исправить ситуацию. Зарегистрировалась просто имя и фамилия. А хотелось бы поменять на какое-то другое, как можно это сделать? Буду примного благодарна!

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> УРРРа ! ЗАРАБОТАЛО !


Да! Все очень ждали с нетерпением: когда инку заработает. И, конечно, огромное спасибо и слова благодарности  всем тем, кто восстановил и "починил" наш любимый форум. 

Но... тут кое-что обнаружилось... После поломки пропала очень полезная и нужная функция, такая как уведомление. 

Раньше на почтовый ящик приходило моментально уведомление о новых личных сообщениях на форуме, о новых постах в тех темах, на которые ты подписан,  а сейчас как отрезало.  :Tu:  

Так было удобно! А эта функция восстановится? Как её можно вернуть?

----------


## Славина

> А хотелось бы поменять на какое-то другое, как можно это сделать?


*Танюш*, ты выбери себе сначала новое имя-ник, какой хочешь, а здесь тебе его просто поменяют и всё. Удачи!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

Если можно, то хотелось бы отредактировать мой ник с Руслана Шумилова, на Романа Шумилова.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## mariSh_a

> Добрый день! Подскажите, как можно исправить ситуацию. Зарегистрировалась просто имя и фамилия. А хотелось бы поменять на какое-то другое, как можно это сделать? Буду примного благодарна!


 если вы придумали свой ник ! то сначала проверьте его - может он уже занят !!!! это посмотреть можно  http://forum.in-ku.com/memberlist.php
 после того как проверили обратитесь в администраторам !  Удачи !!

----------


## Lizaele

> После поломки пропала очень полезная и нужная функция, такая как уведомление. 
> Так было удобно! А эта функция восстановится? Как её можно вернуть?


 Уважаемые админы! Присоединяюсь к вопросу.

----------


## Танюша Ванильна-Я

Марина, здравствуйте! Попасть на форум получилось, но очень хочется поменять ник. А то спонтанно кроме имя и фамилия в голову ничего не пришло, хочется чего-то творческого, я понимаю, что уже пикантности никакой, но я ее не приследую, просто хочется соответсвовать названию свое творческой команды "Ванильные небеса". И ник хочется соответсвующий - Танюша Ванильна-Я, если можно конечно. Благодарна, зарание.

----------


## Танюша Ванильна-Я

Да пытаюсь это сделать. Обратилась к администраторам, жду!

----------


## Mazaykina

*Танюша Ванильна-Я*, 
все в порядке!  :Yes4: 
*Хочу переадресовать слова благодарности Николаю!!! Если бы не он, пришлось бы ОЧЕНЬ тяжело. и в восстановлении форума его главная заслуга. 
КОЛЯ, СПАСИБО!!!!*

----------


## Танюша Ванильна-Я

Марина! Я с благодарностью, пока меняла ник не могла попасть, думала, что все, зайти больше не смогу. Теперь я снова здесь, чему очень рада!

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> Раньше на почтовый ящик приходило моментально уведомление о новых личных сообщениях на форуме, о новых постах в тех темах, на которые ты подписан, а сейчас как отрезало.
> 
> Так было удобно! А эта функция восстановится? Как её можно вернуть?


Уррррааааааааааааа! Уведомления на почту вернулись!  

Спасибо за восстановление такой очень удобной функции!

----------


## Музрукоff

Уважаемые администраторы! А можно ли поменять дату рождения на 24 апреля 1969 года, а то она у меня зафиксировалась как дата регистрации. Спасибо!

----------


## Ларка2

*Mazaykina*,    Здравствуйте! Очень хотелось бы узнать. Можно ли выставлять чужой материал, как он будет рассматриваться и что за это будет? Дело в том, что я нашла свое занятие по физ-ре и стало очень обидно, что его выдали за свое. С уважением, Лариса

----------


## Ларка2

Здравствуйте! У меня как у новичка есть вопросик? Можно ли выставлять чужой материал на форум. Дело в том, что я нашла свое занятие по ф.культуре залитое другим человеком. Очень стало обидно. 
Как поступает администрация в данной ситуации. Запрета нет? Заранее спасибо за ответ.
(Извените, что выставила дважды свой вопрос на разных разделах) Я только осваиваюсь. СПАСИБО!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Можно ли выставлять чужой материал на форум.


Если автор не против, и выставляя материал - ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО указать кто автор.




> Дело в том, что я нашла свое занятие по ф.культуре залитое другим человеком. Очень стало обидно.


Пожаловаться! Мол так и так, это моё, согласие не давала.

----------


## olga kh

Помогите пожалуйста - у меня не "работает" значок "репутация". Не могу написать никому быстрые отзывы. Отчего так происходит? Раньше (уже о-о-о-очень давно))) все было нормально...

----------


## Ларка2

Руслан Шумилов написал:" Пожаловаться."
Помогите, куда пожаловаться? Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Помогите, куда пожаловаться?


Есть сообщение в какой-то теме, которое вы считаете, что содержит ваш авторский материал. В этом (как и в любом другом) сообщении есть слева внизу под словами "регистрация, адрес, сообщений" два значка. Один из них - *треугольник с восклицательным знаком* НА него жмёте и там будет "пожаловаться на сообщение"
 Напишите, аргументируйте свою жалобу.  :Smile3:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Помогите, куда пожаловаться? Заранее спасибо.


Если в этом форуме использовали ваш материал - скопируйте ссылку, внесите сюда и сформулируйте свои претензии - так будет быстрее и доходчивей.
Но - добейся своей правоты!
Этот форум не приемлет плагиата!
В любом случае - пиши мне в личчку! Мы решим эту проблему!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ингуша

Прошу помощи в техническом вопросе.Может быть обращаюсь не в ту тему,но другой не нашла,а при нынешенем отображении у меня форума ,сложно что то найти.
Страницы отображаются не правильно.Пробовала менять вид,но это не помогает.Все остальные страницы инета отображаются нормально,только форум почему то меня стал игнорировать :) Помогите,пожалуйста!Это продолжается с того момента,когда форум некоторое время не работал.
Вот так выглядят у меня страницы

----------


## PAN

> Вот так выглядят у меня страницы


 :Blink:  :Blink:  :Blink: 

Очень похоже на wap версию... Ты случайно не в мобильную версию попала???

Внизу нет надписи???




> полная версия страницы

----------


## Ингуша

Я всегда была в этой версии


Пробую переключиться на "оригинал",тогда получается вот что
http://

Может в этом стиле так и должны быть аватарки посредине?

----------


## Ингуша

Я работаю в Опере,попробовала открыть страницы в Гугл хроме и надо же - все нормально!Значит это что то  в настройках самой Оперы?ВКМ открывается нормально.Что же делать? :Blink:

----------


## PAN

> в Гугл хроме и надо же - все нормально!Значит это что то в настройках самой Оперы?


Видимо да...





> Что же делать?


Чистить куки и сбрасывать временные файлы... Да просто попробовать закрыть в опере все закладки страниц форума, кроме одной, потом выйти из форума и снова зайти - наверняка поможет...

А вообще - хром субъективно лучше...

----------


## Ингуша

> Да просто попробовать закрыть в опере все закладки страниц форума, кроме одной, потом выйти из форума и снова зайти - наверняка поможет...


Так это длится уже более двух недель точно!!! :Yes4:

----------


## PAN

> Так это длится уже


Я имею ввиду выйти именно с выходом, а потом войти с набором логина и пароля... В любом случае - глюк не в форуме, а в твоем браузере, соответственно куки нужно чистить и обновлять...

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> в Опере


Я бы браузер бы поменял (никогда не нравилась Опера, даже Мазила лучше).

----------


## Техподдержка

*Ингуша*, Наверное, у вас стиль страницы в опере отключён.

----------


## Ингуша

Вы не могли бы подсказать ,как включить этот стиль страницы?Чистка не помогла...Стало еще хуже...

----------


## Техподдержка

> Вы не могли бы подсказать ,как включить этот стиль страницы?


[IMG]http://*********net/2490247m.png[/IMG]

Здесь, на скриншоте, показано меню. Попробуйте выбрать тот же пункт.

----------


## olga kh

> Помогите пожалуйста - у меня не "работает" значок "репутация". Не могу написать никому быстрые отзывы. Отчего так происходит? Раньше (уже о-о-о-очень давно))) все было нормально...


У меня все по-прежнему...по-прежнему не работает((( Хотя мне пишут девочки эти короткие собщения, а я - никак...Что же не так-то?

----------


## Техподдержка

*olga kh*, Какой у вас браузер? После чего так стало (может быть, меняли какие-то настройки)?

*Ингуша*, Ваша проблема решилась?

----------


## olga kh

> olga kh, Какой у вас браузер? После чего так стало (может быть, меняли какие-то настройки)?


Опера у меня, и всегда такой был. Я даже не могу ни с чем связать это исчезновение...Никуда не забираюсь в дебри, потому как все еще тако-о-й "чайник"! Думала, вдруг, где случайно какую-нибудь галочку нажала...Извините, даже вот и объяснить не могу(((

----------


## Техподдержка

> Опера у меня, и всегда такой был.


А с другим браузером, например, FireFox или Chrome попробовать можете? Просто попробовать и написать - есть ли разница.

----------


## olga kh

Ой, это для меня сложно...( Без смены никак нельзя?

----------


## Техподдержка

> Ой, это для меня сложно


Это один из самых лёгких вариантов. Возможно, какой-нибудь другой браузер уже установлен на вашем компьютере, и вам нужно только открыть в нём форум и проверить.

Дело в том, что не имея доступа к вашему компьютеру - сложно угадать, в чём именно проблема. Если есть возможность - обратитесь к более опытному пользователю (родственники, друзья, знакомые и т. п.) и попросите проверить настройки. А дело именно в настройках на вашей стороне, а не форуме, т. к. репутация на форуме работает.

----------


## olga kh

Хорошо, спасибо большое! Я попробую...

----------


## Ингуша

Нет,ничего не помогло.Там стиль так и стоял.Ну что ж придется действительно переходить на другой браузер.Без любимого форума - никак! :Aga:

----------


## Техподдержка

*Ингуша*, В вышеуказанном меню есть пункт "Настроить стили...". Можете показать скриншоты обоих вкладок из этого пункта?

----------


## Ингуша

Да,конечно
Вот

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

У меня браузер был ОПЕРА, и как то претензий небыло.
Но в оидин миг ненормально работал сайт ВКОНТАКТЕ, вечно требовал пароль, и "выглядел" не так как обычно.
Что только я не делал - и куки чистил и т.д. т.п
В итоге, когда перестал НОРМАЛЬНО открываться этот форум - я сменил браузер на МОЗИЛУ.
И с тех пор ни каких проблем!

----------


## Елена Родина

Здравствуйте, уважаемая администрация ! Скажите, пожалуйста, что надо сделать, чтобы иметь доступ ко всем раздела форума?

----------


## Славина

> что надо сделать, чтобы иметь доступ ко всем раздела форума?


Набрать 30 результативных сообщений.

----------


## Елена Родина

Славина! А что такое результативные сообщения?

----------


## Славина

> А что такое результативные сообщения?


)))) Это сообщения несущие в себе хоть какую-то информацию, кроме *да*, *нет*, *спасибо* *за ваш бесценный** материал.*

А по простому, Лена, проходи и начинай общаться, как полноправный член нашего дружного сообщества, не бойся :))))

Тебя какие темы интересуют больше всего на форуме?

----------


## Елена Родина

Спасибо большое за ответ! Меня интересует всё!!!!!!!!!!! Я - певица + ведущая + работа в кафе ( клубный формат)+ работа в ресторане на различных вечеринках и не только.  А , вообще , конечно , интересен креативный материал!

----------


## Славина

> Меня интересует всё!!


Ой, *Лен,* ну тогда беги сюда и пиши, пиши, пиши.......))))) Там и встретимся  :Yes4: 

http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=276

----------


## skomorox

Всем привет. Что-то, после сегодняшней кратковремнной отключки форума, перестали вставляться цитаты и смайлики! Это тока у меня глюк в компе или на форуме что-то?

----------


## Техподдержка

> цитаты





> смайлики


 :Grin: 

Вроде работает.

----------


## skomorox

> Вроде работает.


о, заработало. Наверное, у меня в компе был какой-то глюк! Я его перезагрузила и всё заработало! Спасибо за участие! :Grin:  :Pivo:

----------


## mariSh_a

Скажите пожалуйста в чем проблема! после последних технических работ у меня странички форума стали загружаться очень долго ! в опере ! , в гугле чуть - чуть быстрее !  но по сравнению с переыдушим )   прям черепашьим шагом ?  в чем может быть проблема?
   Спасибо !!!!

----------


## Техподдержка

*mariSh_a*, А другие сайты у вас быстро открываются? Скорее всего дело в чём-то другом (например, в вашем интернет-соединении), потому что у меня форум работает быстро.

----------


## mariSh_a

а другие быстро !  но посмотрю еще денек другой !!!  спасибо большое

----------


## olga kh

> У меня все по-прежнему...по-прежнему не работает((( Хотя мне пишут девочки эти короткие собщения, а я - никак...


Урраааааааааааааааа! Заработало!!!!Но я ничего не переделывала, не меняла, никуда не жала)))Все как будто - само собой! Заработал значок Репутация))) И кого же благодарить? Я решила благодарить ТЕХПОДДЕРЖКУ))))))Вероятно, это все-таки Ваших рук дело))))Спасибо!!!!!!

----------


## skomorox

Подскажите, пжлст - как можно поменять версию дизайна форума? У меня почему-то сбилась та, на котрой я всегда была. Где эта кнопка? А то у меня сейчас выглядит форум, как на ВКМ.

----------


## Техподдержка

А версия vB4 Standard-Style не нравится? Какая была у вас до сих пор?

----------


## PAN

Ирхен, не дуй губки...))) Техническая часть в работе, возможны изменения, исправления, но в целом - мы есть мы, а что еще нужно для полноценного общения... :Grin:

----------


## skomorox

> А версия vB4 Standard-Style не нравится? Какая была у вас до сих пор?


Ну, хде же та кнопка, которая была раньше и меняла версии стиля? Или поменялась версия дизайна форума? Теперь привыкать к другой версии? Раньше было два выбора: стандарт и оригинальный. У меня стоял оригинальный. Может мне кто-нибудь толком ответить на вопрос: можно ли как-то вернуть оригинальную версию, которая была до этой?  Или возврата к ней больше не будет и нужно привыкать к новой версии форума? :Vah:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Или поменялась версия дизайна форума?


Поменялась версия самого движка форума vBulletin. Поставили более новую. Как и в любом софте- происходят обновления. А  тот оригинальный дизайн писался конкретно под старую версию. Будем искать, может какой-то другой найдем.

----------


## Ингуша

А у меня само все наладилось,само по себе....Значит,проблемы все же были не в Опере...

----------


## natascha-sam

Добрый день, всем! Можно я тоже с вопросом, ничего понять не могу. Раньше пользовалась поисковиком, всё  было понятно. Сейчас что-то поменялось, да??? Объясните мне пожалуйста или я  что-то не так делаю? СПАСИБО.

----------


## Активистк@

день добрый)) пожалуйста, поменяйте ник на Активистк@. заранее спасибо)) я посмотрела, вроде этот ник не занят..

----------


## Mazaykina

> поменяйте ник на Активистк@


Все сделано.

----------

